# [Various] Samsung Galaxy S8 and S8 Plus Announced



## Alvarez

Quote:


> The Samsung Galaxy S8 has finally been launched and&#8230; well, it's entirely as we expected thanks to the myriad leaks that have sprung up all over the internet.
> 
> Samsung has now confirmed the release date: 21 April for the US, and 28 April for the rest of the world (including the UK) - although it hasn't given specific information on territories such as Australia.
> 
> Dimensions: 148.9 x 68 x 8mm
> Screen size: 5.8 inches
> Resolution: 1440 x 2960 (QHD+)
> Processor: Exynos 8895 / Snapdragon 835
> RAM: 4GB
> Storage: 64GB
> Rear camera: 12MP
> Front camera: 8MP
> Battery: 3,000mAh
> - Rear fingerprint scanner
> - Water- and dust-resistant (IP68)
> - No physical home button
> - Iris scanner
> - Bixby AI assistant
> - Headphone jack
> 
> We're still waiting for retailers to announce their pricing for the new flagship phone, but the Samsung Galaxy S8 cost looks a little high, with early rumors pegging it at around $845/£695/AU$1,115.


It also comes with S8 Plus model which will accept pre-orders after 30th of March:
Quote:


> Its 6.2-inch screen size puts a bigger phone display in your hand without extending the actual body size all that much. It favors getting rid of bezels and the home button over dramatically increasing the phone's dimensions.
> 
> With a better screen, faster chipset, new sensor technology and smarter software, Samsung gave its already trendsetting curved phone a makeover.


Sources:

http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/29/15087530/samsung-galaxy-s8-announced-features-release-date-video-specifications
http://www.techradar.com/news/samsung-galaxy-s8-release-date-and-everything-you-need-to-know
http://www.techradar.com/news/samsung-galaxy-s8-plus-release-date-news-and-features


----------



## brucethemoose

I thought Samsung would be using Wide I/O (aka HBM for mobile) by now. Guess DDR4 is still good enough...

Looks good though.


----------



## DIYDeath

Hopefully they actually use gorilla glass instead of just saying they did. My S7 scratched from putting it in a pocket with keys (gorilla glass doesn't scratch from that so it can't be gorilla glass)...and it had issues streaming content without stutters from all sources @ 720p.

And hopefully they stop loading it up with excessive bloatware for providers...they caused so many firmware issues with the S7 with incompatibilities between their carrier bloatware+update structure.

As long as these issues exist I will NEVER touch another Samsung phone again.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

As someone who still hasn't found a need or desire to upgrade from an LG G3, that Samsung is by far the most attractive phone I've ever seen. I really want one.


----------



## DzillaXx

My S7 Edge has been the worst phone I've ever used.

Like what they did to the design of the phone, too bad it probably still sucks as much as the s7 did. My Battery is killed by the crap samsung software alone.

Get a Motorola. My Droid Turbo was still the best phone I ever owned.


----------



## JackCY

Only 4GB RAM for most markets







Shame on you Samsung.
Not worth it's money, not for me when phone is mostly used as a paperweight alarm clock.


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Only 4GB RAM for most markets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you Samsung.
> Not worth it's money, not for me when phone is mostly used as a paperweight alarm clock.


How much RAM do you think a phone needs and why do you think that?


----------



## Chris13002

-Same camera as my S7 Edge
-Fingerprint reader on the back (I prefer using my thumb, not index finger on the back)
-Facial Recognition (didn't the S4 have this? along with many other useless features)?
-Bixby AI - Is this another attempt for S-Voice, so now Samsungs will have S-Voice, Bixby, and Google Now? i'll stick to Google
-Lighter Touchwiz - Samsung has been saying that their Touchwiz has been "improved" on every generation, but to be truthful, I am getting sick of it...

I don't think I will make the jump to Samsung this year. Specs do not matter when the phone starts slowing down after several months...

I think I will wait for the Pixel 2 to see what they can come up with...


----------



## RatPatrol01

Hopefully it handles heat better than the S7 did, the one I had would get like un-holdably hot if I tried to plug it in for Android Auto, or anytime I tried to use a graphics heavy app

Also it somehow looks even slipperier than the S7 was...pretty though


----------



## Just a nickname

I wish I could afford one of these. I hope it will be successful as I will gladly take a S7 edge and get it on a custom ROM when the market will be flooded of used S7.


----------



## Alvarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> -Same camera as my S7 Edge
> -Fingerprint reader on the back (I prefer using my thumb, not index finger on the back)
> -Facial Recognition (didn't the S4 have this? along with many other useless features)?
> -Bixby AI - Is this another attempt for S-Voice, so now Samsungs will have S-Voice, Bixby, and Google Now? i'll stick to Google
> -Lighter Touchwiz - Samsung has been saying that their Touchwiz has been "improved" on every generation, but to be truthful, I am getting sick of it...
> 
> I don't think I will make the jump to Samsung this year. Specs do not matter when the phone starts slowing down after several months...
> 
> I think I will wait for the Pixel 2 to see what they can come up with...


- Camera is fine. Night shots suck andthey will solve with post processing this time.

http://i.imgur.com/e8zHbxq.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ZqVeKYl.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/dgJh7Qk.jpg

-That's a con yes, I always use fingerprint to unlock, much easier.
- Yes
- No more S-Voice.
- I'm not running on Touchwiz, custom lauchers all the way.

I do wonder what happened to Note series though. 8+ basically invades Note's domain without Stylus.


----------



## bucdan

It's hard for me to spend so much for a phone nowadays when makers like ZTE with the Axon 7 and future Axon 8 undercuts them at 50% the price with the same specs or better. And the phone looks great too. So, is that $845 unlocked?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Sigh, fingerprint scanner on back right next to camera lens. Come on Samsung!


----------



## budgetgamer120

I dropped Samsung. Looking forward to the LG V30.


----------



## bigjdubb

Looks like they are sticking with the curved edge on the screen. I absolutely hate it on my s7 edge, it is one of the worst ideas ever for a phone. It is super sensitive to breakage/cracking and my hand holding the phone is constantly preventing/interfering with what I am trying to touch on the main part of the screen. The S7 edge was my first foray into Samsung phones and it will be my last, back to LG I go.


----------



## lynxxyarly

I'm holding out that the LG G6 is going to get some good reviews. My phone just died 2 days ago and I currently have an S7..but I don't care for it much. If the G6 doesn't review well, I guess I'm going to try the S8


----------



## GTRagnarok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> -Facial Recognition (didn't the S4 have this? along with many other useless features)?.


That was more like motion detection and was indeed useless. The S8 uses actual iris and facial recognition to unlock the phone and it actually works really fast. I would probably use it more than the fingerprint sensor.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Looks like they are sticking with the curved edge on the screen. I absolutely hate it on my s7 edge, it is one of the worst ideas ever for a phone. It is super sensitive to breakage/cracking and my hand holding the phone is constantly preventing/interfering with what I am trying to touch on the main part of the screen. The S7 edge was my first foray into Samsung phones and it will be my last, back to LG I go.


Hmm, I LOVE the curved displays on both my Note 7 and my S7 Edge. Although I will say I prefer the less drastic curve on the Note 7 to that of the S7 Edge but both work fantastically for me. Sucks I can't get a tempered glass screen protector for it but I haven't had any issues in 6 months using no protector at all so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRagnarok*
> 
> That was more like motion detection and was indeed useless. The S8 uses actual iris and facial recognition to unlock the phone and it actually works really fast. I would probably use it more than the fingerprint sensor.


Agreed, the iris scanner on my Note 7 works almost instantly and well enough that I can even unlock the phone when its on my RAM holder on my motorcycle while riding (nice since I always wear gloves).


----------



## bigjdubb

If you get unlucky enough for the phone to land on the curve, it cracks even with the slightest drop. Even with a case (rubber) and the fitted glass protector, I have replaced my S7 twice (at $200 a pop with the insurance). It is now broken again but instead of replacing it I switched back to my bullet proof LG G3 that has managed to go unbroken without any sort of protection.

My limited experience with Samsung phones has not been good, before this I have always owned LG and Motorola and both of those have always been excellent. This is what I get for buying a phone because of an accessory, Gear VR.... which has also turned out to be pretty disappointing.


----------



## wstanci3

Just looking at it makes me reminisce about the good times I had with the Note 7 before it was ripped out of my hands like a newborn baby.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> If you get unlucky enough for the phone to land on the curve, it cracks even with the slightest drop. Even with a case (rubber) and the fitted glass protector, I have replaced my S7 twice (at $200 a pop with the insurance). It is now broken again but instead of replacing it I switched back to my bullet proof LG G3 that has managed to go unbroken without any sort of protection.
> 
> My limited experience with Samsung phones has not been good, before this I have always owned LG and Motorola and both of those have always been excellent. This is what I get for buying a phone because of an accessory, Gear VR.... which has also turned out to be pretty disappointing.


I have not treated my s7 (non edge) very well (avg probably a drop a day lmao) and has only had a small plastic case for its life thus far. Either I'm extremely lucky, or this phone is built well, but there is pretty much no damage on it outside of a few tiny scratches to the sides etc..


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> If you get unlucky enough for the phone to land on the curve, it cracks even with the slightest drop. Even with a case (rubber) and the fitted glass protector, I have replaced my S7 twice (at $200 a pop with the insurance). It is now broken again but instead of replacing it I switched back to my bullet proof LG G3 that has managed to go unbroken without any sort of protection.
> 
> My limited experience with Samsung phones has not been good, before this I have always owned LG and Motorola and both of those have always been excellent. This is what I get for buying a phone because of an accessory, Gear VR.... which has also turned out to be pretty disappointing.


I drop my s7 edge all the time....

Never once cracked the front screen, the back however is spiderwebbed. Back should not be glass.








Think they would have learned from apple's mistake when they went down that road.

It's not a droid Turbo 2 in regards to how much you can beat it up, but still damn good. Just as good if not better than the iPhone...

Though IMO LG phones are just as bad as samsungs. They use nearly just as bad stock firmwares, that tack on crap that doesn't need to be. Along with looks and features that just don't hold up to what we get with samsung.

The Two true brands to use are Google and Motorola phones. They use Stock or near Stock Firmware, with pretty much no bloat and some of the best use of features that don't feel tacked on (samsung/lg looking at you). They also have some of the best battery life even with bunch of crap running in the background. My old droid turbo would run all day no problem with heavy usage and more apps running in the bacground that I felt bad for the device. My S7 Edge can barely last till noon under the same conditions, granted the new 7.0 update had made a big difference.

I like the look of Samsung phones, but man do they suck. Love the new buttonless display. Man did I hate the fact that the S7 still had physical home and two touch buttons. Atleast they did that part right.


----------



## bigjdubb

Maybe I am just unlucky then.

"I don't always drop my S7 Edge. But when i do, it breaks"

Even the glass on the back of mine is cracked. Whats weird is that the metal trim that runs around the the edge is completely unscathed. The phone has landed on the curved part of the glass each time it has dropped


----------



## OverSightX

I've been happy with all Samsung phones and I have no doubt the S8+ I will be pre-ordering in 4 hrs will continue the pattern. My S7 Edge is rock solid even after the last 7 months. Sucks for all the others having issues.


----------



## ozlay

Dat 10nm









However my next phone will be a oneplus 5


----------



## Kokin

Had the Galaxy S2 and currently have the Galaxy S5. I've always had Samsung phones rooted with custom ROMs and launchers, so bloatware and slow performance were never an issue. My gf and I are looking to replacing our almost 3 year old phones and have liked everything the leaks have shown about the S8/S8+. I'm tempted to pre-order, but I really want that Coral Blue color, which isn't available to the US yet.

My biggest gripes:
1) in ultra-low brightness levels, my S5's screen would flicker or turn green at the bottom half of the screen. This happens to both my gf's S5 and co-worker's S5 as well, started after about 2.5 years of usage. At higher brightness levels, there are no issues.
2) 1.8GB of usable RAM is a bit too low for today's standards, I can normally only have 2-3 apps open before the phone starts to slow to a crawl. 1+GB is usually reserved for the OS and background apps.
3) S5 camera image quality is really fuzzy compared to today's current phones.
4) Wi-fi performance is sometimes spotty despite being less than 10 feet away from router, but this may be a separate network/router issue. Having unlimited data helps









Qualities I still enjoy:
1) battery life is still really good. I get 6-7 hours of continuous use (streaming/gaming/etc) at medium brightness.
2) AMOLED display still has good colors and can hold up to modern phones.
3) Expandable microSD slot, I currently have a 128GB microSD card on there and have no storage shortage issues.
4) No cracks despite dropping phone a handful of times. I kept the screen mostly scratch-free until I rode in a military armored vehicle for a few weeks for work and it got a few minor scratches.


----------



## Mad Pistol

It's definitely a beautiful phone. The screen is definitely a show-stopper.

That being said, Samsung will need to wow me with the User Experience for me to switch off of my iPhone 7. I (reluctantly) chose an iPhone 7 to replace my Note 4, mainly because of how smooth and care-free the user experience is on iPhones. I've never gotten that feeling from any Samsung device I've owned.

I just updated to iOS 10.3 on my iP7, and the phone got even smoother and faster. Games run PERFECTLY on my iPhone 7. So do apps. This is a massive sell for Apple.

Specs don't impress me anymore. I don't want to buy a phone because of what it can do. It's a freakin phone; I don't need it to be a PC (which Samsung very conveniently pointed out during their S8 presentation). I value the software and user experience above all else. I hope Samsung has made it a point to focus on these items.

If they do, I will gladly sell my iPhone 7 and move to an S8.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

meh, iPhone 8 is where it's at.


----------



## Awsan

So its an S7+T


----------



## Kiros

Good that Samsung decided to keep the headphone jack since my car only does Aux.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Grr.... no camera upgrade


----------



## starliner

Got the S7 (no edge) near launch. Worst phone I've ever used, and most because of the Samsung SW junk on it. Yeah, yeah, yeah, I guess I could root it or whatever, but that is more of a hassle than it is worth. Samsung, never again. And battery life, barely lasts a full day. My 3 year old S3 lasted 2 days, and my usage pattern did not change.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Honestly the camera in my S7E is already so good I don't see much of a point in trying to make it better. In many instances my phone takes good enough pictures that its often difficult to tell the difference between those taken with it and with my DSLR (Nikon D5100).


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starliner*
> 
> Got the S7 (no edge) near launch. Worst phone I've ever used, and most because of the Samsung SW junk on it. Yeah, yeah, yeah, I guess I could root it or whatever, but that is more of a hassle than it is worth. Samsung, never again. And battery life, barely lasts a full day. My 3 year old S3 lasted 2 days, and my usage pattern did not change.


Weird. I also got one near launch, and i've used it heavily, still pretty good battery life. Full day at work and its sitting at 56% right now from last nights charge. I am pretty ocd about closing everything on it though, and I also switched the theme (super easy to do btw) to a super minimalist design that has the majority of the screen black (saves power with amoled displays cuz the pixel is completely off). I honestly have no complaints about the phone.


----------



## Zahix

Big fan of the S7E. Design is amazing and the display is really immersive, but yeah it would be much better without the bloatware.
What's with the fingerprint scanner on the back? They really want you to use the new iris scanner i guess. I'm guessing that the battery life on the s8 will be less than the S7E.
I really like the new design but not sure about some of the new stuff they added to it, specially that new dedicated button for Bixby:doh:


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Weird. I also got one near launch, and i've used it heavily, still pretty good battery life. Full day at work and its sitting at 56% right now from last nights charge. I am pretty ocd about closing everything on it though, and I also switched the theme (super easy to do btw) to a super minimalist design that has the majority of the screen black (saves power with amoled displays cuz the pixel is completely off). I honestly have no complaints about the phone.


Me too. I have an S7E (its much newer though as I got it as a replacement for my Note 7 in October) and its sitting at 44% right now after having been used all day (about 15 hours at this point). Battery life still isn't really much of an issue with my nearly two year old Note 5 either (though it definitely has lost some battery life lately, it still can mostly make it through a full day). Keep in mind that I never do anything to maximize battery life and run Nova Launcher with active backgrounds and stuff of that nature.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Had the Galaxy S2 and currently have the Galaxy S5. I've always had Samsung phones rooted with custom ROMs and launchers, so bloatware and slow performance were never an issue.


I need to learn how to do all that. I am still on a Note 4 and really need a new phone soon. I have a hard time getting excited about any other phone, but the software bloat is a massive turnoff for me and the one thing I hate about my Note 4.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahix*
> 
> Big fan of the S7E. Design is amazing and the display is really immersive, but yeah it would be much better without the bloatware.
> What's with the fingerprint scanner on the back? They really want you to use the new iris scanner i guess. I'm guessing that the battery life on the s8 will be less than the S7E.
> I really like the new design but not sure about some of the new stuff they added to it, specially that new dedicated button for Bixby:doh:


I too HATE the fingerprint scanner on the back (and the removal of a physical home button on the front as well) but I can tell you that the iris scanner is very, very good having used it extensively on my Note 7 (and I'm sure the S8 will have an even better one).


----------



## DocShay

Pre-ordered from Samsungs website a few hours ago. Not cheap (Especially in Canadian rubles) , but i'm liking the pre-order bonus of the new gear VR + controller!

Excited to get my hands on this.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I too HATE the fingerprint scanner on the back (and the removal of a physical home button on the front as well) but I can tell you that the iris scanner is very, very good having used it extensively on my Note 7 (and I'm sure the S8 will have an even better one).


There might be a few blurry photos in the s8's future; odd place to put a high-finger-traffic feature


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Honestly the camera in my S7E is already so good I don't see much of a point in trying to make it better. In many instances my phone takes good enough pictures that its often difficult to tell the difference between those taken with it and with my DSLR (Nikon D5100).


Thankfully you aren't designing phones.


----------



## mohit9206

Give me S8 Mini with 5 in bezel-less screen,1080p display,exynos 7870 for under $500.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I too HATE the fingerprint scanner on the back (and the removal of a physical home button on the front as well) but I can tell you that the iris scanner is very, very good having used it extensively on my Note 7 (and I'm sure the S8 will have an even better one).


Eh, I actually hate the physical home buttom. And while I do wish they kept the fingerprint scanner up front, it sucked being on the home button.

Why? you may ask.

My Phone would try to log in while in my pocket. Sometimes I would pull it out and it would be locked up for an hour. And for some odd reason you can not turn that security option off. As I would love to go back to using it, but when you work out in the field you need to be able to access your phone. I don't need the failed password attempt time restrictions forced on me. Getting rid of the crappy physical home and very crappy touch buttons to the side of it was the best thing Sammy could have done.


----------



## pez

The only thing I dislike about the phone so far is the fingerprint sensor location. For a phone that's similar in size to my iPhone 7 Plus, even with rather large hands, that positioning is fairly awkward. I think phones like the Pixel/XL, G6, 6P all have the positioning right.

I'd say it's a nice tribute to the Note 7 that I sorely miss, but unfortunately, I feel it's about 4 months too late at this point.

Oh yeah, Bixby getting a dedicated button? For something I already don't use on Android/iPhone...please....


----------



## AngryLobster

I got rid of my S7E because the curvature on the sides caused a lot of unintended stuff to happen when just handling the phone.

Otherwise it was a great phone in terms of battery life, screen and camera.

Those of you questioning what you're getting for paying 2x what a competing Chinese phone with similar specs goes for, well you're basically paying for the camera and screen. I didn't find the OLED used with the Axon 7 as good as my S7E.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I still use a Note 3 with a 10000 mAh battery that lasts 2-3 days on a charge. I haven't been compelled to trade that battery life for a slightly better screen or whatever the new phones offer.


----------



## Streetdragon

atm i have an s6edge. was rocksolid till i got hit by a car. cracked display..... changed it and no i dont have audiojack/frontcam dead,lightsensor dead and akku got worse. need a replacement^^ and i love the look of it.
wanna get it with my next contract


----------



## Ziglez

Fingerprint reader on the front is a con for some and a pro for others lol, i myself never use the finger print reading my s7, The phone definitely looks sexy, if they bring in double tap to wake, id buy it instantly.


----------



## PurdueBoy

Seems rather lame, I really liked my Note 7's (I had two of them). God I remember I used to charge it in a kitchen pot with a lid overnight out of paranoia, one night my blinds fell down while I was asleep and I went into a panic thinking it finally happened, my phone exploded, until I came to.

There seemed to be a big disconnect with the company doing Samsung's promo programs, I ended up with 2 smart watches and 256gb memory card. All went to eBay, so I guess they paid me $300 to beta test their phone









Currently using an iPhone 7+, really liking it. Thing runs as fast as the day I got it which is a plus. Honestly I don't care about a phone's size/shape, every phone I buy goes straight into an otterbox defender case. Never even had aesthetic damage let alone a broken screen while using these cases. It does kind of suck how slim and nice they make these phones look, gotta be a lot of r&d dollars into the design when people like me don't even use it.


----------



## Kokin

Now considering pre-ordering the phone for the VR goodies. Not sure whether to do it through Best Buy or AT&T since they have different promos. Will have to visit both stores this weekend to see what's the best deal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Grr.... no camera upgrade


Camera upgrade came in software/post-processing. It's now basically using a similar technique akin to the Pixel, where the camera is constantly taking photos and saves the best for you. The camera/sensor is still one of the best in the market, so it may not even have been worth it to invest in an incremental improvement for the camera/sensor. I'd rather have a refinement in both hardware and software instead of the software always being buggy despite the good hardware.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I need to learn how to do all that. I am still on a Note 4 and really need a new phone soon. I have a hard time getting excited about any other phone, but the software bloat is a massive turnoff for me and the one thing I hate about my Note 4.


Rooting was as easy as installing an app, pressing a button and rebooting my phone.







Of course, rooting method will differ from device to device, but that's about as easy as it gets.

Once rooted, you can install apps that allow you to delete or freeze bloatware. Another option would be to just load a custom ROM that doesn't have all the bloatware in the first place and is usually optimized to give you better battery life and slightly faster performance (depends on developers).

The XDA forums have step-by-step guides on how to do these things, so the most complicated part is actually reading through all the posts so you get an understanding of what you're doing or just follow them if that is what you fancy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Eh, I actually hate the physical home buttom. And while I do wish they kept the fingerprint scanner up front, it sucked being on the home button.
> 
> Why? you may ask.
> 
> My Phone would try to log in while in my pocket. Sometimes I would pull it out and it would be locked up for an hour. And for some odd reason you can not turn that security option off. As I would love to go back to using it, but when you work out in the field you need to be able to access your phone. I don't need the failed password attempt time restrictions forced on me. Getting rid of the crappy physical home and very crappy touch buttons to the side of it was the best thing Sammy could have done.


I always hated how the Home button would wake up the device. After rooting and loading a custom ROM, I was able to disable having my S5 wake up from any home button presses, remove annoying pop ups regarding the battery cover or USB flap and change the look/colors of the top bar and notification screen. Thankfully the devs made it easy by baking most of these features into the ROM by default or changing the settings through one app.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Now considering pre-ordering the phone for the VR goodies. Not sure whether to do it through Best Buy or AT&T since they have different promos. Will have to visit both stores this weekend to see what's the best deal.
> Camera upgrade came in software/post-processing. It's now basically using a similar technique akin to the Pixel, where the camera is constantly taking photos and saves the best for you. The camera/sensor is still one of the best in the market, so it may not even have been worth it to invest in an incremental improvement for the camera/sensor. I'd rather have a refinement in both hardware and software instead of the software always being buggy despite the good hardware.
> Rooting was as easy as installing an app, pressing a button and rebooting my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, rooting method will differ from device to device, but that's about as easy as it gets.
> 
> Once rooted, you can install apps that allow you to delete or freeze bloatware. Another option would be to just load a custom ROM that doesn't have all the bloatware in the first place and is usually optimized to give you better battery life and slightly faster performance (depends on developers).
> 
> The XDA forums have step-by-step guides on how to do these things, so the most complicated part is actually reading through all the posts so you get an understanding of what you're doing or just follow them if that is what you fancy.
> 
> I always hated how the Home button would wake up the device. After rooting and loading a custom ROM, I was able to disable having my S5 wake up from any home button presses, remove annoying pop ups regarding the battery cover or USB flap and change the look/colors of the top bar and notification screen. Thankfully the devs made it easy by baking most of these features into the ROM by default or changing the settings through one app.


That's not good enough for me. Reusing the same camera doesn't cut it on my $1000 phone. I guess everyone still trying to be Ape these days.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Honestly the camera in my S7E is already so good I don't see much of a point in trying to make it better. In many instances my phone takes good enough pictures that its often difficult to tell the difference between those taken with it and with my DSLR (Nikon D5100).


Most cameras are good enough for selfies under the sunlight, but even then they suck with anything that's not well lit. phone cameras are caca compared to DSLR, assuming people aren't just shooting in Auto mode. Auto doesn't always work.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> That's not good enough for me. Reusing the same camera doesn't cut it on my $1000 phone. I guess everyone still trying to be Ape these days.


No one is forcing you to buy the phone in the first place. If the camera is all you care about, then why not consider the Galaxy S7 for almost half the price? The S7 camera is still considered top 1 or 2 by most reviewers, matching both the Pixel and iPhone 7+.

Coming from a Galaxy S5, I couldn't be happier with all the upgrades. I don't see why people are complaining about flagships being expensive, when they are bleeding edge after all. If you can't afford nice things, then don't buy it or work harder, simple as that.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> No one is forcing you to buy the phone in the first place. If the camera is all you care about, then why not consider the Galaxy S7 for almost half the price? The S7 camera is still considered top 1 or 2 by most reviewers, matching both the Pixel and iPhone 7+.
> 
> Coming from a Galaxy S5, I couldn't be happier with all the upgrades. I don't see why people are complaining about flagships being expensive, when they are bleeding edge after all. If you can't afford nice things, then don't buy it or work harder, simple as that.


Nah I'm looking at other brands... Broke free of Samsung. Maybe when they get with the dual camera trends I'll be back.

Got to admit that the phone is well designed physically and I like that the fingerprint scanner is on the back.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Now considering pre-ordering the phone for the VR goodies. Not sure whether to do it through Best Buy or AT&T since they have different promos. Will have to visit both stores this weekend to see what's the best deal.
> Camera upgrade came in software/post-processing. It's now basically using a similar technique akin to the Pixel, where the camera is constantly taking photos and saves the best for you. The camera/sensor is still one of the best in the market, so it may not even have been worth it to invest in an incremental improvement for the camera/sensor. I'd rather have a refinement in both hardware and software instead of the software always being buggy despite the good hardware.
> Rooting was as easy as installing an app, pressing a button and rebooting my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, rooting method will differ from device to device, but that's about as easy as it gets.
> 
> Once rooted, you can install apps that allow you to delete or freeze bloatware. Another option would be to just load a custom ROM that doesn't have all the bloatware in the first place and is usually optimized to give you better battery life and slightly faster performance (depends on developers).
> 
> The XDA forums have step-by-step guides on how to do these things, so the most complicated part is actually reading through all the posts so you get an understanding of what you're doing or just follow them if that is what you fancy.
> 
> I always hated how the Home button would wake up the device. After rooting and loading a custom ROM, I was able to disable having my S5 wake up from any home button presses, remove annoying pop ups regarding the battery cover or USB flap and change the look/colors of the top bar and notification screen. Thankfully the devs made it easy by baking most of these features into the ROM by default or changing the settings through one app.


Be careful with rooting, especially on newer Android phones with tons of bloatware as you can run into firmware incompatibilities that can brick your phone. It's an easy fix to unroot it...but still...


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Be careful with rooting, especially on newer Android phones with tons of bloatware as you can run into firmware incompatibilities that can brick your phone. It's an easy fix to unroot it...but still...


I wouldbt root simply because yoo lose android pay and other important stuff.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Only 4GB RAM for most markets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you Samsung.
> Not worth it's money, *not for me when phone is mostly used as a paperweight alarm clock.*


Yet you are complaining about ram?


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Yet you are complaining about ram?


He might set a lot of alarms.


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> My S7 Edge has been the worst phone I've ever used.
> 
> Like what they did to the design of the phone, too bad it probably still sucks as much as the s7 did. My Battery is killed by the crap samsung software alone.
> 
> Get a Motorola. My Droid Turbo was still the best phone I ever owned.


I have a S7 edge and I use package disabler pro to disable all the bloatware.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

I think that the Galaxy S8/Edge is a bit of a disappointment. I'm waiting for the LG V30.


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Hopefully they actually use gorilla glass instead of just saying they did. My S7 scratched from putting it in a pocket with keys (gorilla glass doesn't scratch from that so it can't be gorilla glass)...and it had issues streaming content without stutters from all sources @ 720p.
> 
> And hopefully they stop loading it up with excessive bloatware for providers...they caused so many firmware issues with the S7 with incompatibilities between their carrier bloatware+update structure.
> 
> As long as these issues exist I will NEVER touch another Samsung phone again.


Same.

I don't want to feel this way but... I'm done with Samsung phones. For now. Not until they shape and do things more my style or how I'd like.

Neither of these look very good either.


----------



## djfunz

I'm honestly not really enticed to switch from my S7 Edge either. The biggest problem with these bezel-less/curved/infinity displays is that the screen protectors don't really work on them. And the screens scratch so easily.

I'm curious what Apple comes up with later this year and will likely make a decision at that point what to go with. Either way, the S8 will undoubtedly show up a few hundred dollars cheaper on eBay in a few months anyway since their resale value is really bad compared to Apple.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> I have a S7 edge and I use package disabler pro to disable all the bloatware.


The new 7.0 update gave me a massive battery life boost. Pretty much doubled my battery life, better than the day I bought it. Guessing samsung just didn't want to fix a broken old firmware with a new one on the way. Too bad this update was pushed back so much, we should have gotten it 3 months ago. My Problem was I have Verizon and got stuck to using the old outdated firmware for even longer while everyone else was happy.

But Honestly this should have never been a problem. Before Android OS was using a full GB of RAM to itself, and another 500mb's for the UI. The New 7.0 update had fixed this in a massive way. OS eats around 700mb's and the UI only eats around 100Mbs. Bloatware is still a problem though, I wish they would just gut all that SVoice crap. Only thing I like is SHealth, get rid of the rest IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djfunz*
> 
> *I'm honestly not really enticed to switch from my S7 Edge either.* The biggest problem with these bezel-less/curved/infinity displays is that the screen protectors don't really work on them. And the screens scratch so easily.
> 
> I'm curious what Apple comes up with later this year and will likely make a decision at that point what to go with. Either way, the S8 will undoubtedly show up a few hundred dollars cheaper on eBay in a few months anyway since their resale value is really bad compared to Apple.


I don't think anyone expect anyone to be upgrading from the S7 any time soon. I don't understand the people that upgrade their phone every 6-8months, seems like a money pit. Even S6 users are fine where they are at, it is the s5 users that should think about upgrading.

2 years per phone is probably the most common for most of us here.


----------



## Mad Pistol

I went to Best Buy after work today, and they've already got the S8 and S8+ on display. Not gonna lie... the phones look gorgeous. All I hope is that Samsung got the user experience right with this phone.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Probably just going to get a used S7 Edge. Loved my S6 Edge for how long I had it. Was going to get S8 but they did not improve the camera or battery so no point to spending more then double the money for looks alone.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Probably just going to get a used S7 Edge. Loved my S6 Edge for how long I had it. Was going to get S8 but they did not improve the camera or battery so no point to spending more then double the money for looks alone.


I'm actually thinking about getting it for the new GearVR. It's a wider screen, so we might get a wider FOV as well.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I'm actually thinking about getting it for the new GearVR. It's a wider screen, so we might get a wider FOV as well.


I loved Gear VR and the problem with it is no FOV. Its the screen door effect.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I loved Gear VR and the problem with it is no FOV. Its the screen door effect.


Yea, I remember that about trying out my friend's GearVR. It was cool, but the pixelation was real.

I'm conflicted. I could sell my iPhone 7 128GB model, pay off what I have left on it, and use my Note 4 until the S8 is released.

...or, I could be perfectly happy with my iPhone 7 (which has been amazing since the day I got it) and wait for the next generation of Samsung phone.

Such a dilemma.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Yea, I remember that about trying out my friend's GearVR. It was cool, but the pixelation was real.
> 
> I'm conflicted. I could sell my iPhone 7 128GB model, pay off what I have left on it, and use my Note 4 until the S8 is released.
> 
> ...or, I could be perfectly happy with my iPhone 7 (which has been amazing since the day I got it) and wait for the next generation of Samsung phone.
> 
> Such a dilemma.


To me S8 is only a "Show off" upgrade from S7. Not sure how invested you are in iOS at this point to move back to Android. Biggest problem I have with Samsung is "Duplicate Apps". Dont get me wrong I like some Samsung Apps better but Google Apps can be used with any phone even iPhone which makes it easy.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> To me S8 is only a "Show off" upgrade from S7. Not sure how invested you are in iOS at this point to move back to Android. Biggest problem I have with Samsung is "Duplicate Apps". Dont get me wrong I like some Samsung Apps better but Google Apps can be used with any phone even iPhone which makes it easy.


That's the thing... I've only had my iPhone for about 6 months. I'm not heavily invested in it.

I played around with the S8 at Best Buy, and it was very smooth and intuitive to use. Because it had that stupid DEMO overlay, it was a little choppy, but that should be fixed by launch. I will say that the iPhone has spoiled me with how smooth and quick it is, especially with the iOS 10.3 update. I cannot make it lag now. It does everything I need it to do, and it does it very quickly.

Basically, what I'm saying is that Samsung has impressed me with the design of the S8. Now, they need to impress me with the usability, and in that regards, I think the best they can do at this point is match the refinement of iOS. Based on the proposed speed of the SoC in the S8, though, I don't think that's possible. Apple is just so far ahead with their A10 chip.


----------



## KSIMP88

Got my Verizon S7 64GB when it was released. Don't know why so many people are having problems with battery, heat, and speed. Mine has been awesome. I'll hold out for the 9 or whatever the next Samsung phone is.


----------



## FlawleZ

Samsung is the ricer of the phone world anymore. Just flashy aesthetic changes. Nothing unique. No innovation. Still the same old junkware crapwiz.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Samsung is the ricer of the phone world anymore. Just flashy aesthetic changes. Nothing unique. No innovation. Still the same old junkware crapwiz.


Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

And yet when they do offer unique features they are lambasted as just gimmicks. The fact is that we have reached equilibrium with what features people expect a phone to have and all phones have them. There's nothing really left to innovate at this point so manufacturers are left to throw stuff at the wall and see what sticks. Aesthetic upgrades are where phone makers can truly make an impression (think original HTC One or the Galaxy S6 or even the iPhone 4).


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> And yet when they do offer unique features they are lambasted as just gimmicks. The fact is that we have reached equilibrium with what features people expect a phone to have and all phones have them. There's nothing really left to innovate at this point so manufacturers are left to throw stuff at the wall and see what sticks. Aesthetic upgrades are where phone makers can truly make an impression (think original HTC One or the Galaxy S6 or even the iPhone 4).


This is so true.


----------



## darkstar585

I have the S7 edge and I already struggle to hold it because the screen size and curved sides. It is almost impossible to hand the phone to someone to show them something as they inevitably touch the sides in some way which causes things like awkward facebook likes, skipping of videos and general frustration.

I can imagine that the S8 is going to be even worse in that regard and would have preferred at least a little more bezel top and bottom so you could at least hold it in landscape. I Also think Samsung missed a trick by not including dual forward facing speakers now the button is gone...I guess that will be the feature in the S9.


----------



## DocShay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Samsung is the ricer of the phone world anymore. Just flashy aesthetic changes. Nothing unique. No innovation. Still the same old junkware crapwiz.


Tell me whats been the most innovating change in a cell phone this past generation?

*cricket cricket*


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocShay*
> 
> Tell me whats been the most innovating change in a cell phone this past generation?


exploding phones! i mean, they "explode" you know? michael bay must be proud of them now.


----------



## Ziglez

Who hasn't had exploding phones though lol.


----------



## jezzer

Pre-ordered the S8+ Silver. Upgrading from an S6
Hopefully the New Gear VR will be available on release.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocShay*
> 
> Tell me whats been the most innovating change in a cell phone this past generation?
> 
> *cricket cricket*


Probably Apple's Taptic Engine. It really does feel like the phone is tapping you when you do things.

...which is very much a gimmick.


----------



## rluker5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Probably Apple's Taptic Engine. It really does feel like the phone is tapping you when you do things.
> 
> ...which is very much a gimmick.


I had a job at a foundry once, they still used an old 1960s mainframe for pattern labels for some reason, and the remote terminal keyboards didn't have discrete numbers yet - had to hold the star (precursor to shift) key and a letter to get a number.
These keyboards also had that taptic thing.
Trying to mimic typewriters.
Not really an innovation.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rluker5*
> 
> I had a job at a foundry once, they still used an old 1960s mainframe for pattern labels for some reason, and the remote terminal keyboards didn't have discrete numbers yet - had to hold the star (precursor to shift) key and a letter to get a number.
> These keyboards also had that taptic thing.
> Trying to mimic typewriters.
> Not really an innovation.


Think about the size of those keyboards and the size of the iPhone 7.

I actually went to test out the Galaxy S8 at Best Buy yesterday. Because the home button has been removed, they have placed an on screen button with force feedback (vibration).

No comparison. Apple wins, hands down.


----------



## rluker5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Think about the size of those keyboards and the size of the iPhone 7.
> 
> I actually went to test out the Galaxy S8 at Best Buy yesterday. Because the home button has been removed, they have placed an on screen button with force feedback (vibration).
> 
> No comparison. Apple wins, hands down.


The mainframe also took up a whole room, but did have an impressive 3GB hard drive the size of a generator, but I don't know if that was original. Also that keyboard predates my older brother, and there are smaller devices that bump, beepers for example.

I'm still waiting for that windows emulation on 835. Hopefully it will support usb peripherals as well as windows does. And do ok with older steam games.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> And yet when they do offer unique features they are lambasted as just gimmicks. The fact is that we have reached equilibrium with what features people expect a phone to have and all phones have them. There's nothing really left to innovate at this point so manufacturers are left to throw stuff at the wall and see what sticks. Aesthetic upgrades are where phone makers can truly make an impression (think original HTC One or the Galaxy S6 or even the iPhone 4).


Someone told me a while back phones are going the same path as laptops, and it's so true. It's just incremental upgrades from here on out; slightly better hardware, and slightly modified designs with each new release. Upgrading every new gen serves pretty much no purpose other than you want a different aesthetic.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Upgrading every new gen serves pretty much no purpose other than you want a different aesthetic.


or keeping peak usability, since a lot of parts deteriorate overtime, battery life for example.
with how batteries are built into the phones now a days, swapping the phone is easier than getting someone to swap the battery.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> or keeping peak usability, since a lot of parts deteriorate overtime, battery life for example.
> with how batteries are built into the phones now a days, swapping the phone is easier than getting someone to swap the battery.


That is true to an extent. I mean, I think i would look into just getting a new battery for my S7 rather than handing over $1000 for the s8 lol.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Best Buy would appear to have the best preorder deal for the S8. You get $100 off retail as well as the GearVR with controller and Occulus app package. With Verizon I can get the S8+ with the GearVR for $29/month.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> That is true to an extent. I mean, I think i would look into just getting a new battery for my S7 rather than handing over $1000 for the s8 lol.


more or less, there are risks in having someone replace the battery, since the current designs have those batteries glued to the chassis or LCD panel.


----------



## ozlay

other then the new snapdragon 835 the specs are kinda meh only 64gb and only 4gigs of ram. My oneplus 3 has 128gb and 6gigs of ram. What is this 2016 Samsung?

Hopefully the OnePlus 5 will have 256gb and 8gigs with the snapdragon 835 and a headphone jack.









(Do i need 8gigs of ram on a phone? Nope but why not?)

The 835 and the Headphone jack are the only 2 things that i like about the S8.


----------



## 222Panther222

Meh same camera as s7... Looks like i'll upgrade to LG V20 or maybe wait till v30. They really aimed at everything i'm looking for, the dual camera and lens, picture quality really close to google pixel, video bit-rate is crazy high as well as the microphones quality. The extended manual controls and ability to shoot raw and is also amazing and the phone is quite elegantly designed.


----------



## fleetfeather

Learnt my lesson with my S7; never again buying a smartphone from any manufacturer if they decide to use curved glass for the screen.

Impossible to find a quality screen protector for it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Meh same camera as s7... Looks like i'll upgrade to LG V20 or maybe wait till v30. They really aimed at everything i'm looking for, the dual camera and lens, picture quality really close to google pixel, video bit-rate is crazy high as well as the microphones quality. The extended manual controls and ability to shoot raw and is also amazing and the phone is quite elegantly designed.


I tried the V20 as really was no impressed. It does not sell well for a reason. Very disappointed the camera. It was so hard to make much difference vs my LG G3. GS6 I had took way better photos.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I tried the V20 as really was no impressed. It does not sell well for a reason. Very disappointed the camera. It was so hard to make much difference vs my LG G3. GS6 I had took way better photos.


There is always a first to hear things.... Even G6 produces better shots than a S6.

A phone not selling does not mean it is not good. It means it is not popular.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> There is always a first to hear things.... Even G6 produces better shots than a S6.
> 
> A phone not selling does not mean it is not good. It means it is not popular.


As a whole, the market is stagnating. Not a bad thing, it just means innovation won't be at a breakneck pace anymore.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> other then the new snapdragon 835 the specs are kinda meh only 64gb and only 4gigs of ram. My oneplus 3 has 128gb and 6gigs of ram. What is this 2016 Samsung?
> Hopefully the OnePlus 5 will have 256gb and 8gigs with the snapdragon 835 and a headphone jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Do i need 8gigs of ram on a phone? Nope but why not?)
> 
> The 835 and the Headphone jack are the only 2 things that i like about the S8.


You must've missed the actual party piece of the S8 which is its nearly all-screen design that allows the Plus's 6.2" 2960 x 1440p display to fit in a phone no bigger overall than the iPhone 7 Plus. When you consider the micro-SD slot the 64GB storage is more than adequate and the idea that 4GB is not enough memory on a smart phone is ludicrous.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Learnt my lesson with my S7; never again buying a smartphone from any manufacturer if they decide to use curved glass for the screen.
> 
> Impossible to find a quality screen protector for it.


This is true but I've been screen protector-less on my S7 Edge since I got it and its been fine. The GG on this phone is very good and it doesn't have a single scratch on it despite a few drops (of course the case I have it in gets some credit for that as well).


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You must've missed the actual party piece of the S8 which is its nearly all-screen design that allows the Plus's 6.2" 2960 x 1440p display to fit in a phone no bigger overall than the iPhone 7 Plus. When you consider the micro-SD slot the 64GB storage is more than adequate and the idea that 4GB is not enough memory on a smart phone is ludicrous.


4Gb ram is so old though









I expect Samsung to push the boundaries like they use to do. I guess their stuff gets overlooked and called gimmicks when they do.

But there are person out their who don't care for cosmetics and popularity.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Eh, as I've said before, all of the flagship phones these days have basically around the same performance and specs so the main selling point is aesthetics and Samsung has been making the best looking and feeling phones on the market for quite a while now (starting with the S6 and S6 Edge), at least IMO. This new S8/S8+ is absolutely stunning to look at and I am very impressed with the design. It took a little while for me to warm up to the loss of a physical home button on the front but I can see exactly why Samsung made the move. All of the sudden my S7 Edge looks positively archaic compared to the S8!


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Eh, as I've said before, all of the flagship phones these days have basically around the same performance and specs so the main selling point is aesthetics and Samsung has been making the best looking and feeling phones on the market for quite a while now (starting with the S6 and S6 Edge), at least IMO. This new S8/S8+ is absolutely stunning to look at and I am very impressed with the design. It took a little while for me to warm up to the loss of a physical home button on the front but I can see exactly why Samsung made the move. All of the sudden my S7 Edge looks positively archaic compared to the S8!


I am happy the home key is gone and the screen is larger. And like the design.

However I am not going from a phone with 4GB ram to another with 4GB ram. Not for the price it commands.

Makes things worse it has the same camera from S7.

Rather get something cheaper that offers most things.... Like G6.




I will wait to see what the V30 or Note 8 looks like. Note 8 should have fingerprint scanner in glass I hope









Samsung sure got the design right though


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I tried the V20 as really was no impressed. It does not sell well for a reason. Very disappointed the camera. It was so hard to make much difference vs my LG G3. GS6 I had took way better photos.


From the reviews i've seen, the V20 really shine when using it in manual adjusting iso/shutter speed and focus peaking.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Yea, I remember that about trying out my friend's GearVR. It was cool, but the pixelation was real.
> 
> I'm conflicted. I could sell my iPhone 7 128GB model, pay off what I have left on it, and use my Note 4 until the S8 is released.
> 
> ...or, I could be perfectly happy with my iPhone 7 (which has been amazing since the day I got it) and wait for the next generation of Samsung phone.
> 
> Such a dilemma.


Just saying, if the GearVR was "cool", the HTC Vive would be... unexplainable alien orgasm by comparison.









That being said, there is still some SDE on the Vive, but the actual VR experience of the Vive makes you forget that there is even SDE at all, again, GearVR is cool, but Vive is Mass Effect technology by comparison.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> From the reviews i've seen, the V20 really shine when using it in manual adjusting iso/shutter speed and focus peaking.


Yeah but I just liked the over-saturated "fake' photos from GS6. I have a DSLR for manual shooting. The G3 i use now take pretty good photos but they just feel washed out and need post editing which I do not have time to do. I know its all personal preference but I think cell phone cameras are 90% about auto shoots.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Just saying, if the GearVR was "cool", the HTC Vive would be... unexplainable alien orgasm by comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, there is still some SDE on the Vive, but the actual VR experience of the Vive makes you forget that there is even SDE at all, again, GearVR is cool, but Vive is Mass Effect technology by comparison.


I had GearVR and tried all the main 3 headsets and they all suck as much. Generally speaking the main difference is content. I really did not like Vive and PS VR was too blurry.


----------



## MerkageTurk

How is the gaming???


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> 4Gb ram is so old though


i don't think _needing_ more than 4GB ram is a good thing though.
i mean, phones aren't desktops, or even laptops, they're designed with efficiency as their priority.
e.g. use as little power and resource for a given task as possible.

apps requiring lots of resource is one indication that its inefficient, or simply too much for such a small-scale hardware.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> i don't think _needing_ more than 4GB ram is a good thing though.
> i mean, phones aren't desktops, or even laptops, they're designed with efficiency as their priority.
> e.g. use as little power and resource for a given task as possible.
> 
> apps requiring lots of resource is one indication that its inefficient, or simply too much for such a small-scale hardware.


Who said anything about need? If I cared about needs I would be with Apple who puts bare minimums in phones. This is Samsung. Pushing the boundaries made them famous. They haven't done anything spectacular since Note 4. But prices keep going up


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Who said anything about need? If I cared about needs I would be with Apple who puts bare minimums in phones. This is Samsung. Pushing the boundaries made them famous. They haven't done anything spectacular since Note 4. But prices keep going up


S6 was their biggest step for them. S7 was a improvement to all the shortcomings of S6 while S8 seems more like they ran out of ideas. I really was hopping for a Camera upgrade. Hopefully the software alone can improve that since Pixel improvement over 6P where also software only yet the results where fantastic.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This is true but I've been screen protector-less on my S7 Edge since I got it and its been fine. The GG on this phone is very good and it doesn't have a single scratch on it despite a few drops (of course the case I have it in gets some credit for that as well).


You're lucky then. I know a few people who have gotten scratches from things with a hardness level lower than the GG used on the S7. I mean my keys scratched it from casual pocket storage...so either the GG used was defective or that wasn't actually GG. Mind you this is a loose pocket and the keys are dull so barely any pressure was applied and there was no sharp knife like edge involved.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> You're lucky then. I know a few people who have gotten scratches from things with a hardness level lower than the GG used on the S7. I mean my keys scratched it from casual pocket storage...so either the GG used was defective or that wasn't actually GG. Mind you this is a loose pocket and the keys are dull so barely any pressure was applied and there was no sharp knife like edge involved.


Had the GS6 Edge and no scratches. Also I keep key in left pocket, phone on the right. Only thing in that pocked is headphone which are 95% of the time spastic ones with the connector being so smooth it cant screen the screen.


----------



## M4c4br3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> I have not treated my s7 (non edge) very well (avg probably a drop a day lmao) and has only had a small plastic case for its life thus far. Either I'm extremely lucky, or this phone is built well, but there is pretty much no damage on it outside of a few tiny scratches to the sides etc..


I dropped my S7 Edge on the ground as I was getting out of my car. It slipped out from the car floor and fell from maybe 10 inch height and on the concrete. Screen shattered from the middle going upwards and to the both top sides. Amazing. I thought there won't be any damage since it wasn't really high, but yeah, you never know...


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Who said anything about need? If I cared about needs I would be with Apple who puts bare minimums in phones. This is Samsung. Pushing the boundaries made them famous. They haven't done anything spectacular since Note 4. But prices keep going up


Apple puts bare minimums in their phones? They have the fastest mobile SoC on the market. They also have extremely tight control over their software and OS. The fact is... they don't need 4GB ram on their phones. Instead, they have an NVMe storage controller, which costs a lot.

The fact is that Apple does not need the bloated specifications of android phones in order to be the fastest.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Apple puts bare minimums in their phones? They have the fastest mobile SoC on the market. They also have extremely tight control over their software and OS. The fact is... they don't need 4GB ram on their phones. Instead, they have an NVMe storage controller, which costs a lot.
> 
> The fact is that Apple does not need the bloated specifications of android phones in order to be the fastest.


There are a lot of things missing with today's iPhone.

1) OLED
2) Curved Screen
3) 1440p+ Screen
4) Wireless Charging
5) VR Headset
6) SD Slot
7) Dual Sim

These are things they most likely introduce in the future are all new and unseen before. What they do they do well. They are no longer leader. They used to have best hardware and software. Now its just a iOS ecosystem prison for most people.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> There are a lot of things missing with today's iPhone.
> 
> 1) OLED
> 2) Curved Screen
> 3) 1440p+ Screen
> 4) Wireless Charging
> 5) VR Headset
> 6) SD Slot
> 7) Dual Sim
> 
> These are things they most likely introduce in the future are all new and unseen before. What they do they do well. They are no longer leader. They used to have best hardware and software. Now its just a iOS ecosystem prison for most people.


Apple still has the fastest phones on the market. There is no doubt that Samsung has surpassed them in features (or gimmicks, depending on how you see it), but in terms of intangibles (the overall user experience), Apple is still the king in Smartphones. Otherwise, my 2+ year old Note 4 would be the superior device... and it isn't. Not even close.

The S8 could change this... and I really hope it does.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Apple still has the fastest phones on the market. There is no doubt that Samsung has surpassed them in features (or gimmicks, depending on how you see it), but in terms of intangibles (the overall user experience), Apple is still the king in Smartphones. Otherwise, my 2+ year old Note 4 would be the superior device... and it isn't. Not even close.
> 
> The S8 could change this... and I really hope it does.


I was a bit disappointed with the iPhone 7 GPU throttling since I've known Apple to barely throttle during gaming. Then again, I am more interested in future handheld consoles with these powerful SoC's I have been eyeing.


----------



## tweezlednutball

ill be sticking with my OP3T


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Apple puts bare minimums in their phones? They have the fastest mobile SoC on the market. They also have extremely tight control over their software and OS. The fact is... they don't need 4GB ram on their phones. Instead, they have an NVMe storage controller, which costs a lot.
> 
> The fact is that Apple does not need the bloated specifications of android phones in order to be the fastest.


They have the most optimized OS. We haven't seen their SoC run anything other than IOS. So while you can draw the conclusion that is the fastest... I can't.

You are trying to oppose my post by saying Apple doesn't need this and that lol. Why post if you are saying the same thing in other words?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Who said anything about need? If I cared about needs I would be with Apple who puts bare minimums in phones. This is Samsung. Pushing the boundaries made them famous. They haven't done anything spectacular since Note 4. But prices keep going up


What on Earth are you on about??? Nothing spectacular since the Note 4??? How about the S6 Edge? The Note 5? I'd even toss in the Note 7 despite its manufacturing defect considering what a spectacular device it was (I had two of them so i know). Samsung makes the only phones that I'm remotely interested in these days which is unfortunate for me since I'd love to like something else after my Note 7 experience, and this new S8 is easily the best phone for 2017 so far. After having played around with it at BB today i can confidently say its the most stunning smart phone I've ever seen and another home run for Samsung. I wonder if they will ever get bored of making the best phones out there?









I was also struck by just how small these phones actually are in the hand despite their massive screens. My S7 Edge is nearly as big as the S8 Plus and much larger than the regular S8.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What on Earth are you on about??? Nothing spectacular since the Note 4??? How about the S6 Edge? The Note 5? I'd even toss in the Note 7 despite its manufacturing defect considering what a spectacular device it was (I had two of them so i know). Samsung makes the only phones that I'm remotely interested in these days which is unfortunate for me since I'd love to like something else after my Note 7 experience, and this new S8 is easily the best phone for 2017 so far. After having played around with it at BB today i can confidently say its the most stunning smart phone I've ever seen and another home run for Samsung. I wonder if they will ever get bored of making the best phones out there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also struck by just how small these phones actually are in the hand despite their massive screens. My S7 Edge is nearly as big as the S8 Plus and much larger than the regular S8.


Since the Note 4. Features have been removed and removed. I have a note 5 and note 4. So I got my experience first hand. Thank you


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> They have the most optimized OS. We haven't seen their SoC run anything other than IOS. So while you can draw the conclusion that is the fastest... I can't.
> 
> You are trying to oppose my post by saying Apple doesn't need this and that lol. Why post if you are saying the same thing in other words?


Benchmarks don't make something "the fastest". Benchmarks show the potential of a product. Optimization and integration assist more with making something fast than brute strength.

However, if you look at the benchmarks, the optimization, and the integration... Apple has it all. Especially in the benchmarks, where Apple sweeps any CPU benchmarks by a fairly wide margin. Yes, iOS is highly optimized, but it's also got very powerful internals.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Since the Note 4. Features have been removed and removed. I have a note 5 and note 4. So I got my experience first hand. Thank you


Cool. I have the Note 4 and the iPhone 7. I will tell you right now that the iPhone 7 trounces the Note 4 when it comes to speed and responsiveness. App loading and gaming will blitz the Note 4 by 2-4x the loading speed. After that, the apps/games on the iPhone are smoother, more optimized, better looking, etc.

Which is all hilarious, because if you were looking purely @ specs, the Note 4 should be the better device... but it's not. Not even close.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Benchmarks don't make something "the fastest". Benchmarks show the potential of a product. Optimization and integration assist more with making something fast than brute strength.
> 
> However, if you look at the benchmarks, the optimization, and the integration... Apple has it all. Especially in the benchmarks, where Apple sweeps any CPU benchmarks by a fairly wide margin. Yes, iOS is highly optimized, but it's also got very powerful internals.
> Cool. I have the Note 4 and the iPhone 7. I will tell you right now that the iPhone 7 trounces the Note 4 when it comes to speed and responsiveness. App loading and gaming will blitz the Note 4 by 2-4x the loading speed. After that, the apps/games on the iPhone are smoother, more optimized, better looking, etc.
> 
> Which is all hilarious, because if you were looking purely @ specs, the Note 4 should be the better device... but it's not. Not even close.


Looking at specs shows the note 4 is slower than iphone 7... What are you talking about?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Looking at specs shows the note 4 is slower than iphone 7... What are you talking about?


Well, the Note 4 has a Quad core, S-pen, 1440P screen, 3GB RAM, bigger battery, etc. It should be the faster phone based purely on specs.

What's interesting is that my Nexus 7 (2013) is still fairly fast, but its actual internals are completely inferior to the Note 4, and yet, my Nexus 7 feels faster in day-to-day use... again, it's all about optimization.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I don't really understand this business about fast performance in a smart phone to be honest. Every phone I've owned since my GS4 has been plenty fast enough for me. I've never had an iPhone but i have an iPad Air and an iPad Pro 9.7 so I am very familiar with iOS and their SOC's and, again, Apple's products indeed perform fine. I don't see any of this mythical speed that Pistol keeps talking about as my Note 5, 7, and S7E are all just as fast and responsive as either of my iPads are. What is truly important to me in a smart phone is the design and aesthetics of the device as well as the camera (the one area where phones today blow my old GS4 out of the water). There is simply not a "bad" performing flagship phone these days and there hasn't been for quite some time so all of this talk about performance and benchmarks strikes me as just trivial and irrelevant. But then that's just my opinion.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Well, the Note 4 has a Quad core, S-pen, 1440P screen, 3GB RAM, bigger battery, etc. It should be the faster phone based purely on specs.
> 
> What's interesting is that my Nexus 7 (2013) is still fairly fast, but its actual internals are completely inferior to the Note 4, and yet, my Nexus 7 feels faster in day-to-day use... again, it's all about optimization.


Quad core is old (2014 Snapdragon 805, 1440p screen means lower 3d performance, S-pen does not affect performance, bigger battery doesn't affect performance.

Nexus phones have no bloat. We all know Samsung's addition to android affects performance the most.

Not sure why Samsung did not go dual camera... See back in the day they would be the first to do these things. Now even Apple is beating them to new features. Got to commend Apple on the dual camera setup. It works nicely









But just the looks of the S8 will have a lot of people buying.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My M8 had dual camera and it wasn't anything special at all. The S7 does not have dual cameras and yet it still takes better shots than the iP7 Plus in my opinion. Talk about gimmicks...


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> My M8 had dual camera and it wasn't anything special at all. The S7 does not have dual cameras and yet it still takes better shots than the iP7 Plus in my opinion. Talk about gimmicks...


Dual cameras can be set to work in different ways. Apple's implementation is good and useful.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Funny how DSLR's can "make due" with one lens and sensor. Samsung's cameras are generally regarded as among the very best in the industry so I don't think the lack of dual cameras really has much impact. The pictures I take with my phone far surpass the quality that I would find acceptable for such an image but, yes, Apple's cameras are also very good. What Samsung offers with the S8 are other more important features to me than dual cameras (wireless charging, edge display, AMOLED display, 6.2" screen area on the Plus in a compact chassis, USB-C, micro-SD slot, dual-SIM slot, fast-charging, IP68 rated water resistance, aesthetically pleasing glass/metal build quality, etc).

What I am NOT saying is that the S8 is the only great phone out there (I personally like the iPhone 7 a lot, especially the Plus) but that the S8 is among the very best phones ever made and features just about everything that I personally want in a smart phone. Its not perfect (the fingerprint reader is in a stupid position by the camera) but it is absolutely fantastic overall. Everybody likes different things so its lucky that we have so much choice and competition in the smart phone industry these days (imagine if we got so much choice in the GPU and CPU sectors).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Funny how DSLR's can "make due" with one lens and sensor. Samsung's cameras are generally regarded as among the very best in the industry so I don't think the lack of dual cameras really has much impact. The pictures I take with my phone far surpass the quality that I would find acceptable for such an image but, yes, Apple's cameras are also very good. What Samsung offers with the S8 are other more important features to me than dual cameras (wireless charging, edge display, AMOLED display, 6.2" screen area on the Plus in a compact chassis, USB-C, micro-SD slot, dual-SIM slot, fast-charging, IP68 rated water resistance, aesthetically pleasing glass/metal build quality, etc).
> 
> What I am NOT saying is that the S8 is the only great phone out there (I personally like the iPhone 7 a lot, especially the Plus) but that the S8 is among the very best phones ever made and features just about everything that I personally want in a smart phone. Its not perfect (the fingerprint reader is in a stupid position by the camera) but it is absolutely fantastic overall. Everybody likes different things so its lucky that we have so much choice and competition in the smart phone industry these days (imagine if we got so much choice in the GPU and CPU sectors).


I just find iPhone boring + Google Apps > Apple Apps though u can use them in iOS it defeats the purpose.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Funny how DSLR's can "make due" with one lens and sensor. Samsung's cameras are generally regarded as among the very best in the industry so I don't think the lack of dual cameras really has much impact. The pictures I take with my phone far surpass the quality that I would find acceptable for such an image but, yes, Apple's cameras are also very good. What Samsung offers with the S8 are other more important features to me than dual cameras (wireless charging, edge display, AMOLED display, 6.2" screen area on the Plus in a compact chassis, USB-C, micro-SD slot, dual-SIM slot, fast-charging, IP68 rated water resistance, aesthetically pleasing glass/metal build quality, etc).
> 
> What I am NOT saying is that the S8 is the only great phone out there (I personally like the iPhone 7 a lot, especially the Plus) but that the S8 is among the very best phones ever made and features just about everything that I personally want in a smart phone. Its not perfect (the fingerprint reader is in a stupid position by the camera) but it is absolutely fantastic overall. Everybody likes different things so its lucky that we have so much choice and competition in the smart phone industry these days (imagine if we got so much choice in the GPU and CPU sectors).


well i do not shop around for hat is ok or acceptable. Especially when something is priced at $900. I am sure the iPhone 7 will take better pics when zoomed because of dual cameras.

If wide angle shots are my thing, LG dual camera setup with wide angle camera is an option.

If monochrome shots are my thing I can hit up Huawei with Leica Dual Camera.

If I want a phone with good normal camera there is the Google Pixel.

DSLR has optical zoom and can change lens to wide angle. Your phone does not.


----------



## budgetgamer120

GSM Arena users are going for value this round









900 Euros is very pricey though.



http://www.gsmarena.com/weekly_poll_results_galaxy_s8_a_bit_pricey_voters_want_value_for_money-blog-24309.php


----------



## Reslivo

I think Samsung are the best phone manufacturers out there at the moment, and I have an S7 Edge on a 12-month contract. I absolutely love it. It's due for renewal, but I can't justify going to an S8 or an S8+. I feel like the devices have been rushed and are half-finished.

The fingerprint sensor on the back is my major irk with it. I think Samsung really blew it with that and thought, "we don't have time to put it in the screen, so let's put it somewhere as inaccessible as possible". I have a couple of demo S8 devices where I work, and every time I go to hit the fingerprint sensor, I end up smudging the camera lens instead. It's really annoying.

The iris scanner is a big feature on the S8, much the same as it was with the Note7. It has matured slightly and seems a little more reliable, but all in all it still needs some work for it to be more consistent. Facial recognition I haven't tried yet.

Bixby... well I'd personally have no use for that to be honest. I do everything myself and set my folders and apps up so I have the easiest access possible in the shortest time.

I feel that the major changes to the devices have been done aesthetically (are you reading this, Apple?). The screen looks amazing - I love the rounded corners, the phone is a slightly different shape to the S7E as the back is more rounded making it easier to grip. Aside from that, however, I don't feel there's anything that would pull me towards committing to an S8. My S7E screen is still amazing to look at, anyway.

What I'll probably do is wait for the Note8 as I feel that'll have everything that the S8 should have had; stereo speakers, bigger battery, in-screen fingerprint sensor, faster quick-charge. Here's hoping, anyway.


----------



## Chris13002

I was hoping for an astonishing feature to let me upgrade to the S8 from an S7 but I will skip on this one.

Other phones for spec enthusiasts is this Xperia XZ Premium
https://www.sonymobile.com/us/products/phones/xperia-xz-premium/

-4K screen w/ HDR
-Snapdragon 835 processor
-Very nice camera specs - 19mp (ultra slow motion at 960fps)
-waterproof
-dual sim
-MicroSD
-Android 7.1 (Nougat) WITHOUT Touchwiz...

For everyone who talks about root with a few clicks, this is not the case with some phones on specific carriers which will be most of the case for the vast majority. For example, is there a unlocked bootloader for the S6 Edge on AT&T yet? (G925A) - That was one of my worst phones and the S7 Edge was a perfected version of it. Also have fun going through millions of forums on XDA trying to find out how to root and install the correct version. Oh yeah, you also risk the warranty which will be fun with the carrier


----------



## Zero4549

Samsung hasn't made anything worth buying since the S4/Note3. Meh


----------



## oblivious

As nice as the S8 and S8+ sounds, i'm extremely happy with my Pixel XL.


----------



## Redeemer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Samsung hasn't made anything worth buying since the S4/Note3. Meh


Looking to get the XZ Premium myself, it looks fantastic. Here in Canada I know the fingerprint scanner wont be enabled, and no carrier here will pick it up. Wonder if I can buy it directly from Sony


----------



## ABeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> I was hoping for an astonishing feature to let me upgrade to the S8 from an S7 but I will skip on this one.
> 
> Other phones for spec enthusiasts is this Xperia XZ Premium
> https://www.sonymobile.com/us/products/phones/xperia-xz-premium/
> 
> -4K screen w/ HDR
> -Snapdragon 835 processor
> -Very nice camera specs - 19mp (ultra slow motion at 960fps)
> -waterproof
> -dual sim
> -MicroSD
> -Android 7.1 (Nougat) WITHOUT Touchwiz...
> 
> For everyone who talks about root with a few clicks, this is not the case with some phones on specific carriers which will be most of the case for the vast majority. For example, is there a unlocked bootloader for the S6 Edge on AT&T yet? (G925A) - That was one of my worst phones and the S7 Edge was a perfected version of it. Also have fun going through millions of forums on XDA trying to find out how to root and install the correct version. Oh yeah, you also risk the warranty which will be fun with the carrier


The XZ is definitely not water proof


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Hopefully they actually use gorilla glass instead of just saying they did. My S7 scratched from putting it in a pocket with keys (gorilla glass doesn't scratch from that so it can't be gorilla glass)...and it had issues streaming content without stutters from all sources @ 720p.
> 
> And hopefully they stop loading it up with excessive bloatware for providers...they caused so many firmware issues with the S7 with incompatibilities between their carrier bloatware+update structure.
> 
> As long as these issues exist I will NEVER touch another Samsung phone again.


Galaxy S7 Edge is gorilla glass the scratches you have from your keys are most likely the oleophobic coating they use on the gorilla glass to reduce fingerprints which is kinda stupid because the coating does scratch quite easily and defeats the purpose of gorilla glass. Not buying the Galaxy S8 or 8+ massively overpriced ($1349 in Australia for the plus) and no real improvements over the S7 Edge. Weird aspect ratio screen, fingerprint scanner on the back, useless Bixby all deal breakers in my opinion. Still happy with my S7 Edge and Oneplus 3T, in fact Oneplus 3T in many ways is a better phone than the S7 Edge particularly the software


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> GSM Arena users are going for value this round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 900 Euros is very pricey though.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gsmarena.com/weekly_poll_results_galaxy_s8_a_bit_pricey_voters_want_value_for_money-blog-24309.php


Exactly what Im saying


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Galaxy S7 Edge is gorilla glass the scratches you have from your keys are most likely the oleophobic coating they use on the gorilla glass to reduce fingerprints which is kinda stupid because the coating does scratch quite easily and defeats the purpose of gorilla glass. Not buying the Galaxy S8 or 8+ massively overpriced ($1349 in Australia for the plus) and no real improvements over the S7 Edge. Weird aspect ratio screen, fingerprint scanner on the back, useless Bixby all deal breakers in my opinion. Still happy with my S7 Edge and Oneplus 3T, in fact Oneplus 3T in many ways is a better phone than the S7 Edge particularly the software


I only discovered the 3T last night lol... Definitley nice.

I am not liking the dedicated Bixby either









Carriers will definitely make it more affordable though.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> I only discovered the 3T last night lol... Definitley nice.
> 
> I am not liking the dedicated Bixby either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carriers will definitely make it more affordable though.


Agreed but $1349 for the S8+ in Australia is a joke for some relatively minor upgrades over the S7 Edge, I don't buy carrier phones because they load them up full of bloatware. Granted my Oneplus 3T has only got a 1080p screen but at 5.5" I cant tell the difference bench mark scores are slightly higher on my S7 Edge but the Oneplus 3T feels far more fluid and responsive, either way both great phones.


----------



## mrawesome421

Love Samsung phones but the S8 is just all kinds of unimpressive for me. I can't find a single feature that I personally like about it. The new added features I hate. And some of the features they disposed of I would defiantly want on my phone.

And that price. lol. They are becoming as bad as Apple when it comes to prices. Geez. I had an iPhone at one time, got rid of it. While the phones are nice themselves, iOS has gotta be the most boring operating system I have ever had to deal with. So I stick to Android.


----------



## Kokin

Played with both the S8 and S8+ in Best Buy and they are really nice. Compared to my S5, the S8 is narrower and taller, thus felt smaller in my hand. S8+ felt similar to my S5, but was way longer, which isn't necessarily a bad thing. Reminds me of when I switched from a 27" 1440p screen to an Ultrawide 34" 3440x1440 screen. Camera was exception and very quick, but that's probably why Samsung didn't bother to update the hardware when it already beats or matches the best of the mobile cameras.

I plan to pre-order the S8+ tomorrow in Best Buy and it comes to $750 with the free VR Gear Headset + controller, which is claimed through Samsung's website. Where are these $1000 figures coming from??? Australia is an exception since everything there is close to 1.5x the price.

Looking through the comments, I don't really understand why people keep comparing this phone to their own phones from current gen to 2 generations ago. Makes sense to upgrade to this if you're coming from a 3-year old (or older) S5 like I am, but anything within the last 1-2 years will be comparable and should be expected with such a stagnant market. Pretty sure most people who got the GTX 1080 didn't bother upgrading to the 1080Ti.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Played with both the S8 and S8+ in Best Buy and they are really nice. Compared to my S5, the S8 is narrower and taller, thus felt smaller in my hand. S8+ felt similar to my S5, but was way longer, which isn't necessarily a bad thing. Reminds me of when I switched from a 27" 1440p screen to an Ultrawide 34" 3440x1440 screen. Camera was exception and very quick, but that's probably why Samsung didn't bother to update the hardware when it already beats or matches the best of the mobile cameras.
> 
> I plan to pre-order the S8+ tomorrow in Best Buy and it comes to $750 with the free VR Gear Headset + controller, which is claimed through Samsung's website. Where are these $1000 figures coming from??? Australia is an exception since everything there is close to 1.5x the price.
> 
> Looking through the comments, I don't really understand why people keep comparing this phone to their own phones from current gen to 2 generations ago. Makes sense to upgrade to this if you're coming from a 3-year old (or older) S5 like I am, but anything within the last 1-2 years will be comparable and should be expected with such a stagnant market. Pretty sure most people who got the GTX 1080 didn't bother upgrading to the 1080Ti.


Pretty much spot on. I can't believe all these people are still missing THE major feature of this phone which is the screen size (and crucially its screen-to-body size ratio). "But it doesn't have dual camera!" "But its expensive!" "But it has TW!"

First, it doesn't need dual cameras as that is just as gimmicky as the stuff Samsung has done in the past which earned that same criticism. Second, all flagship phones are expensive (excluding Chinese crap like the One Plus One which I wouldn't be caught dead with anyway) and you can get the S8+ from BB for $716 which is certainly not unreasonable for a phone with a 6.2" AMOLED display. Third, TW is barely noticeable on my S7E and is even more stripped down on the S8. Of course there's still Samsung's "bloatware" but a lot of those features are actuall quite useful if you actually bother to try them rather than snobbishly dismissing them out of hand (Samsung Pay for instance).


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Pretty much spot on. I can't believe all these people are still missing THE major feature of this phone which is the screen size (and crucially its screen-to-body size ratio). "But it doesn't have dual camera!" "But its expensive!" "But it has TW!"
> 
> First, it doesn't need dual cameras as that is just as gimmicky as the stuff Samsung has done in the past which earned that same criticism. Second, all flagship phones are expensive (excluding Chinese crap like the One Plus One which I wouldn't be caught dead with anyway) and you can get the S8+ from BB for $716 which is certainly not unreasonable for a phone with a 6.2" AMOLED display. Third, TW is barely noticeable on my S7E and is even more stripped down on the S8. Of course there's still Samsung's "bloatware" but a lot of those features are actuall quite useful if you actually bother to try them rather than snobbishly dismissing them out of hand (Samsung Pay for instance).


TW is barely noticeable? Is that a joke?

Werent you complaining about people calling samsung features gimmicks? and now you turn around and do the same because samsung does not have what others have

All flagship phones are expensive. Samsung is just the most expensive.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I was simply illustrating the hypocrisy of complaining about all of Samsung's historic "gimmicks" then glorifying gimmicks in other phones. I personally like gimmicks and dual camera is cool with me (I said the iPhone takes great pictures after all) but its absence from the S8 is by no means a deal breaker in any way. And as I just said you can preorder the S8+ from BB right now for $716 which is actually not bad considering that amazing display.

Look, the S8/S8+ is not perfect by any means (no phone is) but it will be hugely successful as its design will be a hit with the majority of consumers, I guarantee you of that. I'm trying really hard not to pop down to BB and preorder one myself because my S7E is still plenty of phone for me but that damn screen on the Plus really took my breath away. Its a gorgeous phone.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Pretty much spot on. I can't believe all these people are still missing THE major feature of this phone which is the screen size (and crucially its screen-to-body size ratio). "But it doesn't have dual camera!" "But its expensive!" "But it has TW!"
> 
> First, it doesn't need dual cameras as that is just as gimmicky as the stuff Samsung has done in the past which earned that same criticism. Second, all flagship phones are expensive (excluding Chinese crap like the One Plus One which I wouldn't be caught dead with anyway) and you can get the S8+ from BB for $716 which is certainly not unreasonable for a phone with a 6.2" AMOLED display. Third, TW is barely noticeable on my S7E and is even more stripped down on the S8. Of course there's still Samsung's "bloatware" but a lot of those features are actuall quite useful if you actually bother to try them rather than snobbishly dismissing them out of hand (Samsung Pay for instance).


Do you really wait 1 year for just a screen upgrade?
MKBHD says there are 4 things that make a great phone.
1) Camera > Same
2) Performance > Barely an upgrade
3) Battery > Same
4) Display > Upgrade to some.

So in reality GS8 was not that much of a 1 year upgrade. Even iPhone S phones bring more change.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

As I've said before in this thread, I don't buy a phone based on spec sheets (for God sake, i couldn't care less about what my phone scores in AnTuTu). I buy a new phone because it makes all current phones look dated by comparison. The S8 does that and then some. But by all means, if all you care about is which phone wins the spec sheet battle feel free to buy something else. My GS4 had plenty of performance for me so literally ANY of the current flagship phones would be fine performance-wise. But none of them LOOK like that S8+ and that's all there is to it.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I was simply illustrating the hypocrisy of complaining about all of Samsung's historic "gimmicks" then glorifying gimmicks in other phones. I personally like gimmicks and dual camera is cool with me (I said the iPhone takes great pictures after all) but its absence from the S8 is by no means a deal breaker in any way. And as I just said you can preorder the S8+ from BB right now for $716 which is actually not bad considering that amazing display.
> 
> Look, the S8/S8+ is not perfect by any means (no phone is) but it will be hugely successful as its design will be a hit with the majority of consumers, I guarantee you of that. I'm trying really hard not to pop down to BB and preorder one myself because my S7E is still plenty of phone for me but that damn screen on the Plus really took my breath away. Its a gorgeous phone.


Dont get me wrong... I still might end up buying it. I still can criticize it though.

Inky th8ng going for it is the screen and iris scanner imo. No dual camera is a deal breaker for me but not a big one.

I'll see how its sound output,camera and battery life goes. Then I'll decide to get it or wait for Note 8 or V30


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Dont get me wrong... I still might end up buying it. I still can criticize it though.
> 
> Inky th8ng going for it is the screen and iris scanner imo. No dual camera is a deal breaker for me but not a big one.
> 
> I'll see how its sound output,camera and battery life goes. Then I'll decide to get it or wait for Note 8 or V30


Fair enough. If the improvements I've seen from battery life on my S7E since getting the Nougat upgrade are anything to go by though I suspect battery life should be fine. But then again that giant screen could muck that up a bit, will have to wait and see.

Don't forget all of the great features you missed like IP68, USB-C, fast charging, wireless charging, etc/. They may not be features unique to the S8 but they all come along with that incredible display.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> As I've said before in this thread, I don't buy a phone based on spec sheets (for God sake, i couldn't care less about what my phone scores in AnTuTu). I buy a new phone because it makes all current phones look dated by comparison. The S8 does that and then some. But by all means, if all you care about is which phone wins the spec sheet battle feel free to buy something else. My GS4 had plenty of performance for me so literally ANY of the current flagship phones would be fine performance-wise. But none of them LOOK like that S8+ and that's all there is to it.


I understand what you mean but give me a reason to upgrade. When you compare Android to Android you compare specs. You can not get away from it. Why did not get bigger battery? Why was the Camera no upgrade?
I understand the battery controversy but Camera? Main reason I need a new phone right now Is because the camera in my current one is terrible. Everything else is more than fine. Also keep in mind the price of the phone. Unlike iPhone you lose half the value in 3-4 months while iPhone loses barely anything.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I understand what you mean but give me a reason to upgrade. When you compare Android to Android you compare specs. You can not get away from it. Why did not get bigger battery? Why was the Camera no upgrade?
> I understand the battery controversy but Camera? Main reason I need a new phone right now Is because the camera in my current one is terrible. Everything else is more than fine. Also keep in mind the price of the phone. Unlike iPhone you lose half the value in 3-4 months while iPhone loses barely anything.


Their camera is already one of the best in the market... with emphasis on improvements with the post-processing software, yet you want more? You're not even willing to pay for the price of the phone and if you're actually considering resale value of a phone, it's obvious you're not the target audience of this phone. Please consider buying a used comparable Galaxy S7 Edge for $350-400 if you really want the best value for your money.

Again I have to say this, but *no one is forcing you* to buy the phone. If it doesn't suit your needs or you can't afford it, then why stay in this thread? The specs have been released and demo units can be seen in places like Best Buy. Try it out for yourself before you continue to complain about the same things, it's already the best they can produce within a certain time and budget constraint. Expecting more won't do anything but disappoint you.

How come it seems like the actual tech improvements aren't being cared about here either? Bluetooth 5.0, gigabit LTE support, quickcharge 4.0 (quicker and cooler temp), HDR support? All the complaints have been about the camera and battery capacity, not about the better performing SoC. Other Androids and iPhone don't even support a lot of these new features.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Their camera is already one of the best in the market... with emphasis on improvements with the post-processing software, yet you want more? You're not even willing to pay for the price of the phone and if you're actually considering resale value of a phone, it's obvious you're not the target audience of this phone. Please consider buying a used comparable Galaxy S7 Edge for $350-400 if you really want the best value for your money.
> 
> Again I have to say this, but *no one is forcing you* to buy the phone. If it doesn't suit your needs or you can't afford it, then why stay in this thread? The specs have been released and demo units can be seen in places like Best Buy. Try it out for yourself before you continue to complain about the same things, it's already the best they can produce within a certain time and budget constraint. Expecting more won't do anything but disappoint you.
> 
> How come it seems like the actual tech improvements aren't being cared about here either? Bluetooth 5.0, gigabit LTE support, quickcharge 4.0 (quicker and cooler temp), HDR support? All the complaints have been about the camera and battery capacity, not about the better performing SoC. Other Androids and iPhone don't even support a lot of these new features.


Because 1 of the biggest reason people still buy iPhone is resale value. Right now 6S Plus cost more than GS7 Edge.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Pretty much spot on. I can't believe all these people are still missing THE major feature of this phone which is the screen size (and crucially its screen-to-body size ratio). "But it doesn't have dual camera!" "But its expensive!" "But it has TW!"
> 
> First, it doesn't need dual cameras as that is just as gimmicky as the stuff Samsung has done in the past which earned that same criticism. Second, all flagship phones are expensive (excluding Chinese crap like the One Plus One which I wouldn't be caught dead with anyway) and you can get the S8+ from BB for $716 which is certainly not unreasonable for a phone with a 6.2" AMOLED display. Third, TW is barely noticeable on my S7E and is even more stripped down on the S8. Of course there's still Samsung's "bloatware" but a lot of those features are actuall quite useful if you actually bother to try them rather than snobbishly dismissing them out of hand (Samsung Pay for instance).


So Oneplus one is Chinese crap? You must be very ignorant the brand is Oneplus current model is the 3T and its crap according to you, why is it crap? Have you even used one? Half the price of an S8+ in my country with very similar specs and way better relatively bloat free software but its crap? Seriously? And im saying this as an S7 Edge owner that in many ways prefers the Oneplus over my S7 Edge. I guess you must be the real expert and all the other experts must be wrong?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Um, when it comes to MY opinion of a phone then, yes, everybody else is wrong. I don't want a crap Chinese phone. There, I said it again so it could be sure to sink in for you...


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Because 1 of the biggest reason people still buy iPhone is resale value. Right now 6S Plus cost more than GS7 Edge.


The reason the resale value of the iPhone is so high is because Apple supports their ecosystem for years after EOL for their products. For Samsung, you're lucky if you get any updates after 2 years. My Note 4 is just over 2 years old, and I can guarantee it's not getting the Nougat update.

Also, the updates come directly from Apple. There is no OS update chain like Google -> Samsung -> Carrier shenanigans on Apple products.


----------



## twitchyzero

going forward I don't trust any phone that isn't a Pixel or iPhone

like most OCN'ers I'm an absolute spec ho, but in a phone the user experience, longevity and battery life is way, way more important to me than specs (or even camera quality since I already have more cameras than most).


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> going forward I don't trust any phone that isn't a Pixel or iPhone
> 
> like most OCN'ers I'm an absolute spec ho, but in a phone the user experience, longevity and battery life is way, way more important to me than specs (or even camera quality since I already a few).


Glad I'm not alone in this line of thought. I like the S8 and S8+, but being on an iPhone 7 for the last 6 months has made me realize that specs don't mean jack if the user experience isn't top priority. In terms of the Pixel and iPhone, the user experience is top priority.


----------



## warpuck

This one should not have the battery trick the last edition did. I still have a Chocolate slide phone with the original battery I use it as a MP3 storage device. I always charged off the USB port on the computer or laptop. The current Galaxy I have always complains the it will take several hours for it to charge instead of the 1 1/2 hour using the wall wart. The battery does get warm when you do that. Heat is not any battery's friend.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> The reason the resale value of the iPhone is so high is because Apple supports their ecosystem for years after EOL for their products. For Samsung, you're lucky if you get any updates after 2 years. My Note 4 is just over 2 years old, and I can guarantee it's not getting the Nougat update.
> 
> Also, the updates come directly from Apple. There is no OS update chain like Google -> Samsung -> Carrier shenanigans on Apple products.


I think that as a negative coming from Apple. GS6 shipped with 5, got 6 and 7. So it had the latest OS for 3 years. iPhone get 4-5 years support. Do you know how bad it gets? You do not want to use iPhone 5 with iOS 10 right now. It is not fun. My iPad 4 i believe came with iOS 6. Only took 2 updates and by iOS 8 it is unusable. Really my older $99 HP Touchpad is smoother. Yes it had iOS 10 so it got 4 updates, 1 more than Android. You say that buy my OPO will get more updates than any Apple phone and run faster than iPhone it was launch against in 2014.


----------



## New green

Not sure if it has been mentioned yet but I was reading about this being the first phone to support gigabit LTE. I will most likely be waiting to see what Apple offers and if it will also support gigabit LTE though I am really tempted to just buy an S8 as it was really comfortable to hold and use in one hand. Currently, I still rock an iPhone 4 on 3G so gigabit LTE support is a must for me since I think it will be available either this year or next year in my area. As my iPhone 4 has survived multiple drops on concrete with minor chips in its gorilla glass going on ~6 years now it will be hard for me to accept an amoled screen that is so susceptible to burn in.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Because 1 of the biggest reason people still buy iPhone is resale value. Right now 6S Plus cost more than GS7 Edge.


Most people I know keep their phones for the duration of 2-4 years, making the phone's value almost nil. Regardless, a person who cares about resale value is unlikely to get a brand new phone since the depreciation of upgrading every year would be pretty steep ($250-350). It's true that iPhones do hold their value better, but are also harder to sell due to the used market saturation for Apple devices.

Checking the prices of my local Craigslist, 6S Plus is almost the same as GS7e, they both average around $400. Does this mean the older generation iPhone has better resale value? Currently, it does not, but matches the GS7e if considering the prices during phone releases.

iPhone 6S Plus retails for about $650 (direct Apple store link) and sells used for $400 = *$250 loss* ($350 loss if bought for $750 release price)
Samsung GS7 Edge retails for $500 (direct Samsung store link) and sells used for $400 = *$100 loss* ($380 loss if bought for $780 release price)
Obviously, the new S8 is about to release, so the S7 Edge just dropped almost $300 in retail price. It only makes sense for the used prices to drop just as much. Apple devices keep their value because the retail price of the older generations are kept high. If Samsung or other companies did the same thing, they would probably be just as high.

One interesting bit I noticed from looking through Craigslist ads is that the iPhone 6S Plus has 690 ads for it, while the GS7e only has 170 ads. This is a very big difference and shows that the used 6S Plus market is over 4x saturated than the used GS7e market. This tells me that the supply of 6S Plus is way too high for the demand and no one is buying it for the $400 price tag. So does Apple really hold their value over the years? It does, but less than you think (approximately $50-75 over equivalent generation Samsung devices).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I think that as a negative coming from Apple. GS6 shipped with 5, got 6 and 7. So it had the latest OS for 3 years. iPhone get 4-5 years support. Do you know how bad it gets? You do not want to use iPhone 5 with iOS 10 right now. It is not fun. My iPad 4 i believe came with iOS 6. Only took 2 updates and by iOS 8 it is unusable. Really my older $99 HP Touchpad is smoother. Yes it had iOS 10 so it got 4 updates, 1 more than Android. You say that buy my OPO will get more updates than any Apple phone and run faster than iPhone it was launch against in 2014.


I agree with your point here. It's almost as if Apple wants their users to upgrade within the 2-3 year mark by "forced" updates. Apple products are always touted as having smooth performance, but OS updates have been known to ruin the silky experience. At least with Android products, there's a choice on OS updates. I'm still using Android 4.4.2 (KitKat) for my S5, but I could move to 5.0 or 6.0 if I wanted to.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Keep in mind 6S is older than GS7. It already has had the 7 blow. GS7 will drop even more after GS8 is out. I am probably going to get GS7E based on GS8 reviews. I really want USB-C and HDR.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> The reason the resale value of the iPhone is so high is because Apple supports their ecosystem for years after EOL for their products. For Samsung, you're lucky if you get any updates after 2 years. My Note 4 is just over 2 years old, and I can guarantee it's not getting the Nougat update.
> 
> Also, the updates come directly from Apple. There is no OS update chain like Google -> Samsung -> Carrier shenanigans on Apple products.


I'm wondering if my 1.5 year old Note 5 will get the Nougat update? Kinda doubt it to be honest.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm wondering if my 1.5 year old Note 5 will get the Nougat update? Kinda doubt it to be honest.


It should but not any time soon.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, considering I JUST got Nougat on my S7E the other day I'm sure you are right. Now that I think about it, are there any ways to get updates if your phone isn't connected to a carrier? My Note 5 isn't actually on a plan. Probably not I guess...


----------



## pez

Upgrading every year isn't really that expensive anymore. If you like the iPhone and are into that ecosystem, you pretty much pay the same price consistently and get the new one every year as it comes out. However, if you're buying Android phones that aren't pre-Pixel Nexus', OPOs, Moto Gs, it's like buying a brand new car off the lot.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Upgrading every year isn't really that expensive anymore. If you like the iPhone and are into that ecosystem, you pretty much pay the same price consistently and get the new one every year as it comes out. However, if you're buying Android phones that aren't pre-Pixel Nexus', OPOs, Moto Gs, it's like buying a brand new car off the lot.


I use the iPhone forever plan from Sprint. 25.00 a month for my current 256gb iPhone 7. When the next one comes out, I pre order, get in in the mail, then ship my old one within a month. So far its been working out. If for whatever reason I want to keep my old phone, I would just pay the balance. I'm pretty sure there is a similar program for android phones.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I use the iPhone forever plan from Sprint. 25.00 a month for my current 256gb iPhone 7. When the next one comes out, I pre order, get in in the mail, then ship my old one within a month. So far its been working out. If for whatever reason I want to keep my old phone, I would just pay the balance. I'm pretty sure there is a similar program for android phones.


Yeah, this is what I was speaking of. Verizon offers a similar plan I believe, but they base it on a "we'll give you $XX" credit + trade-in value. And IIRC, most end up paying a small difference. So similar, but for the time being, iPhones work the best with this plan







.


----------



## L36

I'm torn on this phone. Ive been on OPO since release and I'm still quite happy with it. My only gripe is that OPO has no band 2 and 12 support for T mobile and worst of all no VOLTE.
T mobile is slowly shutting down 3G in urban areas to refarm that spectrum for AWS/PCS LTE and making phone calls is becoming increasingly difficult. When I was in San Diego, I had the worst signal quality with my OPO due to the whole area being band 12, with band 4 in tiny select areas. I would consider OPO 3T or its successor but OP has some really bad antenna engineers. 3T has some problems running CA and the signal quality is always shady at best if compared to the iphone/samsung phones in identical conditions. Plus no 4x4 MIMO, which severely hinders signal quality in urban environment.

Though ponying up $700+ for a phone at this time seems silly with 600Mhz auction wrapping up in few days...


----------



## Sickened1

Yeah I picked up a Pixel XL for my personal use and have an S7 Active for my work line and i'll likely never go back to samsung. That is SLOWWW in comparison, too much gimmicky features/software that most people won't utilize that just ends up eating battery and lowering overall smoothness of the device.


----------



## InfoWarrior

I have the S7 Edge and it only looks kind of cool but its frankly annoying as hell. It's almost impossible to even hold this phone without activating the touch sensors unless you have a big case on it. I'm constantly landing on web pages, youtube videos or songs in my playlist that I never intended because of accidental touches. If you're like me and you stream a lot of youtube music via bluetooth while your phone is in your pocket, stay away from the Edge.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sickened1*
> 
> Yeah I picked up a Pixel XL for my personal use and have an S7 Active for my work line and i'll likely never go back to samsung. That is SLOWWW in comparison, too much gimmicky features/software that most people won't utilize that just ends up eating battery and lowering overall smoothness of the device.


Samsung phones are smooth for the Ford 2-3 months. Then you need to reset. Not sure why.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Samsung phones are smooth for the Ford 2-3 months. Then you need to reset. Not sure why.


You mean restart? You should do that with all phones my iPhone 7+ lags too after 2-3 months of being left on.
What makes it worse is because people used to say how lag free and smooth the iPhone 7 is I became sensitive to it... ignorance is bliss sometimes!


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> You mean restart? You should do that with all phones my iPhone 7+ lags too after 2-3 months of being left on.
> What makes it worse is because people used to say how lag free and smooth the iPhone 7 is I became sensitive to it... ignorance is bliss sometimes!


Lol Yeap. I remember when every9ne use to tell me how lag free iOS is... Until I got an iphone 5s and iPad a few years ago. Such a lie


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Lol Yeap. I remember when every9ne use to tell me how lag free iOS is... Until I got an iphone 5s and iPad a few years ago. Such a lie


My iPad 4 is hell. It should be because its 5 years old device but it was like this within 2 years. The biggest problem is Apps. Apple can't optimize Apps especially Google Apps. Youtube runs better on my OPO then my friends iPhone 7 Plus.


----------



## budgetgamer120

*Samsung Galaxy S8 named "best smartphone display", concludes DisplayMate*
Quote:


> Samsung's smartphones and TVs have been known to feature some really good-looking displays with sharp images and bright colors. But the Galaxy S8 is said to take things to a whole new level of "wow". (Galaxy S8 hands-on here) DisplayMate, who specializes in performing display tests for color accuracy and calibration has given the Galaxy S8's display its highest mark yet: an 'A+'.
> 
> We have no doubt that the Galaxy S8 can carry the title of the "best smartphone display on the market". After all, Samsung's Infinity Display has a lot going for it, according to DisplayMate's findings: the display can reach a peak brightness 1020 nits, which is well over some of the brightest smartphone display we've ever tested ourselves.


http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s8_named_best_smartphone_display_concludes_displaymate-news-24377.php


----------



## WolfssFang

Been using a g6 for almost a week now. Was tempted by the s8 but after using the s6 and experiencing slow downs i said enough is enough with touchwiz. Also the curved display turned me away, using my brothers s7e is such a pain.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocShay*
> 
> Tell me whats been the most innovating change in a cell phone this past generation?
> 
> *cricket cricket*


ip68 water resistance on the Iphone and S7's standard instead of having to get the special "active" or whatever variant.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WolfssFang*
> 
> Been using a g6 for almost a week now. Was tempted by the s8 but after using the s6 and experiencing slow downs i said enough is enough with touchwiz. Also the curved display turned me away, using my brothers s7e is such a pain.


Use developer mode to gain access to the hidden touchwiz settings and turn them down or outright disable them. Helps make the s7 a lot better and doesn't require rooting.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> *Samsung Galaxy S8 named "best smartphone display", concludes DisplayMate*
> http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s8_named_best_smartphone_display_concludes_displaymate-news-24377.php


Biggest non-surprise in the history of tech news! Seriously, the S8's screen is so far and away better than any other smart phone its just laughable. You really have to see the infinity display in person to truly appreciate it (similar to OLED TV's in the store). When you see it you immediately recognize how much better it really is than anything else on the rack.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> ip68 water resistance on the Iphone and S7's standard instead of having to get the special "active" or whatever variant.


Just a minor correction but the iPhone is IP67 while the S7 and S8 are IP68. Not much of a difference but still a difference in the certification.

And I agree that it is one of the major innovations of modern smart phones along with wireless and fast charging. I can recharge my S7E from near dead to 100% wirelessly in around an hour or so and even less using the cable charger.


----------



## Serios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Apple puts bare minimums in their phones? They have the fastest mobile SoC on the market. They also have extremely tight control over their software and OS. The fact is... they don't need 4GB ram on their phones. Instead, they have an NVMe storage controller, which costs a lot.
> 
> The fact is that Apple does not need the bloated specifications of android phones in order to be the fastest.


Apple doesn't have the fastest SOC on the market, it has a SOC with the fastest single thread performance and that's about it.
Even Snapdragon 820's GPU was faster than the one found on the iphone 7 so as a SOC the S835 is definitely not slower.

I've already seen comparisons between the S8 and 7 plus and the Galaxy is faster in general applications and loses a bit in certain games. Also it was able to keep up in ram management no problem.
I don't understand why apple fans feel the need to exaggerate this situation.

The S8 has UFS 2.1 which as of right now is faster than Apple's NVMe.
Also user experience is subjective, right from the start I don't like ios, it's close nature, the limitations, or the restrictions.
I don't like how iOS looks, the layout, the colors and so on and there is nothing a user can do about it.


----------



## Serios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Cool. I have the Note 4 and the iPhone 7. I will tell you right now that the iPhone 7 trounces the Note 4 when it comes to speed and responsiveness. App loading and gaming will blitz the Note 4 by 2-4x the loading speed. After that, the apps/games on the iPhone are smoother, more optimized, better looking, etc.
> 
> Which is all hilarious, because if you were looking purely @ specs, the Note 4 should be the better device... but it's not. Not even close.


Of course the Note 4 is slower.
It's sot is built on a 28nm process, it's a 2014 phone after all.

We are not talking about the Galaxy S8, Note 4 is history.


----------



## G woodlogger

It is my History, I bought on in July last Year. It's speed fit's some of us, that are on turtle speed anyway. It is my impression it is running better than ever on Marshmallow, though.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serios*
> 
> *Apple doesn't have the fastest SOC on the market, it has a SOC with the fastest single thread performance and that's about it.
> Even Snapdragon 820's GPU was faster than the one found on the iphone 7 so as a SOC the S835 is definitely not slower.*
> 
> I've already seen comparisons between the S8 and 7 plus and the Galaxy is faster in general applications and loses a bit in certain games. Also it was able to keep up in ram management no problem.
> I don't understand why apple fans feel the need to exaggerate this situation.
> 
> The S8 has UFS 2.1 which as of right now is faster than Apple's NVMe.
> Also user experience is subjective, right from the start I don't like ios, it's close nature, the limitations, or the restrictions.
> I don't like how iOS looks, the layout, the colors and so on and there is nothing a user can do about it.


I'd love to see some proof to back up that claim. Everywhere that I've read so far puts the Apple A10 ahead of any SoC on Android, with the only exception perhaps being the Tegra X1 (which uses a ton more power and needs active cooling to work at full spec).

Also, it's not an exaggeration to claim that Apple's user experience is smoother when the last 3 phones I've owned have been Android-based. On top of that, they have been top class Android smartphones at that, so it isn't like I'm using some $150 chinese knock-off to compare to the iPhone 7. The iPhone 7 is just faster... period.

Now, is the S8 going to be faster than the iPhone 7??? That remains to be seen. Based on initial benchmarks, it doesn't look like the S8 will be faster. Then again, speed of the internals does not dictate the user experience. I don't buy smartphones for the internals or specs. I buy them for the ease of use and functionality day-to-day. In that regard, I haven't found a phone thus far that is able to match the iPhone. (This is an opinion. YMMV)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I'd love to see some proof to back up that claim. Everywhere that I've read so far puts the Apple A10 ahead of any SoC on Android, with the only exception perhaps being the Tegra X1 (which uses a ton more power and needs active cooling to work at full spec).
> 
> Also, it's not an exaggeration to claim that Apple's user experience is smoother when the last 3 phones I've owned have been Android-based. On top of that, they have been top class Android smartphones at that, so it isn't like I'm using some $150 chinese knock-off to compare to the iPhone 7. The iPhone 7 is just faster... period.
> 
> Now, is the S8 going to be faster than the iPhone 7??? That remains to be seen. Based on initial benchmarks, it doesn't look like the S8 will be faster. Then again, speed of the internals does not dictate the user experience. I don't buy smartphones for the internals or specs. I buy them for the ease of use and functionality day-to-day. In that regard, I haven't found a phone thus far that is able to match the iPhone. (This is an opinion. YMMV)


You do not buy Samsung if you want Smooth Experience. Also we cant claim Apple has fastest SOC if we testing iOS vs Android. A10 is faster but its also very much like X1 where it sucks a lot of power. In your iPhone it is never at peak power other then benchmarks.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

This smoothness business is so silly. I haven't used a smart phone since my old Galaxy Nexus that has felt compromised in terms of performance in day to day usage. That's GS4, One M8, Note 5, Note 7, and S7E. Every single one of those phones had very good performance and smooth operation all the way through. I will say that my iPad Pro is moderately smoother in operation but I suspect that is mostly due to iOS and lack of bloat as opposed to any perceivable difference in SOC speed. Synthetics prove beyond a doubt that the A10 is the fastest SOC in terms of synthetic performance but I really doubt that is noticeable in simple day to day operation.

Back to the S8 Plus. This phone is just so amazing I really have a hard time fathoming how anybody here is supposedly unimpressed by it (other than just simple Samsung or Android hate). Does it have flaws? Of course, no phone is perfect. But of all the newest phones from the past year or so I think the S8 Plus is the most impressive phone for normal usage that I have seen. It all comes down to that screen which is the most important feature of any new smart phone for the vast majority of consumers simply because that is the interaction point of the device and how you consume media. People have said over the years (by virtue of popularity) that what they want is the biggest screen possible without becoming unwieldy in the hand and the S8 Plus is by far the best implementation of that design philosophy. Other deficiencies in terms of features etc are really rather secondary to me because just look at that amazing display! I suspect most people will feel the same way and that the S8 will be a very popular (if not THE most popular) phone of 2017.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This smoothness business is so silly. I haven't used a smart phone since my old Galaxy Nexus that has felt compromised in terms of performance in day to day usage. That's GS4, One M8, Note 5, Note 7, and S7E. Every single one of those phones had very good performance and smooth operation all the way through. I will say that my iPad Pro is moderately smoother in operation but I suspect that is mostly due to iOS and lack of bloat as opposed to any perceivable difference in SOC speed. Synthetics prove beyond a doubt that the A10 is the fastest SOC in terms of synthetic performance but I really doubt that is noticeable in simple day to day operation.
> 
> Back to the S8 Plus. This phone is just so amazing I really have a hard time fathoming how anybody here is supposedly unimpressed by it (other than just simple Samsung or Android hate). Does it have flaws? Of course, no phone is perfect. But of all the newest phones from the past year or so I think the S8 Plus is the most impressive phone for normal usage that I have seen. It all comes down to that screen which is the most important feature of any new smart phone for the vast majority of consumers simply because that is the interaction point of the device and how you consume media. People have said over the years (by virtue of popularity) that what they want is the biggest screen possible without becoming unwieldy in the hand and the S8 Plus is by far the best implementation of that design philosophy. Other deficiencies in terms of features etc are really rather secondary to me because just look at that amazing display! I suspect most people will feel the same way and that the S8 will be a very popular (if not THE most popular) phone of 2017.


It's nothing to do with Samsung hate I owned an S2, S3, Note2, S6 Edge, S7 Edge I simply feel Samsung are losing their way because they are trying to be like Apple. That's why I will be skipping the 8 and sticking with my Chinese crap as you put it OnePlus 3T and my S7 Edge. Samsung are pricing themselves out of the market for small improvements.


----------



## Yukss

i saw the phone and i liked it, i guess is time to upgrade from my s6 edge + which i love, i skipped the s7 because it was garbage.


----------



## Streetdragon

isnt the s7 the s6 with a better cam and sd slot?^^


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> isnt the s7 the s6 with a better cam and sd slot?^^


Yes not to mention much better battery life


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I use the iPhone forever plan from Sprint. 25.00 a month for my current 256gb iPhone 7. When the next one comes out, I pre order, get in in the mail, then ship my old one within a month. So far its been working out. If for whatever reason I want to keep my old phone, I would just pay the balance. I'm pretty sure there is a similar program for android phones.


For $300 a year, that's actually not a bad deal being able to get a new phone when it's released every year. You're basically just paying the depreciation costs.

Considering most people use their phones for 2-4 years, it could mean something like $150-300 per year depending on how long it was used for. The real benefit of buying a phone is that you can keep or sell the device for extra savings on the yearly cost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> ip68 water resistance on the Iphone and S7's standard instead of having to get the special "active" or whatever variant.


Galaxy S5 was the first to have water resistance in 2014 and you didn't need to get the active version either. It's IP67, but it's almost the same thing (1m vs 1.5m). My phone has been to the shower, pool, ocean and seen many rains and still functions just as well. If it wasn't limited by the 1.8GB of RAM and have a fuzzy camera (by today's standards), I probably would keep it another year or two.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Use developer mode to gain access to the hidden touchwiz settings and turn them down or outright disable them. Helps make the s7 a lot better and doesn't require rooting.


Yep, even before my S5 was rootable and changed to a different ROM, I was able to turn off animations in the developer settings and everything was instantaneous. Even to this day, everything is quick to launch and is smooth. The only problem is that apps now use more RAM and I am only able to have 1-2 apps open before things start slowing down.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Biggest non-surprise in the history of tech news! Seriously, the S8's screen is so far and away better than any other smart phone its just laughable. You really have to see the infinity display in person to truly appreciate it (similar to OLED TV's in the store). When you see it you immediately recognize how much better it really is than anything else on the rack.


Samsung OLED screens are always touted as "best display ever" whenever a new one is released. Even my Galaxy S5 was considered the "best screen" during it's time. I too am amazed at all the keyboard warriors online that haven't even taken the time to see the phone in person. My S5's display kept up with newer phones aside from newer Samsungs, but the S8's Infinity Display looks like a huge jump. I also appreciate the wider screen ratio since I can read more of a website or forum without having to scroll as often. I'm going to say it again, but it's like jumping from a 16:9 monitor to a 21:9 Ultrawide, you just don't see yourself going back. With Apple using Samsung's OLED screens on their next iPhone, it's clear who has the best display on the market.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You do not buy Samsung if you want Smooth Experience. Also we cant claim Apple has fastest SOC if we testing iOS vs Android. A10 is faster but its also very much like X1 where it sucks a lot of power. In your iPhone it is never at peak power other then benchmarks.


Samsung stock is not a smooth experience, but a few adjustments (especially when rooted) easily matches the smoothness of any other phone. Everyone hates on TouchWiz, but it's not much worse than other phones. Get another launcher and then it's no longer an issue.

Apple wins the benchmark battles, but those numbers mean nothing when Apple throttles its performance outside of benchmarks. Honestly, any phone within the last 3 generations will be quick enough to do whatever you need it to.


----------



## WhiteCrane

I don't think I can handle another Samsung phone. The hardware always has serious flaws. After making Americans wait for nearly a year for the Galaxy S2 (i777) release, it was dwarfed by sales of the Galaxy S2 "Skyrocket" with a much slower cpu. I held out to get a real S2. Loved it for 3 years, then one day it stopped charging its battery no matter what I did. So I upgraded to an S4. The S4 was great. Then one day it started telling me there was no SIM card inside it every hour or so. A well documented widespread problem.

Both times I owned a Samsung phone I was forced to find an emergency replacement on short notice. Now I have an HTC 10 - no problems. no complaints. Not even going to bother rooting.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just tried S8 and S8+. Nothing special really. I really miss the home button, Also for some reason Samsung still can't get sharpness right with their screens.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just tried S8 and S8+. Nothing special really. I really miss the home button, Also for some reason Samsung still can't get sharpness right with their screens.


What nonsense you keep spewing, its embarrassing really. Anybody who claims the S8 doesn't have the best looking screen ever in a smartphone is simply lying, trolling, or blind. I can somewhat agree with you about the loss of the home button but it was necessary for the design motif of the "Infinite Display" and I can accept it on that basis. There's no question that the fingerprint reader location on the back next to the camera is completely idiotic, no argument there, but not a deal breaker since the iris scanner is so darn good (I know from using it constantly on my Note 7). Anyway, I can't argue with your opinion of what exactly makes a phone "impressive" but the whole point of this phone is that display and IT is absolutely lights-out impressive, period. If the largest and best looking display in a phone that is still as easy to hold as the iPhone 7 Plus is not something you are interested in then by all means look for something else, but this will absolutely be the "it" phone of 2017, at least until we see what Apple has up its sleeve this fall.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just tried S8 and S8+. Nothing special really. I really miss the home button, Also for some reason Samsung still can't get sharpness right with their screens.


Not sure if you're kidding about the sharpness. The S8/S8+ are amazing to me, even when trying out the smaller (default) resolution. Please don't tell me your OPO is better than anything with an AMOLED screen, that's just flat out lying to yourself. Also, I hope you're not implying Apple has better sharpness with their the iPhone 7 (750x1334) or 7 Plus (1080x1920). I'm actually amazed that people will pay so much for the iPhone 7's resolution.. That's like buying a 720p monitor for $500.









Now if you're just trying to sound elitist by saying it's nothing special, then I understand you. Nothing will be as impressive as yourself and we cannot deny that.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Not sure if you're kidding about the sharpness. The S8/S8+ are amazing to me, even when trying out the smaller (default) resolution. Please don't tell me your OPO is better than anything with an AMOLED screen, that's just flat out lying to yourself. Also, I hope you're not implying Apple has better sharpness with their the iPhone 7 (750x1334) or 7 Plus (1080x1920). I'm actually amazed that people will pay so much for the iPhone 7's resolution.. That's like buying a 720p monitor for $500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you're just trying to sound elitist by saying it's nothing special, then I understand you. Nothing will be as impressive as yourself and we cannot deny that.


I was mostly comparing to LG G3 which runs 1440p RGB screen and not Pentile. You really can tell the difference. Also all the assets Samsung use look soft to me. The screen might be sharp but certainly the icons do not seem like they are made for that resolution. To me iPhone 7+ icons looked sharper and cleaner.


----------



## FLCLimax

LG screens are just better from the G3 onward.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> LG screens are just better from the G3 onward.


I wish we could got those LG screen they use on LG G6 for PC.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Plan on getting the S8 at launch. It'll be replacing an iPhone 7+.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> LG screens are just better from the G3 onward.


Had the LG V20. Display didn't impress me much.


----------



## G woodlogger

I will just mention that the s8's are set to 1080p by default so if you test in shop that might be a problem.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G woodlogger*
> 
> I will just mention that the s8's are set to 1080p by default so if you test in shop that might be a problem.


That is the first thing I changed and it made no different to the OS unless you have to restart the phone.


----------



## budgetgamer120

What makes a screen impressive to me is the black levels. No one beats samsung there.

I went from Samsung yup lg and do not think lg screen is sharper or looks better.

Samsung does have worse white levels thtough, only noticeable when half next to an IPS screen.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> What makes a screen impressive to me is the black levels. No one beats samsung there.
> 
> I went from Samsung yup lg and do not think lg screen is sharper or looks better.
> 
> Samsung does have worse white levels thtough, only noticeable when half next to an IPS screen.


I have used both. I prefer Samsung screen because like most people oversaturate colors just look better. As far as black levels go I personally do not think it makes any difference in normal use of the phone because there is nothing black. Also you have know that LG IPS on their phone is the best IPS tech available and black levels are much different than in IPS screen in PC monitors.

Speaking of phones what would you guys get:

Used GS7 Edge in good condition for $500 CAD or New LG G6 for $660 CAD. Used/New does not affect the decision much.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I have used both. I prefer Samsung screen because like most people oversaturate colors just look better. As far as black levels go I personally do not think it makes any difference in normal use of the phone because there is nothing black. Also you have know that LG IPS on their phone is the best IPS tech available and black levels are much different than in IPS screen in PC monitors.


What are you blabbering about? You are just spewing 6 year old AMOLED cliches. We are talking about Galaxy S8 here, not S2 or S3. Galaxy S8 screen isn't oversaturated, in fact, it's the best and most color accurate smart phone screen ever, as rigorously tested and proven by DisplayMate http://www.displaymate.com/Galaxy_S8_ShootOut_01.htm


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I have used both. I prefer Samsung screen because like most people oversaturate colors just look better. As far as black levels go I personally do not think it makes any difference in normal use of the phone because there is nothing black. Also you have know that LG IPS on their phone is the best IPS tech available and black levels are much different than in IPS screen in PC monitors.


You don't think black levels make a difference but you prefer saturation... Guess what contributes to saturation...

There is nothing black? Are you kidding me?

With Samsung screens you can save power buy using black wallpaper or dark wallpaper. Can't do that with lg ips. Watching movies with night amor darkness looks grey in lg ips vs the complete black on Samsung.

I think you have no idea about screens...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

There's also the always on display that is totally black except the text in dark conditions. That's the easiest way to spot fake Samsung phones.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> You don't think black levels make a difference but you prefer saturation... Guess what contributes to saturation...
> 
> There is nothing black? Are you kidding me?
> 
> With Samsung screens you can save power buy using black wallpaper or dark wallpaper. Can't do that with lg ips. Watching movies with night amor darkness looks grey in lg ips vs the complete black on Samsung.
> 
> I think you have no idea about screens...


You clearly have no idea how screens work. What is your problem? Do you know what complete back mean? Do you know complete blacks means crushed blacks which is a problem with OLED screen if the source is not right. I have more problem watching dark movies with AMOLED than IPS/VA because they makes dark part too dark completely hiding detail.


----------



## AmericanLoco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I have used both. I prefer Samsung screen because like most people oversaturate colors just look better. As far as black levels go I personally do not think it makes any difference in normal use of the phone because there is nothing black.


Text is black, letterboxed videos.

Also crushed blacks are not the same thing as absolute black.


----------



## Mad Pistol

I've really wanted to get into Gear VR, and this is my chance.

I just paid off my iPhone 7 128GB, and I'm about to preorder the S8. If I like the S8, I will be selling the iPhone 7. If I don't, I will take back the S8, and I will have no phone payment.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You clearly have no idea how screens work. What is your problem? Do you know what complete back mean? Do you know complete blacks means crushed blacks which is a problem with OLED screen if the source is not right. I have more problem watching dark movies with AMOLED than IPS/VA because they makes dark part too dark completely hiding detail.


Black is black. With oled black = pixel off. Which is the blackest black. Not the grey black shown on other screens


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Black is black. With oled black = pixel off. Which is the blackest black. Not the grey black shown on other screens


Yes but in a movie you do not have Black = Turned off pixels. If you turn those pixels off you have crushed blacks and look terrible.

Just google crushed blacks and you will see what I mean.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yes but in a movie you do not have Black = Turned off pixels. If you turn those pixels off you have crushed blacks and look terrible.
> 
> Just google crushed blacks and you will see what I mean.


Amoled can go any amount of black. That's why it has infinity contrast level.

You seem to be arguing for arguing sake.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Amoled can go any amount of black. That's why it has infinity contrast level.
> 
> You seem to be arguing for arguing sake.


It can but it does not. The problem is the media and how AMOLED handles them. For reference IPS does not have these problems from my experience.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It can but it does not. The problem is the media and how AMOLED handles them. For reference IPS does not have these problems from my experience.


I have an LG with IPS and Samsung with Amoled. Amoled > IPS all day.

Unless I'm looking at white.

But you see what you see. Can't argue


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> I have an LG with IPS and Samsung with Amoled. Amoled > IPS all day.
> 
> Unless I'm looking at white.
> 
> But you see what you see. Can't argue


It is but unlike TV OLED the samsung AMOLED is not as good. Not going to argue which is better. I take AMOLED over IPS any day. I am just saying AMOLED has some problems with content and it's Pentile. Try a RGB AMOLED and you will be blown away.


----------



## Kokin

Just found out about this feature and that really impresses me. Been wanting something like this for playing music through Bluetooth (earphones or my car) and using the phone for browsing or social media without interrupting the music.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I've really wanted to get into Gear VR, and this is my chance.
> 
> I just paid off my iPhone 7 128GB, and I'm about to preorder the S8. If I like the S8, I will be selling the iPhone 7. If I don't, I will take back the S8, and I will have no phone payment.


Just letting you know, you can only claim the free Gear VR once you have activated the phone from your pre-order. After that it takes 6-8 weeks to get the freebies, so you would be past the return period.

I pre-ordered the S8+ from Best Buy last Monday and am planning on getting the $99 package with the free Gear VR. The extra $99 gives AKG Y50BT ($120+) which is a Bluetooth headphone that last a good 20 hours, as well as a Samsung 256GB EVO+ MicroSD card ($150-200 value). Been looking for a long-lasting BT headphones for work and the 256GB EVO+ has a 95 read/90 write speed which is much faster than the 128GB EVO+ I'm currently using (80 read/20 write).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You clearly have no idea how screens work. What is your problem? Do you know what complete back mean? Do you know complete blacks means crushed blacks which is a problem with OLED screen if the source is not right. I have more problem watching dark movies with AMOLED than IPS/VA because they makes dark part too dark completely hiding detail.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It is but unlike TV OLED the samsung AMOLED is not as good. Not going to argue which is better. I take AMOLED over IPS any day. I am just saying AMOLED has some problems with content and it's Pentile. Try a RGB AMOLED and you will be blown away.


Wow, talk about old... crushed blacks haven't been an issue since the S2 (my first smartphone), which used a RGB AMOLED screen. While RGB AMOLED is slightly better, it hasn't been used for a while since it degrades much quicker than PenTile AMOLED. After 3 years, my S2's screen had degraded colors and everything looked very reddish. My S5, which turns 3 years old next month, still has accurate colors and uses the diamond PenTile pattern. PenTile AMOLED has become less of an issue now that we're in the 1080p or 1440p+ resolutions and the diamond pattern from Samsung actually uses up less battery and greatly reduces sub-pixel degradation. My only problem with the S5 display is that the lower 2/5th portion of the screen starts flickering at the lowest brightness setting, but going to 5% brightness or higher fixes that.

Comparing my Galaxy S5 to my LG 34UC88-B with a black to gray gradient image, the LG actually can't even go full black and looks like it's stuck at a very dark gray/light black 3/4 of the way towards black. This was true even with my Qnix QX2710, which used a higher-end Samsung PLS panel. I prefer OLED over IPS/PLS any day, but everyone see colors differently so maybe you're just more sensitive to these minute differences.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Just found out about this feature and that really impresses me. Been wanting something like this for playing music through Bluetooth (earphones or my car) and using the phone for browsing or social media without interrupting the music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just letting you know, you can only claim the free Gear VR once you have activated the phone from your pre-order. After that it takes 6-8 weeks to get the freebies, so you would be past the return period.
> 
> I pre-ordered the S8+ from Best Buy last Monday and am planning on getting the $99 package with the free Gear VR. The extra $99 gives AKG Y50BT ($120+) which is a Bluetooth headphone that last a good 20 hours, as well as a Samsung 256GB EVO+ MicroSD card ($150-200 value). Been looking for a long-lasting BT headphones for work and the 256GB EVO+ has a 95 read/90 write speed which is much faster than the 128GB EVO+ I'm currently using (80 read/20 write).
> 
> Wow, talk about old... crushed blacks haven't been an issue since the S2 (my first smartphone), which used a RGB AMOLED screen. While RGB AMOLED is slightly better, it hasn't been used for a while since it degrades much quicker than PenTile AMOLED. After 3 years, my S2's screen had degraded colors and everything looked very reddish. My S5, which turns 3 years old next month, still has accurate colors and uses the diamond PenTile pattern. PenTile AMOLED has become less of an issue now that we're in the 1080p or 1440p+ resolutions and the diamond pattern from Samsung actually uses up less battery and greatly reduces sub-pixel degradation. My only problem with the S5 display is that the lower 2/5th portion of the screen starts flickering at the lowest brightness setting, but going to 5% brightness or higher fixes that.
> 
> Comparing my Galaxy S5 to my LG 34UC88-B with a black to gray gradient image, the LG actually can't even go full black and looks like it's stuck at a very dark gray/light black 3/4 of the way towards black. This was true even with my Qnix QX2710, which used a higher-end Samsung PLS panel. I prefer OLED over IPS/PLS any day, but everyone see colors differently so maybe you're just more sensitive to these minute differences.


I had an S6 and had the problem. LG PC monitor does not come close to IPS used on LG phones.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It can but it does not. The problem is the media and how AMOLED handles them. For reference IPS does not have these problems from my experience.


Give it a rest dude, anybody who has actually watched media on a proper OLED display will tell you that the technology is far, far, faaaaaaaaaar superior than any other display types out there. LG's OLED TV's for instance are so visually striking to me in the stores that they make all other TV's. even very good TV's, look drab and grey by comparison. Not sure what you are even arguing about at this point considering independent reviews have already confirmed that the S8 has the best display of any smart phone. This is typical of Samsung AMOLED displays going back several generations now.

If you want to knock the S8 for its high price, depreciation, lack of certain features, or you just don't like it for whatever reason then that's your opinion and you're entitled to it, but trying to knock it because of its AMOLED display is just factually wrong.

Edit - Just saw your follow up post so I'll just leave it at "agree to disagree" and move on.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Just letting you know, you can only claim the free Gear VR once you have activated the phone from your pre-order. After that it takes 6-8 weeks to get the freebies, so you would be past the return period.


You're technically right but when I got my free 256GB microSD card from Samsung with my Note 7 purchase it took less than two weeks to actually get it. Much sooner than I expected anyway.


----------



## soth7676

well had to get s7 edge cause my note4 finally was freezing and restarting WAYYYYYY too much.....would have prefferred the s8 but coudlnt do without a phone....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Give it a rest dude, anybody who has actually watched media on a proper OLED display will tell you that the technology is far, far, faaaaaaaaaar superior than any other display types out there. LG's OLED TV's for instance are so visually striking to me in the stores that they make all other TV's. even very good TV's, look drab and grey by comparison. Not sure what you are even arguing about at this point considering independent reviews have already confirmed that the S8 has the best display of any smart phone. This is typical of Samsung AMOLED displays going back several generations now.
> 
> If you want to knock the S8 for its high price, depreciation, lack of certain features, or you just don't like it for whatever reason then that's your opinion and you're entitled to it, but trying to knock it because of its AMOLED display is just factually wrong.
> 
> Edit - Just saw your follow up post so I'll just leave it at "agree to disagree" and move on.


How is OLED "technology" far superior yet Samsung does not use it for their TVs and LG does not use it for their phone. There must be reason. Like I said when I had the S6 certain media I would get crushed blacks and artifacts. The same source had no problem on a OPO (IPS) screen. It was not many cases but it was a problem I noticed. Also for being 1440p it does not look 1440p to me. I am not going to argue this because people are fine with iPhone 7 and 1080p phones but a full RGB 1440p looks far sharper than the Samsung's implementation. The software also plays a role too. It almost seem like the resolution of icons is not really there. There are a lot of things done to a cellphone screen that OLED TV do not have to deal with. Did they not alabale iPhone 7 Plus screen as one of the best and even better than Note 7 and that one is IPS? must have been some mistake because Samsung makes the best screens dot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soth7676*
> 
> well had to get s7 edge cause my note4 finally was freezing and restarting WAYYYYYY too much.....would have prefferred the s8 but coudlnt do without a phone....


Using a 5'5 phone now S8 seemed way too small.


----------



## Kokin

Alright I too will agree to disagree with Zealot. No point in further arguing when what we all see are subjective. If we wanted to talk objective, then the DisplayMate review is all we have to look at.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You're technically right but when I got my free 256GB microSD card from Samsung with my Note 7 purchase it took less than two weeks to actually get it. Much sooner than I expected anyway.


That's good news, wanted to play with the freebies as soon as possible. Glad Best Buy let me put a $650 down payment for the S8+ and will be paying the remaining $100 once I get home.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How is OLED "technology" far superior yet Samsung does not use it for their TVs and LG does not use it for their phone. There must be reason.


Simple: Cost.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Alright I too will agree to disagree with Zealot. No point in further arguing when what we all see are subjective. If we wanted to talk objective, then the DisplayMate review is all we have to look at.
> That's good news, wanted to play with the freebies as soon as possible. Glad Best Buy let me put a $650 down payment for the S8+ and will be paying the remaining $100 once I get home.


Our bestbuy does not allow outright purchase


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Our bestbuy does not allow outright purchase


Mine is an installment plan. I think down payments depend on the manager's instruction for each store, the manager in my store put a cap at $650. Their system actually allowed a max down payment of $820, although that would have been past the $750 sales price of the S8+.

24-month lease agreement for AT&T S8+ is $850 - $650 down payment - $100 Best Buy coupon for pre-ordering = $100/24 months or $4.17/month. Since the lease is with AT&T, I get to pay off the remaining $100 once the phone is activated. One thing to note is that you also pay Best Buy the sales tax and activation fee when you come pick up the phone.

It's the "loophole" to buy it outright for $100 off as long as your Best Buy store lets you put a high down payment.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The Verizon BB pre-order special is really good for the S8/Plus. You just pay the tax up front and then its around $29/mo (S8 Plus) for 24 months and you then go to Samsung for the new GearVR plus apps. I think you can still choose the 256GB microSD card as well but I already got one with the Note 7. Anyway, works out to about $715 for the phone which is $100 off retail and is easily the best pre-order special for this phone.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Anyone else "settling" for the S8?


----------



## Mad Pistol

I think I'm going to hold off for a bit and wait for initial reviews/comparison tests to come out between the iPhone 7 and Galaxy S8. I realized yesterday that I am happier with my iPhone 7 than I ever have been with any smartphone I have owned before. Considering that the last 2 phones I have owned have been high-end Samsung phones, I have to wait this one out.

On the positive side, my iPhone 7 128GB is now paid off... on the negative side, my bank account looks pathetic right now.


----------



## Yvese

Can't wait to see what the Note 8 will bring. Still on a note 5 and upgrade every 2 years still. Really hoping they're reserving a 4k screen for it. How else would they differentiate the Note and S series now that they're essentially the same size now?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Can't wait to see what the Note 8 will bring. Still on a note 5 and upgrade every 2 years still. Really hoping they're reserving a 4k screen for it. How else would they differentiate the Note and S series now that they're essentially the same size now?


Yeah they need to bring a 4K screen to push VR more. Also 4000 mah battery.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Anyone else "settling" for the S8?


I'm sure there will be people who prefer the smaller footprint while retaining a decently large screen size. It's great that Samsung kept almost all specs the same between the 2 phones, so people actually get to choose without feeling like they aren't getting their money's worth.

The S8 is actually more comfortable for 1-handed operation to me than the S8+, but I want the bigger battery and screen size. Not to mention if I'm paying $700 for the S8 or $750 for the S8+, it's a clear choice which would present more value.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Can't wait to see what the Note 8 will bring. Still on a note 5 and upgrade every 2 years still. Really hoping they're reserving a 4k screen for it. How else would they differentiate the Note and S series now that they're essentially the same size now?


I can't see a 4K screen happening this year. That's going to be very taxing on battery life, even if they jumped to higher capacities. The S8/S8+ by default is set to 1080 res, instead of 1440 res, just because it's going to save that much more battery life for most consumers. There are not much content out for 4K TVs, so until that starts to become more common, it will probably be another 2-3 years until we start seeing 4K.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I think I'm going to hold off for a bit and wait for initial reviews/comparison tests to come out between the iPhone 7 and Galaxy S8. I realized yesterday that I am happier with my iPhone 7 than I ever have been with any smartphone I have owned before. Considering that the last 2 phones I have owned have been high-end Samsung phones, I have to wait this one out.
> 
> On the positive side, my iPhone 7 128GB is now paid off... on the negative side, my bank account looks pathetic right now.


Yeah it doesn't make sense to upgrade when the iPhone 7 has only been out for 6 months lol

I try to be smart with my money and only upgrade things every 2-4 years. Keeps my bank account fat and healthy, although trying to save up $150K+ for only a 20% down payment on an average 3-4 bedroom house is gonna take forever. Makes me sad when average homes here are like $700K-1Mil, yet I could be living in a mansion elsewhere in the US for only $300-400K.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Unless you really just want that amazing screen on the S8 I don't see a need to upgrade from the iP7 or even my GS7E to be honest. Unfortunately for me I really want that dang screen!! Ugh!


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah they need to bring a 4K screen to push VR more. Also 4000 mah battery.


I thought Samsung would have done this after LG released the first phone with a 2K screen. But


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Unless you really just want that amazing screen on the S8 I don't see a need to upgrade from the iP7 or even my GS7E to be honest. Unfortunately for me I really want that dang screen!! Ugh!


I'm going from a iPhone 7 Plus to an S8 just because I'm bored. Next phone will be the Note 8 or iPhone 8.


----------



## tyomich123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I think I'm going to hold off for a bit and wait for initial reviews/comparison tests to come out between the iPhone 7 and Galaxy S8. I realized yesterday that I am happier with my iPhone 7 than I ever have been with any smartphone I have owned before. Considering that the last 2 phones I have owned have been high-end Samsung phones, I have to wait this one out.
> 
> On the positive side, my iPhone 7 128GB is now paid off... on the negative side, my bank account looks pathetic right now.


I would still wait for the iphone 8. They say, too, should be an interesting device. I'm not going to rush to buy yet. The phone market is such that in half a year a new masterpiece comes out, and money is not printed so quickly


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyomich123*
> 
> I would still wait for the iphone 8. They say, too, should be an interesting device. I'm not going to rush to buy yet. The phone market is such that in half a year a new masterpiece comes out, and money is not printed so quickly


Nah, wait for S9 and then Iphone 9, or wait for S10 and Iphone 10, I hear they will be even better, maybe...


----------



## MadRabbit

Ah. Samsung. The best of the best.

Never buying one again. Bought an S7E, accidentally dropped it and a crack came on my screen. Now, when I bought it there was an App in it that "should" have covered it but guess what, never could activate my phone trough it, no matter me contacting them about it, my carrier about it etc. My carrier just led me to them and I actually finally got a response from them, 31 days after the buy, which of course was out of the "date window" to activate the app. And basically the response from Samsung was "Sorry, you are too late to activate the app" - Duh, I wrote the god damn letter to you a few days after the god damn purchase.

Keep your crappy promises next time. Now just deciding either to go with the new LG or Huawei Mate 9


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Ah. Samsung. The best of the best.
> 
> Never buying one again. Bought an S7E, accidentally dropped it and a crack came on my screen. Now, when I bought it there was an App in it that "should" have covered it but guess what, never could activate my phone trough it, no matter me contacting them about it, my carrier about it etc. My carrier just led me to them and I actually finally got a response from them, 31 days after the buy, which of course was out of the "date window" to activate the app. And basically the response from Samsung was "Sorry, you are too late to activate the app" - Duh, I wrote the god damn letter to you a few days after the god damn purchase.
> 
> Keep your crappy promises next time. Now just deciding either to go with the new LG or Huawei Mate 9


What app protects you from having to pay for a screen replacement?


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> What app protects you from having to pay for a screen replacement?


Screen care. Something like that it was.

Oh, found it. Galaxy Care.


----------



## CoD511

Pre-ordered the Galaxy S8+ and finally turned in my Galaxy Note 7..







A real pity about the battery, it went through many drops without missing a beat. I was pretty careless with it after the recall.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

People that expect big things from iPhone will be disappointed. The reason iP8 cant be great leap is because iP8S and iP9. Apple is always about the next phone. I know Galaxy S6E was not the best phone but in terms of Samsung leaps it was the biggest ones.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> People that expect big things from iPhone will be disappointed. The reason iP8 cant be great leap is because iP8S and iP9. Apple is always about the next phone. I know Galaxy S6E was not the best phone but in terms of Samsung leaps it was the biggest ones.


iPhone 8 should be pretty sweet since it's the 10th anniversary. Or at least I'm hoping it'll be awesome.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> iPhone 8 should be pretty sweet since it's the 10th anniversary. Or at least I'm hoping it'll be awesome.


It will also have OLED screen for the first time.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> It will also have OLED screen for the first time.


So I've read. It also needs thinner bezels like the Samsung S8 and maybe a slightly new OS redesign. More customization is always welcome.


----------



## Kokin

It might also be the first time Apple releases different versions at the same time. Since the 7S hasn't been released yet, there are rumors that Apple might release both iPhone 7S and a new higher-end "Edition" or "Anniversary" version.

My guess is that the 7S will be the same as the the 7, but will have a flat OLED screen. Then the higher-end phone will follow Samsung and do the Apple version of the Infinity Display, which will be a curved screen with reduced bezels.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> So I've read. It also needs thinner bezels like the Samsung S8 and maybe a slightly new OS redesign. More customization is always welcome.


Here is the thing. No matter what Apple does it is already on Android so its nothing special. OLED, Curved, Screen to Body Ratio etc etc all done.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Depending on what is released I may get the S8, just to replace my S6 work phone. Not really an issue, but it does not matter at the moment. I have both, and like both (Apple & Samsung). I use both for multiple reasons, yet enjoy the iPhone for reasons I cannot explain. Hopefully we will some great improvements over the next couple of phone generations. Most were getting minimal updates, at least for me anyways.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Here is the thing. No matter what Apple does it is already on Android so its nothing special. OLED, Curved, Screen to Body Ratio etc etc all done.


All the iPhone is missing is OLED and smaller bezels. Already has a great OS, good battery life, sweet speakers and nice camera. All that in 1 package is special to me.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> All the iPhone is missing is OLED and smaller bezels. Already has a great OS, good battery life, sweet speakers and nice camera. All that in 1 package is special to me.


iPhone 7 Plus is a brick for 5.5" phone.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> iPhone 7 Plus is a brick for 5.5" phone.


Exactly. It's what I dislike about it. I can honestly kill someone with it without issue.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Welp, just saw some leaked vids of the Note 8 and dayuuuum, that thing is epic! Even bigger screen than the S8 Plus (with the same all-screen design as the S8), stereo speakers, fingerprint reader in the display, S-Pen (of course), and possibly an even higher resolution display. I think I will just hang on to my S7E until that drops. Should only be a few more months...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Welp, just saw some leaked vids of the Note 8 and dayuuuum, that thing is epic! Even bigger screen than the S8 Plus (with the same all-screen design as the S8), stereo speakers, fingerprint reader in the display, S-Pen (of course), and possibly an even higher resolution display. I think I will just hang on to my S7E until that drops. Should only be a few more months...


Link to video?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Link to video?






EDIT - Sorry, its obviously just another rumor vid but I fully expect the Note 8 to have most if not all of those features. Should be equivalent preorder specials for it as the S8 so worst case I can preorder the Note 8 in just a few months. Biggest thing to me is the onscreen fingerprint reader which I am almost certain the Note 8 will have.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - Sorry, its obviously just another rumor vid but I fully expect the Note 8 to have most if not all of those features. Should be equivalent preorder specials for it as the S8 so worst case I can preorder the Note 8 in just a few months. Biggest thing to me is the onscreen fingerprint reader which I am almost certain the Note 8 will have.


Looks legit for the most part. Not entirely sure about the 4K res. It better have stereo speakers. No idea how their phones have the best display with crap speakers.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Welp, just saw some leaked vids of the Note 8 and dayuuuum, that thing is epic! Even bigger screen than the S8 Plus (with the same all-screen design as the S8), stereo speakers, fingerprint reader in the display, S-Pen (of course), and possibly an even higher resolution display. I think I will just hang on to my S7E until that drops. Should only be a few more months...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Link to video?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - Sorry, its obviously just another rumor vid but I fully expect the Note 8 to have most if not all of those features. Should be equivalent preorder specials for it as the S8 so worst case I can preorder the Note 8 in just a few months. Biggest thing to me is the onscreen fingerprint reader which I am almost certain the Note 8 will have.


Honestly, if stereo speakers and the headphone jack is confirmed while retaining mSD slot...I will have no issue dropping my iPhone when that comes out. I still miss the hell out of my Note 7.

EDIT: Oh, and bring back Coral Blue.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - Sorry, its obviously just another rumor vid but I fully expect the Note 8 to have most if not all of those features. Should be equivalent preorder specials for it as the S8 so worst case I can preorder the Note 8 in just a few months. Biggest thing to me is the onscreen fingerprint reader which I am almost certain the Note 8 will have.


Thanks, No I do not came about S8 anymore. Note 8 seems like what S8 should have had to begin with. Even if we get half of those things Note 8 is worth the wait.


----------



## DADDYDC650

My S8 should arrive on the 20th. Free overnight shipping FTW!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> My S8 should arrive on the 20th. Free overnight shipping FTW!


Nice! Is this from Samsung directly? Gotta wait until the 21st for mine.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Nice! Is this from Samsung directly? Gotta wait until the 21st for mine.


T-Mobile. I have Jump on Demand. Allows me to jump to any phone 3x a year. Just need to pay $30 a month. Next up, Note 8 or IPhone 8.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> T-Mobile. I have Jump on Demand. Allows me to jump to any phone 3x a year. Just need to pay $30 a month. Next up, Note 8 or IPhone 8.


I see, that's not a bad deal if you're the type to jump ship each time a new phone comes out. That's basically the depreciation a phone will go through each year.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I see, that's not a bad deal if you're the type to jump ship each time a new phone comes out. That's basically the depreciation a phone will go through each year.


I tend to jump at least twice a year so it makes sense. Phones are getting to the point of near perfection so I might eventually stick with one for 2+ years.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I tend to jump at least twice a year so it makes sense. Phones are getting to the point of near perfection so I might eventually stick with one for 2+ years.


Yeah the improvements are getting smaller and smaller each generation. I tend to upgrade my phone every 3 years, but I'm not sure what the future will bring to the market, so it could be sooner or later. My guess is that we will get foldable OLED phones eventually, but will be at least another 3-5 years from now.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Yeah the improvements are getting smaller and smaller each generation. I tend to upgrade my phone every 3 years, but I'm not sure what the future will bring to the market, so it could be sooner or later. My guess is that we will get foldable OLED phones eventually, but will be at least another 3-5 years from now.


Samsung phones have slowed down and they usually have the latest tech. S8 is practically the same as the S7 other than the body to screen ratio. Sucks that it doesn't have stereo speakers.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Might get my S8 before the 20th according to XDA.com T-Mobile S8 thread. Can't wait! Already got my sexy case. I hate waiting.


----------



## GTRagnarok

Galaxy S8 running Dolphin


----------



## Mad Pistol

Well, they got me. Just preordered a black S8+ from Best Buy.

As much as I like my iPhone 7, I simply do not want to get heavily invested in Apples ecosystem.


----------



## HyperC

T mobile sent me a text today saying shipping on 18th


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Well, they got me. Just preordered a black S8+ from Best Buy.
> 
> As much as I like my iPhone 7, I simply do not want to get heavily invested in Apples ecosystem.


Welcome to the club! Did you get a shipping notification yet?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> T mobile sent me a text today saying shipping on 18th


Same here. Hoping to get it sooner though.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Well, they got me. Just preordered a black S8+ from Best Buy.
> 
> As much as I like my iPhone 7, I simply do not want to get heavily invested in Apples ecosystem.


Did you get tricked by those Saturated Colors







.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Did you get tricked by those Saturated Colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's a pretty phone. I can definitely confirm that.

Also, the screen is jaw dropping.


----------



## Kokin

That it is. There are some Ringke phone cases for both the S8 and S8+ for about $4 a pop with free shipping, just make sure it's not fulfilled by Amazon.

https://slickdeals.net/f/10049504-ringke-cases-for-galaxy-s8-s8-iphone-7-7-lg-g6-nexus-6p-5x-from-3-90-free-shipping


----------



## budgetgamer120

Just used both the s8 and s8+. The pics make them look better than they actually are. And the purple tint running on the curved edges...

Definitely won't be getting any. Will wait to see what Note 8 is like


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> That it is. There are some Ringke phone cases for both the S8 and S8+ for about $4 a pop with free shipping, just make sure it's not fulfilled by Amazon.
> 
> https://slickdeals.net/f/10049504-ringke-cases-for-galaxy-s8-s8-iphone-7-7-lg-g6-nexus-6p-5x-from-3-90-free-shipping


Bought the case linked below a few days ago for $3.80. Looks nice but the retail price is a joke. Not worth more than what I paid.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XW8Y39K?tag=slickdeals09-20&ascsubtag=09c8cdfe20ad11e7b7c9821890c56faa0INT&sdsrc=staff


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Bought the case linked below a few days ago for $3.80. Looks nice but the retail price is a joke. Not worth more than what I paid.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XW8Y39K?tag=slickdeals09-20&ascsubtag=09c8cdfe20ad11e7b7c9821890c56faa0INT&sdsrc=staff


Yeah, I mean I never see these type of cases for more than $5-10 unless I'm in a retail store. For the price, I'm probably going to buy 2-3 and swap them every now and then.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRagnarok*
> 
> Galaxy S8 running Dolphin


Ugh, I hate touch screen controls, they're worthless for actually enjoying a snes game, let alone a gamecube. Only way I'd those emulators is if there was some sort of hardware attachment for controls (not a bluetooth controller). The whole point of playing games on the phone is to be inconspicuous (for me).

Anyways, nice and smooth animation, would like some of that hardware in my GS4. Too bad I'm not buying a new phone for another year or two.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> T mobile sent me a text today saying shipping on 18th


You guys are making me want to switch from Verizon over to T-Mobile! Is it really true that you can upgrade phones 3 times a year while paying $30/month? Sounds perfect for me since I always have a phone payment anyway.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You guys are making me want to switch from Verizon over to T-Mobile! Is it really true that you can upgrade phones 3 times a year while paying $30/month? Sounds perfect for me since I always have a phone payment anyway.


If you sign up for Jump! On Demand then yes, 3x a year. Need to keep in mind that you'll need to pay a certain amount up front if the device costs over $750. For example, the S8 is free up front with no tax ($33 a month) but the S8+ is $130 up front ($30 a month).


----------



## HyperC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> If you sign up for Jump! On Demand then yes, 3x a year. Need to keep in mind that you'll need to pay a certain amount up front if the device costs over $750. For example, the S8 is free up front with no tax ($33 a month) but the S8+ is $130 up front ($30 a month).


Only device I ever need a down payment for is my S8+ something about the preorder.. Anyone else getting the AKG headset and micro sd for $99 I think that's a steal


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> Only device I ever need a down payment for is my S8+ something about the preorder.. Anyone else getting the AKG headset and micro sd for $99 I think that's a steal


If you're on JOD then you had to pay $130 up front because the S8+ costs over $750.

I'm probably paying the $99 for the BT AKG headphones and 256GB EVO+ SD.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Did you get tricked by those Saturated Colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You mean near perfect color accuracy? http://www.displaymate.com/Galaxy_S8_ShootOut_01.htm


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> You mean near perfect color accuracy? http://www.displaymate.com/Galaxy_S8_ShootOut_01.htm


Samsung always has the best displays. They need to update their speakers to match.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Samsung always has the best displays. They need to update their speakers to match.


As much as I like them to do it most people never use them. 99% of the time I use headphone with my phone because I do not want other people to know what I am listening to. Speaker only matter to something like iPad at home.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> As much as I like them to do it most people never use them. 99% of the time I use headphone with my phone because I do not want other people to know what I am listening to. Speaker only matter to something like iPad at home.


Heh. Everyone I know uses the speaker. Only time I've seen someone use headphones is when my lady works out.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Heh. Everyone I know uses the speaker. Only time I've seen someone use headphones is when my lady works out.


Really? Where? If you using it for media consumption at home that is a different thing. I have my Tablet for that.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Really? Where? If you using it for media consumption at home that is a different thing. I have my Tablet for that.


Must be a California thing I guess. My family and friends use their phones if it's not work related.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Really? Where? If you using it for media consumption at home that is a different thing. I have my Tablet for that.


I use my phone speaker in the car all the time to stream Sirius when I can't be bothered to dig out my ear buds. Sports radio mind you, not music because I'm not mad!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I use my phone speaker in the car all the time to stream Sirius when I can't be bothered to dig out my ear buds. Sports radio mind you, not music because I'm not mad!


You are fine with Samsung right?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I preferred the speakers on my One M8 but for everything else my S7E is way better. Just need better speakers on the Note 8.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You guys are making me want to switch from Verizon over to T-Mobile! Is it really true that you can upgrade phones 3 times a year while paying $30/month? Sounds perfect for me since I always have a phone payment anyway.


No its $30 a month just for the phone payment and $12 for the Jump with device protection so its actually $42 a month extra on top of your plan.

I have 3 lines and pay $140 a month ($155 -$5 per line on AutoPay) so with the upgrade it would cost me an extra $42 on my total bill so my final bill per month would be $182 on AutoPay. Also to upgrade your device you need to have 50% of it paid off and trade in of the current device is required, the 3x thing is very misleading.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Whoever is planning on buying a S8 DO NOT BUY the Unlocked version. It is now April 14th and the S7 Unlocked still does not have Nougat.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*
> 
> Whoever is planning on buying a S8 DO NOT BUY the Unlocked version. It is now April 14th and the S7 Unlocked still does not have Nougat.


Cant you instal ROM by yourself?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> Only device I ever need a down payment for is my S8+ something about the preorder.. Anyone else getting the AKG headset and micro sd for $99 I think that's a steal


I plan to and would use both. It's almost a no-brainer considering both items sell for $120-150 each.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Cant you instal ROM by yourself?


I certainly can, but it doesn't remove the fact that Samsung can't even update their unlocked phones in a reasonable time frame. The official word from Samsung at the moment is that they "hope" to release it in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*
> 
> I certainly can, but it doesn't remove the fact that Samsung can't even update their unlocked phones in a reasonable time frame. The official word from Samsung at the moment is that they "hope" to release it in 4-6 weeks.


When I had S6 I really did not care much about Android updates as there are not the same as Google stock stuff. Does Nougat in S7 look same as S8? Do you get the new Samsung Apps?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> No its $30 a month just for the phone payment and $12 for the Jump with device protection so its actually $42 a month extra on top of your plan.
> 
> I have 3 lines and pay $140 a month ($155 -$5 per line on AutoPay) so with the upgrade it would cost me an extra $42 on my total bill so my final bill per month would be $182 on AutoPay. Also to upgrade your device you need to have 50% of it paid off and trade in of the current device is required, the 3x thing is very misleading.


You aren't on Jump! On Demand if you have to pay half of the device before ugprading. You are on Jump! #2 which I consider the worst option. #1 which is now grandfathered in and JOD! are the best in my opinion. JOD! is $130 up front for the S8+ (taxes may apply) as well as $30/month + $10/month for full warranty coverage.

BTW, you can find a 20 percent off new accounts that are coming from a different carrier off the internet. If not, ask me.


----------



## soth7676

I am on the original jump...wish i had JOD but better than the current version....wanted a S8 to get the free VR and 99 dollar deal for the headset and SD card...but might get a better deal when the note8 comes out if they want to win back the note business after the note 7 fiasco


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soth7676*
> 
> I am on the original jump...wish i had JOD but better than the current version....wanted a S8 to get the free VR and 99 dollar deal for the headset and SD card...but might get a better deal when the note8 comes out if they want to win back the note business after the note 7 fiasco


Any idea what T-Mobile wants from you for an S8 or S8+? I used to have the original Jump! but went JOD! since I upgrade all the time.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> You aren't on Jump! On Demand if you have to pay half of the device before ugprading. You are on Jump! #2 which I consider the worst option. #1 which is now grandfathered in and JOD! are the best in my opinion. JOD! is $130 up front for the S8+ (taxes may apply) as well as $30/month + $10/month for full warranty coverage.
> 
> BTW, you can find a 20 percent off new accounts that are coming from a different carrier off the internet. If not, ask me.


Hmm, looks like JOD only available at retail locations and by going though their CS. The difference between both of them seems to be you are entering into a lease agreement with JOD and you own the device with the new jump plan. I just switched back to T mobile after 2 years on Fi, even having the option of something new is kinda shocking at this point.


----------



## soth7676

with the original jump...i can upgrade once every 6 months only have to pay tax on the phone...and if new phone has a high or lower payment than the old one...just pay that.....unless of course the phone i trade in as issues(water damage, cracked screen etc)....but since i couldnt wait for the S8 cause my old phone went kaputz...they told me i had to wait 6 months...even though last phone was fully paid off and I am not turning anything in....even if i pay off the S7edge i will still have to wait 6 months


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Hmm, looks like JOD only available at retail locations and by going though their CS. The difference between both of them seems to be you are entering into a lease agreement with JOD and you own the device with the new jump plan. I just switched back to T mobile after 2 years on Fi, even having the option of something new is kinda shocking at this point.


You always have the option to pay off your device and keep it on JOD!. I believe they expect you to Jump! or pay off your device after 18 months. Also, if you're tired of paying monthly, you can always use JOD! to "upgrade" to a cheap phone and pay it off quickly.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> You always have the option to pay off your device and keep it on JOD!. I believe they expect you to Jump! or pay off your device after 18 months. Also, if you're tired of paying monthly, you can always use JOD! to "upgrade" to a cheap phone and pay it off quickly.


Thats nice that they have it as an option then, though I dont think I would ever use it. I'm ok with upgrading every 2 years or so now.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> When I had S6 I really did not care much about Android updates as there are not the same as Google stock stuff. Does Nougat in S7 look same as S8? Do you get the new Samsung Apps?


I recently got Nougat on my S7E (Verizon) and it has really transformed this phone. Battery life has been much improved and the minimalist design of the notifications drop down, settings and other menus is so much better than the ugly solid colors of Marshmallow on this device. The Note 7 had a much better look to it than the S7E but I can't remember what version it was running.


----------



## HyperC

I got my tracking ###########


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> I got my tracking ###########


Got mine two days ago. Still no movement.


----------



## Kokin

Hoping to see a pick up email within the next few days. The anticipation is killing me and I ended up buying 5 phone cases lol


----------



## Mad Pistol

Going to be picking up mine on Friday.


----------



## HyperC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Got mine two days ago. Still no movement.


yeah my label was created on the 15th, hoping UPS picking the shipment up sometime tonight or early A.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Hoping to see a pick up email within the next few days. The anticipation is killing me and I ended up buying 5 phone cases lol


I have been only buying the UAG ICE case hasn't failed me yet


----------



## Ironcobra

Will someone please educate me? I have never seen an edge anything by samsung not cracked or broken. I constantly look for people without broken edge screens its very few that have good screens. I had a s6 edge and dropped it 3 times from sitting on my butt and all three smashed the screens while inside an otterbox. Have they gotten better all of a sudden, I'm just trying to understand why anyone would invest this much money in one of these edge screens.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironcobra*
> 
> Will someone please educate me? I have never seen an edge anything by samsung not cracked or broken. I constantly look for people without broken edge screens its very few that have good screens. I had a s6 edge and dropped it 3 times from sitting on my butt and all three smashed the screens while inside an otterbox. Have they gotten better all of a sudden, I'm just trying to understand why anyone would invest this much money in one of these edge screens.


It is not about durability.

It is about looks and aesthetics.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironcobra*
> 
> Will someone please educate me? I have never seen an edge anything by samsung not cracked or broken. I constantly look for people without broken edge screens its very few that have good screens. I had a s6 edge and dropped it 3 times from sitting on my butt and all three smashed the screens while inside an otterbox. Have they gotten better all of a sudden, I'm just trying to understand why anyone would invest this much money in one of these edge screens.


I've never cracked a phone, ever. That includes phones with edge displays. Probably owned about 40 smartphones in my life.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I've never cracked a phone, ever. That includes phones with edge displays. Probably owned about 40 smartphones in my life.


Never cracked a phone either. All my phones look like day one even after 2 years.


----------



## Kokin

Not a fan of bulky cases, so I wanted to try several designs of slim single-piece and hybrid two-piece designs, including different materials used. Paid $17 for all 5, so I can either give away a few or just swap between them depending on the occasion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironcobra*
> 
> Will someone please educate me? I have never seen an edge anything by samsung not cracked or broken. I constantly look for people without broken edge screens its very few that have good screens. I had a s6 edge and dropped it 3 times from sitting on my butt and all three smashed the screens while inside an otterbox. Have they gotten better all of a sudden, I'm just trying to understand why anyone would invest this much money in one of these edge screens.


I only know a few people with the Edge phones, but they are all still pristine today, no cracks or broken screens. The only phone I see broken most of the time are iPhones, but since there are such a huge number of users, it's not fair to say it's more likely to break. That said, I've never cracked any screen either and I usually keep my phones for 3+ years.


----------



## SkyNetSTI

If I was not hyper emotional my S6 Edge screen could be like new! Spigen case with and silicon screen protector is amazing! Phone survived after bunch of drops and straight rights hits. But could not stand my atomic elbow right in the corner of the screen! Tnx to my GF and genetics


----------



## Pandora51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> It is not about durability.
> 
> It is about looks and aesthetics.


This is sadly 100% true and can also be said about repairalibity. Even samsung is an perfect example. The S5 is a very reliable and durable phone but the design is not very well accepted. The S6 and S7 changed that and Samsung is doing great so far. They just learned design is everything.


----------



## epic1337

i just want a slightly thicker phone is all.

all these thinness crap only makes it more slippery to hold... and have worse battery capacities.


----------



## pez

Got this from a newsletter email via iFixIt today:
Quote:


> Samsung's first flagship since the flaming disaster of the Note7 sports an essentially unchanged design. Aside from adding an iPhone-killer buttonless and bezel-free display, not much has changed for the Galaxy flagship family. And that includes the infamous battery. After losing billions on the Note7 recall, we thought that Samsung might opt for a dramatically different design. They didn't:
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy S8+ battery voltage, capacity, and design tolerances are virtually identical to the Note7. Our unit's battery even came from the same manufacturer as some Note7 batteries.
> Samsung is clearly confident that their battery issue was a manufacturing quality assurance one, and the S8 series' glued-in battery is proof that they have faith in their 8-point plan. The design surrounding the battery-its installed position, spacing, and reinforcement-is very, very similar to the Note7.
> The battery is still buried deep in the phone, difficult to remove, and firmly glued down. Of course, gluing the battery down didn't make the Note7 explode-a manufacturing error did. But gluing batteries down does render them a whole lot harder to replace, making any potential mistake a lot more permanent (and expensive).


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Got this from a newsletter email via iFixIt today:


Oh Samsung, how you have fallen.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Oh Samsung, how you have fallen.


Fallen? the device is breaking preorder records when comparing to old Samsung S phones.
If the formula works why change it?


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Fallen? the device is breaking preorder records when comparing to old Samsung S phones.
> If the formula works why change it?


Spoken like a CEO.

Not everything is about sales charts.

Did you know that literally every single piece of hardware in your system has made pretty poor sales compared to the garbage found in prebuilt HPs and Lenovos?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Spoken like a CEO.
> 
> Not everything is about sales charts.
> 
> Did you know that literally every single piece of hardware in your system has made pretty poor sales compared to the garbage found in prebuilt HPs and Lenovos?


S8 getting rave reviews so far. Selling great as well. Anyway, my S8 shall arrive tomorrow!


----------



## HyperC

I got movement coming outta Louisville, KY, It's a shame my case doesn't come until the 26th


----------



## DADDYDC650

S8 and S8+ cases for under 50 cents! Better hurry.

https://slickdeals.net/f/10064908-ringke-cases-for-galaxy-s8-and-s8-49-cents-shipped?v=1


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> I got movement coming outta Louisville, KY, It's a shame my case doesn't come until the 26th


Them scratches


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Them scratches


Did you order an S8 and are you getting yours tomorrow?


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Spoken like a CEO.
> 
> Not everything is about sales charts.
> 
> Did you know that literally every single piece of hardware in your system has made pretty poor sales compared to the garbage found in prebuilt HPs and Lenovos?


In our world we live in it is. If you don't want to participate in it just vote with your wallet.


----------



## Megaman_90

I probably wouldn't get a Samsung again. My work S7 seems ok but its just too much bloat. If I paid for it, I would probably would have returned it.

But My brothers S7 Active has been back in forth to Samsung twice with nothing but problems. The quality control is awful.

Hopefully the S8 is better....but I doubt it.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Did you order an S8 and are you getting yours tomorrow?


Nope.

Waiting for Note 8 or LG V30.

I am not into devices everyone has unless it is exceptional... Like the Note series for example.

Never owned a Galaxy S series. Only Galaxy Notes and more recent LG


----------



## Megaman_90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> I am not into devices everyone has unless it is exceptional... Like the Note series for example.
> 
> Never owned a Galaxy S series. Only Galaxy Notes and more recent LG


I sort of feel the same way, I like to explore the other options out there. Definitely better phones for the price. I sort of have an aversion to spending more than 150-200$ on a phone too though. Soo eh...

My personal phone is still my old Lumia 920 which is pushing 5 years old. Amazing build quality. I replaced the battery once, dropped it on a concrete floor, and it still keeps ticking...love that phone.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Waiting for Note 8 or LG V30.
> 
> I am not into devices everyone has unless it is exceptional... Like the Note series for example.
> Never owned a Galaxy S series. Only Galaxy Notes and more recent LG


Note is basically the same as the S series these days. I had the LG V20. Nothing exceptional about it.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megaman_90*
> 
> I sort of feel the same way, I like to explore the other options out there. Definitely better phones for the price. I sort of have an aversion to spending more than 150-200$ on a phone too though. Soo eh...
> 
> My personal phone is still my old Lumia 920 which is pushing 5 years old. Amazing build quality. I replaced the battery once, dropped it on a concrete floor, and it still keeps ticking...love that phone.


I almost never drop my phones Lol...

I remember I was excited for the 920 but when I tried it and was bored within the first min. I couldn't :/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Note is basically the same as the S series these days. I had the LG V20. Nothing exceptional about it.


Well i beg to differ. Note is a step above the S series and I find the LG V20 exceptional and very high-end in every way.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Got this from a newsletter email via iFixIt today:


Have you ever worked in the IT industry or development? Samsung I'm sure has isolated and fixed the issue at this point, as they cannot afford another PR nightmare the size of the Npte 7 debacle.

Being a DBA, whenever we run into a problem, we isolate the cause of it and fix it... we don't rebuild the entire database. If the entire thing was an issue, Samsung would have changed everything.

Samsung has a lot to lose if the S8 has the same issues the Note 7 did. Smart businesses keep formulas that work and iterate on the over the years.


----------



## Kokin

Got my email from Best Buy for the $100 off code for pre-ordering the S8+! Hoping the pick up email comes in the next day or two.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Got this from a newsletter email via iFixIt today:


Just because it's in a newsletter, it doesn't mean you should automatically think it's true. Seems like Samsung has actually fixed a few things and made the S8 very durable. Video of cutting through the battery and NOT having any fires (6:30 mark):






Another video on short circuiting the USB-C port and still being able to use the port to charge:


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Got my email from Best Buy for the $100 off code for pre-ordering the S8+! Hoping the pick up email comes in the next day or two.


I got the email, too. My Spigen case came in today as well.



Now I just need a phone.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I got the email, too. My Spigen case came in today as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need a phone.


Nice, I got my Ringke and JETech cases last night. Quality of the Ringke isn't much different from Spigen and Caseology cases, although I've used both Spigen and Caseology on my current Galaxy S5.

Edit: love the fact some of the cases have an indent on the area around the fingerprint scanner, will make it a non-issue for unlocking and swiping for notifications.


----------



## Arizonian

So.....I've been an iPhone user since the 4S and every two years since, I've gotten a new iPhone. I like the Apple ecosystem (for phones alone). One of the things that turned me off about the iPhone 7 was the headphone jack being removed in place of lightning connector for audio passthrough. Something the S8 proved did not have to be done in order to be equally waterproof.

I'm now contemplating the S8+.

I like the extra screen length yet same width S8+ has which makes for easy holding, something the iPhone plus width always turned me off and kept me restricted to their smaller iphones.

I do a lot of streaming Netflix, Hulu, twitch, and you tube, for a phone. A LOT. Screen means everything.

I'm ecstatic about the new full glass screen designs and mobile HDR quality for both S8 and upcoming iPhone will sport.

If the new iPhone plus is still a wide body and audio jack is still passing through lighting port, than I think I'd rather go S8+ albeit a slower processor.

I can live with the back fingerprint sensor on the back of S8 and by the looks of it, Apple may be having same issue implementing mechanics on front screen on time for release and may do the same with a back fingerprint sensor from rumor mill.

Looking forward to member thoughts once you guys get them in hand and will keep an eye out in the mobile section of the forum.

I'm going to wait for the next iPhone before making my decision ultimately. But I've never been more ready to switch.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> So.....I've been an iPhone user since the 4S and every two years since, I've gotten a new iPhone. I like the Apple ecosystem (for phones alone). One of the things that turned me off about the iPhone 7 was the headphone jack being removed in place of lightning connector for audio passthrough. Something the S8 proved did not have to be done in order to be equally waterproof.
> 
> I'm now contemplating the S8+.
> 
> I like the extra screen length yet same width S8+ has which makes for easy holding, something the iPhone plus width always turned me off and kept me restricted to their smaller iphones.
> 
> I do a lot of streaming Netflix, Hulu, twitch, and you tube, for a phone. A LOT. Screen means everything.
> 
> I'm ecstatic about the new full glass screen designs and mobile HDR quality for both S8 and upcoming iPhone will sport.
> 
> If the new iPhone plus is still a wide body and audio jack is still passing through lighting port, than I think I'd rather go S8+ albeit a slower processor.
> 
> I can live with the back fingerprint sensor on the back of S8 and by the looks of it, Apple may be having same issue implementing mechanics on front screen on time for release and may do the same with a back fingerprint sensor from rumor mill.
> 
> Looking forward to member thoughts once you guys get them in hand and will keep an eye out in the mobile section of the forum.
> 
> I'm going to wait for the next iPhone before making my decision ultimately. But I've never been more ready to switch.


Apple to Introduce Bezel-Less iPhone 8 as Samsung Prepares to Compete w/ Dual-Camera Galaxy Note 8

http://wccftech.com/galaxy-note-8-dual-camera-match-iphone-8/


----------



## DADDYDC650

My S8 is scheduled for delivery tomorrow (4/19). Going to be a good day.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Have you ever worked in the IT industry or development? Samsung I'm sure has isolated and fixed the issue at this point, as they cannot afford another PR nightmare the size of the Npte 7 debacle.
> 
> Being a DBA, whenever we run into a problem, we isolate the cause of it and fix it... we don't rebuild the entire database. If the entire thing was an issue, Samsung would have changed everything.
> 
> Samsung has a lot to lose if the S8 has the same issues the Note 7 did. Smart businesses keep formulas that work and iterate on the over the years.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Got my email from Best Buy for the $100 off code for pre-ordering the S8+! Hoping the pick up email comes in the next day or two.
> Just because it's in a newsletter, it doesn't mean you should automatically think it's true. Seems like Samsung has actually fixed a few things and made the S8 very durable. Video of cutting through the battery and NOT having any fires (6:30 mark):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another video on short circuiting the USB-C port and still being able to use the port to charge:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A bit strange you two got a little defensive about it towards me. iFixIt is a well known teardown site and figured it would be good info to know. You don't have to prove anything to me considering I had a Note 7 and would still have it today if they weren't recalled.

I want to point out that I do work in the IT industry, and I work with DBAs everyday. But how is that really relevant here? Finding flaws and fixing them in databases is much different than finding flaws and fixing them in consumer products....not to mention the huge issue of gaining consumer confidence back. Sure, a small percentage of people will find out that it's the same battery/manufcaturer and an even smaller percentage will be bothered by it. I read the official statement from Samsung where they said the issue wasn't the battery, but basically how tightly they crammed it in there. I don't expect them to lose even more money by switching something unnecessary, but that comparison isn't valid in this situation.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Will Samsung include mini fire extinguishers with in the packaging?







You know just as a pre caution of course.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironcobra*
> 
> Will someone please educate me? I have never seen an edge anything by samsung not cracked or broken. I constantly look for people without broken edge screens its very few that have good screens. I had a s6 edge and dropped it 3 times from sitting on my butt and all three smashed the screens while inside an otterbox. Have they gotten better all of a sudden, I'm just trying to understand why anyone would invest this much money in one of these edge screens.


I have a Note 7 and an S7E and both screens are still in pristine condition. Have dropped my S7E at least 3 times so far. Its in a generic case I got at the VZN store and has no screen protector. I actually feel like the edge increases the screen strength but that could be wrong, I dunno. The Note 7 did really well in this drop test:


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> So.....I've been an iPhone user since the 4S and every two years since, I've gotten a new iPhone. I like the Apple ecosystem (for phones alone). One of the things that turned me off about the iPhone 7 was the headphone jack being removed in place of lightning connector for audio passthrough. Something the S8 proved did not have to be done in order to be equally waterproof.
> 
> I'm now contemplating the S8+.
> 
> I like the extra screen length yet same width S8+ has which makes for easy holding, something the iPhone plus width always turned me off and kept me restricted to their smaller iphones.
> 
> I do a lot of streaming Netflix, Hulu, twitch, and you tube, for a phone. A LOT. Screen means everything.
> 
> I'm ecstatic about the new full glass screen designs and mobile HDR quality for both S8 and upcoming iPhone will sport.
> 
> If the new iPhone plus is still a wide body and audio jack is still passing through lighting port, than I think I'd rather go S8+ albeit a slower processor.
> 
> I can live with the back fingerprint sensor on the back of S8 and by the looks of it, Apple may be having same issue implementing mechanics on front screen on time for release and may do the same with a back fingerprint sensor from rumor mill.
> 
> Looking forward to member thoughts once you guys get them in hand and will keep an eye out in the mobile section of the forum.
> 
> I'm going to wait for the next iPhone before making my decision ultimately. But I've never been more ready to switch.


Apple removed the 3.5mm jack because it didn't generate revenue for them. By only having the Lightning port, iPhone users are forced to buy adapters or 3rd party products. Since the Lightning port is solely licensed by Apple, every 3rd party manufacturer pays Apple a royalty fee in order to produce products for that single port.

The headphone jack was never about saving internal space or for better waterproofing, it was just a (very good) business decision with real financial gains.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> My S8 is scheduled for delivery tomorrow (4/19). Going to be a good day.


I'm jealous, let us know how you like it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> A bit strange you two got a little defensive about it towards me. iFixIt is a well known teardown site and figured it would be good info to know. You don't have to prove anything to me considering I had a Note 7 and would still have it today if they weren't recalled.
> 
> I want to point out that I do work in the IT industry, and I work with DBAs everyday. But how is that really relevant here? Finding flaws and fixing them in databases is much different than finding flaws and fixing them in consumer products....not to mention the huge issue of gaining consumer confidence back. Sure, a small percentage of people will find out that it's the same battery/manufcaturer and an even smaller percentage will be bothered by it. I read the official statement from Samsung where they said the issue wasn't the battery, but basically how tightly they crammed it in there. I don't expect them to lose even more money by switching something unnecessary, but that comparison isn't valid in this situation.


There have been way too many battery related troll posts, so I do apologize if it seemed defensive.

From what I read, the insulation layer was not consistent throughout the battery and there were areas which could get penetrated. Combine that with what you said about packing the battery into too small a space and it caused issues where the positive and negative electrodes connected and caused a short.


----------



## pez

No worries







.

If Samsung gets the S8/S8+ right, I'm just that much more excited for the Note 8. It has a lot of potentials to check off every single one of my boxes for buying a smartphone.


----------



## Serios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Got this from a newsletter email via iFixIt today:


They sound like noob fanboys.
Also what makes them the experts they think they are in battery technology?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serios*
> 
> They sound like noob fanboys.
> Also what makes them the experts they think they are in battery technology?


I'm not sure what made you come to that conclusion, but sure







.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serios*
> 
> They sound like noob fanboys.
> Also what makes them the experts they think they are in battery technology?


IFixIt is a credible company, although it's true that they are no experts in components aside from (dis)assembly. They listed the specs of the battery, but I disagree about them making an assumption that it's the same battery used in the Note 7. It's on the same level of people saying the S8 camera is the same exact one from the S7/S7 Edge. While the camera specs are the same, the S8 receives the newer Sony IMX333 and is different compared to the Sony IMX266 on the S7.


----------



## Megaman_90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> I almost never drop my phones Lol...
> 
> I remember I was excited for the 920 but when I tried it and was bored within the first min. I couldn't :/


I don't drop mine much but all it takes is once.







The only phone I broke the screen on was a my old Blackberry Torch years ago.

Not everyone likes the Windows Phone....I don't mind it myself. The app support was getting better until MS dropped support for the Windows 10 upgrade on many of the Lumias. Then it took a dump.


----------



## Serios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm not sure what made you come to that conclusion, but sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Their clear bias which lead to Teardown concludes Galaxy S8 has a Galaxy Note 7 battery


----------



## DADDYDC650

S8 is out for delivery. Hope UPS doesn't wait until the end of the day though...


----------



## Mad Pistol

As I'm sure has been said, the Note 7's battery caught fire. However, we are unsure if the battery is what caused the fire. It is possible it was another component interacting with the battery, or something else entirely.

This is the reason I wouldn't put that much weight in the editorialized notion that "nothing changed, therefore, bad." If nothing changed, and my phone catches on fire, it will be the last time I buy a Samsung product for a while. I highly doubt this will happen again.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> As I'm sure has been said, the Note 7's battery caught fire. However, we are unsure if the battery is what caused the fire. It is possible it was another component interacting with the battery, or something else entirely.
> 
> This is the reason I wouldn't put that much weight in the editorialized notion that "nothing changed, therefore, bad." If nothing changed, and my phone catches on fire, it will be the last time I buy a Samsung product for a while. I highly doubt this will happen again.


Samsung confirmed it was faulty battery from manufacturer though....


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serios*
> 
> Their clear bias which lead to Teardown concludes Galaxy S8 has a Galaxy Note 7 battery


What they stated was pretty clear, and they didn't say it was the same, but was oddly similar. You're letting your emotions cloud your judgement here it seems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Samsung confirmed it was faulty battery from manufacturer though....


They actually confirmed everything but that. It was the confined space and the corners of the frame around the borders of the battery causing issues when the battery would heat up and cool down constantly. It also appears they've changed the cover around the battery as well.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What they stated was pretty clear, and they didn't say it was the same, but was oddly similar. You're letting your emotions cloud your judgement here it seems.
> They actually confirmed everything but that. It was the confined space and the corners of the frame around the borders of the battery causing issues when the battery would heat up and cool down constantly. It also appears they've changed the cover around the battery as well.


This is why I'm not worried about it. I highly doubt Samsung would continue using essentially the same battery if there was a risk of fire. That would be corporate suicide.

Samsung lost a lot of money on the Note 7 debacle. They don't want that to happen again.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> This is why I'm not worried about it. I highly doubt Samsung would continue using essentially the same battery if there was a risk of fire. That would be corporate suicide.
> 
> Samsung lost a lot of money on the Note 7 debacle. They don't want that to happen again.


They have plans to sell refurbished Note 7s. I would definitely buy one.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> They have plans to sell refurbished Note 7s. I would definitely buy one.


Just not in the US.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What they stated was pretty clear, and they didn't say it was the same, but was oddly similar. You're letting your emotions cloud your judgement here it seems.
> They actually confirmed everything but that. It was the confined space and the corners of the frame around the borders of the battery causing issues when the battery would heat up and cool down constantly. It also appears they've changed the cover around the battery as well.


Sorry get your facts straight.... Thanks
Quote:


> According to DJ Koh, the company's chief mobile executive, there were problems with batteries from two different suppliers. *Those sourced from Samsung's own SDI division short-circuited as a result of damage to the separator, a component within lithium-ion batteries that prevents the negative and positive electrodes from coming into contact with each other and generating a dangerous amount of heat*. Batteries from Hong Kong-based Amperex Technology, meanwhile, experienced failure as a result of protrusions in the battery and other quality issues that occurred when Samsung increased its order substantially.












http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/samsung-halts-galaxy-note-7-shipments-phones-catching-fire/


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> This is why I'm not worried about it. I highly doubt Samsung would continue using essentially the same battery if there was a risk of fire. That would be corporate suicide.
> 
> Samsung lost a lot of money on the Note 7 debacle. They don't want that to happen again.


Maybe you should research and not just read some random post. Samsung has confirmed it was the battery.

But I guess that is not what you want to hear.


----------



## HyperC

Reminds me of my poor note 7







Shocked finally it comes with a black charging cable and wall plug, a nice looking set of AKG earbuds that also fit great in the ear.. Very happy phone feels great in the hands they did a lot of good things this gen!


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Maybe you should research and not just read some random post. Samsung has confirmed it was the battery.
> 
> *But I guess that is not what you want to hear.*


I was ok with the post until the bolded part.

Facts are welcome. Editorializing on what you think I do or do not believe, however, is not. Respecting members/posters of OCN is appreciated.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I was ok with the post until the bolded part.
> 
> Facts are welcome. Editorializing on what you think I do or do not believe, however, is not. Respecting members/posters of OCN is appreciated.


Ok man.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> Reminds me of my poor note 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shocked finally it comes with a black charging cable and wall plug, a nice looking set of AKG earbuds that also fit great in the ear.. Very happy phone feels great in the hands they did a lot of good things this gen!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Got my S8! Pics taken with iPhone 7+. Pics don't look nearly as good in person.


----------



## HyperC

Samsung.com and shop Samsung app are not letting me do the promo! And can't get a hold of anyone chat or phone







40 minutes on speaker phone and 25 in chat grrr


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> Samsung.com and shop Samsung app are not letting me do the promo! And can't get a hold of anyone chat or phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 minutes on speaker phone and 25 in chat grrr


They are probably getting hammered by the many people who got their phones


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> Samsung.com and shop Samsung app are not letting me do the promo! And can't get a hold of anyone chat or phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 minutes on speaker phone and 25 in chat grrr


You do know that the phone is not officially released until Friday, 4/21, right?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I just tried some HDR on my friends S8+ and all I can say is that the future is here. It made my IPS phone screen look like something 10 years apart.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I just tried some HDR on my friends S8+ and all I can say is that the future is here. It made my IPS phone screen look like something 10 years apart.


Yup. IPS is sooo old.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Yup. IPS is sooo old.


Fire looked even more real than in Note 7


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Fire looked even more real than in Note 7


What I don't understand is why LG's phones don't have OLED's. Morons could be selling so many more phones. Going to be hard to choose from the Note 8 and iPhone 8 with OLED...


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I just tried some HDR on my friends S8+ and all I can say is that the future is here. It made my IPS phone screen look like something 10 years apart.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Fire looked even more real than in Note 7


Good to know


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Dang it! I had already convinced myself that the S8+ was NOT the phone for me and to hold out for the Note 8 but of course now as you guys start getting your S8's in I am seriously jealous! Just have to stay calm, breathe, and tell myself that I made the right decision. Note 8 will have everything the S8 does and even more. Gonna be a long 4 months!


----------



## nagle3092

As a die hard nexus user since the Gnex I am really loving my S8. Very impressed with the stock experience they are providing now.


----------



## HyperC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Dang it! I had already convinced myself that the S8+ was NOT the phone for me and to hold out for the Note 8 but of course now as you guys start getting your S8's in I am seriously jealous! Just have to stay calm, breathe, and tell myself that I made the right decision. Note 8 will have everything the S8 does and even more. Gonna be a long 4 months!


Don't worry I will let you know when I get that new "NOTE" under that new name cause from what i heard there is no NOTE anything


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Sorry get your facts straight.... Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/samsung-halts-galaxy-note-7-shipments-phones-catching-fire/


Sorry, let's clarify:

Yes, the particular battery used in the Note 7 (both of them from different manufacturers) were found to be defective due to a few reasons. However, none of the reasons were because of bad battery technology, but rather manufacturing defects that lead to overheating of the battery.

In the end, the specs remaining the same do not mean it is the same battery. At the same time, if it is the same battery, Samsung likely took what they found to be the batteries not effected by the flaws that were discovered by the research groups.


----------



## Arizonian

For owners who'd like to share pics and discuss their new Galaxy S8's, I've created a thread in the *Mobile Computing Forum › Phones* section of the forum.

Samsung Galaxy S8 and S8+ Owners Thread


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> For owners who'd like to share pics and discuss their new Galaxy S8's, I've created a thread in the *Mobile Computing Forum › Phones* section of the forum.
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S8 and S8+ Owners Thread


But all my friends are here.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Dang it! I had already convinced myself that the S8+ was NOT the phone for me and to hold out for the Note 8 but of course now as you guys start getting your S8's in I am seriously jealous! Just have to stay calm, breathe, and tell myself that I made the right decision. Note 8 will have everything the S8 does and even more. Gonna be a long 4 months!


I have not compared to S8 Edge so I do not know how different the screen is. I did test it against S4 which is also OLED and S8 just destroyed it so it's not OLED alone but HDR and 1000+ Nits.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I have not compared to S8 Edge so I do not know how different the screen is. I did test it against S4 which is also OLED and S8 just destroyed it so it's not OLED alone but HDR and 1000+ Nits.


S4 screen was before OLED got awesome. Start from Note 4 or Note 5 up for comparisons....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> S4 screen was before OLED got awesome. Start from Note 4 or Note 5 up for comparisons....


OLED was always better. Yeah Nota 4 had the first 1440p but S4 was the first 1080p. I have seen a lot of OLED but never seen HDR in person. I can only imagine the future games with HDR but sadly by the time we get the quality of S8 screen on a PC it will be 4+ years.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> S4 screen was before OLED got awesome. Start from Note 4 or Note 5 up for comparisons....


I can confirm this. The S4's screen was great due to its resolution. The Note 4's screen was great due to its resolution and color.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I can confirm this. The S4's screen was great due to its resolution. The Note 4's screen was great due to its resolution and color.


Had had OLED since Galaxy S1 and I can say up to Galaxy S6 there was not that much difference in first impressions. Yes S6 had the best screen and you get the same vibe from S8+ in the OS but as soon as you open HDR videos its 10x better.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironcobra*
> 
> Will someone please educate me? I have never seen an edge anything by samsung not cracked or broken. I constantly look for people without broken edge screens its very few that have good screens. I had a s6 edge and dropped it 3 times from sitting on my butt and all three smashed the screens while inside an otterbox. Have they gotten better all of a sudden, I'm just trying to understand why anyone would invest this much money in one of these edge screens.


I have an S7 Edge and do not have a cracked screen... then again I dont abuse my phone. It goes i yo my pocket, to my ear, back to my pocket and the onto the charging pad.


----------



## kevindd992002

So is it worth it to get an S8 if you're coming from a low-end smartphone? Or are there other better bang-for-the-buck variant phones?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So is it worth it to get an S8 if you're coming from a low-end smartphone? Or are there other better bang-for-the-buck variant phones?


The S8 is not a "bang for your buck" phone. It's more like "balls to the wall". In other words, you buy a flagship Samsung smartphone for the bleeding edge in technology and design.

Most mid-tier Android phones will definitely give you more bang for your buck.

Is it worth it? I think it is. They're amazing phones.


----------



## kevindd992002

Ok, that makes sense! Thanks.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So is it worth it to get an S8 if you're coming from a low-end smartphone? Or are there other better bang-for-the-buck variant phones?


It is not if you are looking at it from $ wise. If you really like S8 just wait 2-3 months and you can find it for much cheaper.


----------



## Kokin

The S8/S8+ can emulate HDR-like features on non-HDR videos/media. It isn't as great as true HDR content, but we will be ready once more content does release.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Got my S8! Pics taken with iPhone 7+. Pics don't look nearly as good in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Jealous









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> For owners who'd like to share pics and discuss their new Galaxy S8's, I've created a thread in the *Mobile Computing Forum › Phones* section of the forum.
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S8 and S8+ Owners Thread


Thanks, will transition to that thread once I get my phone.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It is not if you are looking at it from $ wise. If you really like S8 just wait 2-3 months and you can find it for much cheaper.


I thought the current flagship doesn't really go down in price until the next one launches? Is this true if you get it off of a plan with a mobile provider?


----------



## Pandora51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I thought the current flagship doesn't really go down in price until the next one launches? Is this true if you get it off of a plan with a mobile provider?


They do. Usually about 25% in a few months.
You could also go for a S7 or S7 edge now since they are alot cheaper.
On the hand you will not get the amazing body to screen ratio and a few minor things.

However Cant say anything about the plan from mobile providers..


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I thought the current flagship doesn't really go down in price until the next one launches? Is this true if you get it off of a plan with a mobile provider?


Yeah they drop for Android phones. If you pay $700 expect to sell it for $500 in 2-3 months and nothing more.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> The S8 is not a "bang for your buck" phone. It's more like "balls to the wall". In other words, you buy a flagship Samsung smartphone for the bleeding edge in technology and design.
> 
> Most mid-tier Android phones will definitely give you more bang for your buck.
> 
> Is it worth it? I think it is. They're amazing phones.


Couldn't have said it any better. For value its tough to beat the Chinese phones like OnePlusOne and Xiaomi which offer pretty decent hardware at really good prices. But flagships like the iPhone and Galaxy/Note especially are more about design and quality at much higher expense. I'm talking about all metal or glass designs that just look posh and feel expensive in the hand. I'm a huge sucker for devices like that and am willing to spend the extra money for such products. Technology, perofrmance and gimmicks are far less important to me as most decent smart phones these days are plenty capable of doing what I need out of a phone but where Apple and Samsung really separate themselves from the pack is in design and luxuriousness. If that makes any sense?

Ask yourself if you care at all about making a statement simply by pulling your phone out of your pocket amongst friends, co-workers etc? If so then there simply is nothing more fresh than the new S8. Period. If that sort of thing doesn't matter to you in the least then there are far more economical and sensible phones out there to consider.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah they drop for Android phones. If you pay $700 expect to sell it for $500 in 2-3 months and nothing more.


"*for Android phones*"
What is that even supposed to mean? Are you trying to imply that crApple devices don't drop in price after a few month? Because that would be false.


----------



## G woodlogger

For me, it is more about quality of components, firmware and updates and HQ plastic! Being on a new note 4 I am looking forward to plastic OLED screens as I would not need as much protection on it, thus reduce weight. After that faster CPU would be nice. And of cause little bit bigger screen and better handwriting and voice recognition.


----------



## Randomdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> "*for Android phones*"
> What is that even supposed to mean? Are you trying to imply that crApple devices don't drop in price after a few month? Because that would be false.


Apple*; months*

What I got from that is that, considering there are huge number of different Android devices, the best case scenario for dropping the least amount when you resell your best-case-scenario-of-not-dropping-too-much-in-price-Android-phone you would get something akin to a 700(New)>500(When you sell it after 2-3 months, I understand 2-3 months as the window in which you would get the most out a resale/usage standpoint), while with Apple you always get good resale value on _all_ of their (very few compared to Android) products, also the window in time before the resale/usage factor reaches the top Android figures is much longer and thus resale prices "drop for Android" various flagships/(phones) and that which I explained above is what separates them from the pack, including from Samsung who are seen as luxurious and tend to target a similar market as Apple phones do, but still lack compared to Apple in the resale regard. It could mean something else, that's my take.

Speaking my language?


----------



## MuscleBound

Any of them blow up yet? Or red screen??


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Any of them blow up yet? Or red screen??


http://www.gsmarena.com/update_fixing_samsung_galaxy_s8_red_tint_issue_to_arrive_month_end-news-24654.php


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocShay*
> 
> Tell me whats been the most innovating change in a cell phone this past generation?
> 
> *cricket cricket*


Not really anything notable. I'm still using an S5 and I have a hard time justifying spending 600+ on something that won't do anything any better for me other than better pictures.


----------



## 222Panther222

Wonder why there isn't any phone made out of magnesium like some camera?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Wonder why there isn't any phone made out of magnesium like some camera?


Aluminum is stronger and less reactive.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Aluminum is stronger and less reactive.


Cheaper too.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Wonder why there isn't any phone made out of magnesium like some camera?


Because Samsung batteries like to explode even before you encase them in structurally weak and intensely flammable shells.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Not really anything notable. I'm still using an S5 and I have a hard time justifying spending 600+ on something that won't do anything any better for me other than better pictures.


Can't say I'm the same, especially when my phone upgrade cycle is every 3 years. I have an S5 and the S8 blows it out of the water in just about every aspect aside from being able to swap the battery. I will miss being rooted and having a custom de-bloated ROM, but at least I get to play Pokemon GO again.

Still haven't received my pick up email from Best Buy, so when I came there after work, they actually had me and my gf's S8+ in store. Super bummed that I couldn't even purchase it since they cut off activation services due to being near closing time. It got worse when the rep went to check if the phones were in their inventory and he was holding both our phones right in front of us... biggest tease I've experienced in a long time.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G woodlogger*
> 
> For me, it is more about quality of components, firmware and updates and HQ plastic! Being on a new note 4 I am looking forward to plastic OLED screens as I would not need as much protection on it, thus reduce weight. After that faster CPU would be nice. And of cause little bit bigger screen and better handwriting and voice recognition.


NO! For me the perfect amount of plastic in a flagship smart phone is zero! The physical design of the S8/Plus is by far the very best of any phone ever made thus far (in my opinion of course). I very much hope the trend Samsung is setting right now continues well into the future. I never want a plastic phone again.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> NO! For me the perfect amount of plastic in a flagship smart phone is zero! The physical design of the S8/Plus is by far the very best of any phone ever made thus far (in my opinion of course). I very much hope the trend Samsung is setting right now continues well into the future. I never want a plastic phone again.


I pick mine up tomorrow morning. How do you like yours so far? I am coming from an S7 Edge to an S8 just due to Hand/Phone size ratio. Hoping though that Mophie comes out with the Juicepack w/ Qi charging soon.


----------



## STEvil

hm.. i put my s8+ into odin mode by mistake when installing it into its otterbox, couldnt figure out how to get it out for a while and the guide I eventually found gave the wrong key combo (power+vol down for 10 seconds).

For those interested, vol up+bixby+power for about 5 seconds gets you out

edit - very nice over my s2 note, s3, and s5. I dislike the lack of battery removal but going to have to live with it for a while at least.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Mo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> hm.. i put my s8+ into odin mode by mistake when installing it into its otterbox, couldnt figure out how to get it out for a while and the guide I eventually found gave the wrong key combo (power+vol down for 10 seconds).
> 
> For those interested, vol up+bixby+power for about 5 seconds gets you out
> 
> edit - very nice over my s2 note, s3, and s5. I dislike the lack of battery removal but going to have to live with it for a while at least.


Mophie is scheduled to come out with a Juice Pack case for it soon. That should double battery life and still allow for Qi charge or regular USB charge. Only thing you might loose is fast charge but I charge while I sleep.


----------



## Pandora51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Not really anything notable. I'm still using an S5 and I have a hard time justifying spending 600+ on something that won't do anything any better for me other than better pictures.


Went from a S5 to the S7 Edge last week. The biggest difference is the software, fingerprintscanner and camera.
I will miss the removable battery for sure but since LG abandoned it there is no good smartphone with this feature anymore.

You should consider a S8 if it costs around 500 bucks. 800 is too insane and this why I went with a very good deal on a s7 edge.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Camera is sweet. Loving Pro mode + the built-in Snap Chat facial animations. 31 to be exact.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Can't say I'm the same, especially when my phone upgrade cycle is every 3 years. I have an S5 and the S8 blows it out of the water in just about every aspect aside from being able to swap the battery. I will miss being rooted and having a custom de-bloated ROM, but at least I get to play Pokemon GO again.
> 
> Still haven't received my pick up email from Best Buy, so when I came there after work, they actually had me and my gf's S8+ in store. Super bummed that I couldn't even purchase it since they cut off activation services due to being near closing time. It got worse when the rep went to check if the phones were in their inventory and he was holding both our phones right in front of us... biggest tease I've experienced in a long time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora51*
> 
> Went from a S5 to the S7 Edge last week. The biggest difference is the software, fingerprintscanner and camera.
> I will miss the removable battery for sure but since LG abandoned it there is no good smartphone with this feature anymore.
> 
> You should consider a S8 if it costs around 500 bucks. 800 is too insane and this why I went with a very good deal on a s7 edge.


Yeah see I hate all Samdroid roms, they are loaded down in bloatware from Samsung then again from the carrier. Really taxes the hardware and battery life not to mention makes the phone cluttery and that's before you even out the apps you want on the device. A lot of the "features" are gimmicky at best. All I want in my phone is consistent cell reception and call quality, a good camera, plenty of storage,fast data connection, and maximum processing power. Don't care about games because thats what my PC is for and if I'm not home to play it I'm likely too busy doing other things than to sit around on my cell phone and play a mediocre mobile game. Fingerprint scanners, hand gestures, voice recognition software, etc. Are all just fuzzy dice hanging from a rear view mirror to me. Worthless.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Yeah see I hate all Samdroid roms, they are loaded down in bloatware from Samsung then again from the carrier. Really taxes the hardware and battery life not to mention makes the phone cluttery and that's before you even out the apps you want on the device. A lot of the "features" are gimmicky at best. All I want in my phone is consistent cell reception and call quality, a good camera, plenty of storage,fast data connection, and maximum processing power. Don't care about games because thats what my PC is for and if I'm not home to play it I'm likely too busy doing other things than to sit around on my cell phone and play a mediocre mobile game. Fingerprint scanners, hand gestures, voice recognition software, etc. Are all just fuzzy dice hanging from a rear view mirror to me. Worthless.


I do not mid Samsung Skin on Android. What I do not like is that I have to chose between using Samsung Apps or Google Apps. I can use Samsung Apps just fine for the most part but what if I want to use another brand? That is why Google Apps are best.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> I pick mine up tomorrow morning. How do you like yours so far? I am coming from an S7 Edge to an S8 just due to Hand/Phone size ratio. Hoping though that Mophie comes out with the Juicepack w/ Qi charging soon.


I'm not getting an S8 even though I really want one.







I'm holding out for the Note 8 as a proper replacement for my Note 7 and just using this S7E until it comes out. Hopefully the very minor complaints I have about the S8 (fingerprint reader in a stupid place on the back, same camera as the S7, etc) will be resolved on the Note 8. I came really close to preordering an S8 Plus though and the wait til August is going to be tough but my S7E is still a very good phone to get me through.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I do not mid Samsung Skin on Android. What I do not like is that I have to chose between using Samsung Apps or Google Apps. I can use Samsung Apps just fine for the most part but what if I want to use another brand? That is why Google Apps are best.


Yeah I come from all the way back on Galaxy S1. Then S2, then S3, skipped the S4, now I'm on my S5 which is getting long in the tooth. All the Galaxy phones before I ran Cyanogenmod and loved it. This S5 has forced me to use the ugly and awkward touchwiz. I've been an Android fan since day 1 because of the open source platform and freedom to do what you want with your own device. With locked bootloaders an annoying manufacturer apps and roms you can't escape, its almost like an IPhone only worse because at least Apple cares about the performance of their phones and therefore are base the operation of the software around that.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm not getting an S8 even though I really want one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm holding out for the Note 8 as a proper replacement for my Note 7 and just using this S7E until it comes out. Hopefully the very minor complaints I have about the S8 (fingerprint reader in a stupid place on the back, same camera as the S7, etc) will be resolved on the Note 8. I came really close to preordering an S8 Plus though and the wait til August is going to be tough but my S7E is still a very good phone to get me through.


I had an S7E and moved to S8. The fingerprint reader on back I like better for 2 reasons. 1) When using Samsung Pay the picture of my debit card with last 4 digits doesn't face up (think about how yoiu havhaveto hold your phone) instead it's screen down. 2) Its in a natural position for when you hold the phone to unlock it (I use fingerprint unlock) and now it lets you use multiple do get a so I can use pointer finger from both hands. Reg S8 is JUST slightly smaller than S7E but the thinner width is easier for 1 hand use


----------



## STEvil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> Mo
> Mophie is scheduled to come out with a Juice Pack case for it soon. That should double battery life and still allow for Qi charge or regular USB charge. Only thing you might loose is fast charge but I charge while I sleep.


I dont care about that, I just like the ability to remove the battery if its trying to go nuclear or to replace it when it gets weak. Thats what 90% of people who want removable batteries want.


----------



## Mad Pistol

I've had my S8+ for a couple of days, and so far, it's been a great phone. It's very quick and easy to use. I've been playing games on it and it's excellent in that regard. The screen is stunning! The other thing I like about it vs my iPhone 7 is that the S8+ feels like it has some weight behind it and it feels solid. In the hand, the S8+ feels like an extremely well-built and premium product.

I cannot comment on the battery life because I have been using it a lot over the last couple of days. We will have to wait until I am at work for a few days next week to truly figure out what the battery life is like. I've made it a point to keep GPS on and leave the phone in High Performance mode. That way, we literally get a worst-case scenario for battery efficiency. If the phone can survive at least a day with those items on, that means battery life will be fantastic if you turn some of the extra stuff off.

Overall, it's a fantastic phone so far.


----------



## spikeSP

So, uh not sure if this is the right place to ask, but anyone know of good S8 cases? They all look kind of craptastic to me, to be honest. I've generally gone Otterbox for every phone I've owned in the past, but even those look pretty bad for what this phone.

I see a LOT of people mention the spigen cases, to the point where I feel like there must be some HEAVY shilling going on there which makes me dubious, but maybe I'm just imagining things







.

Thoughts? I was sort of looking at Evutec cases that come out next week.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> So, uh not sure if this is the right place to ask, but anyone know of good S8 cases? They all look kind of craptastic to me, to be honest. I've generally gone Otterbox for every phone I've owned in the past, but even those look pretty bad for what this phone.
> 
> I see a LOT of people mention the spigen cases, to the point where I feel like there must be some HEAVY shilling going on there which makes me dubious, but maybe I'm just imagining things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thoughts? I was sort of looking at Evutec cases that come out next week.


I would never use otterbox. I dont buy good looking phones to put them in disgusting looking cases.

I use thin transparent case. So atleast I have a little feel of the phone


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> So, uh not sure if this is the right place to ask, but anyone know of good S8 cases? They all look kind of craptastic to me, to be honest. I've generally gone Otterbox for every phone I've owned in the past, but even those look pretty bad for what this phone.
> 
> I see a LOT of people mention the spigen cases, to the point where I feel like there must be some HEAVY shilling going on there which makes me dubious, but maybe I'm just imagining things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thoughts? I was sort of looking at Evutec cases that come out next week.


I can vouch for Spigen cases. They are high quality, and they look great. I currently have a Liquid Crystal on my S8+, and I think it looks great.

https://www.amazon.com/Spigen-Crystal-Protection-Premium-Clarity/dp/B06XP4QY2B


----------



## spikeSP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I can vouch for Spigen cases. They are high quality, and they look great. I currently have a Liquid Crystal on my S8+, and I think it looks great.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Spigen-Crystal-Protection-Premium-Clarity/dp/B06XP4QY2B


In your experience, do those clear cases offer much in the way of actual protection should the phone slip onto say the sidewalk?

Thanks for your vouching, I might consider their neo hybrid model which seems to have a bit more protection.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> In your experience, do those clear cases offer much in the way of actual protection should the phone slip onto say the sidewalk?
> 
> Thanks for your vouching, I might consider their neo hybrid model which seems to have a bit more protection.


I am not sure. I almost never drop my phones. So I can't say.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> So, uh not sure if this is the right place to ask, but anyone know of good S8 cases? They all look kind of craptastic to me, to be honest. I've generally gone Otterbox for every phone I've owned in the past, but even those look pretty bad for what this phone.
> 
> I see a LOT of people mention the spigen cases, to the point where I feel like there must be some HEAVY shilling going on there which makes me dubious, but maybe I'm just imagining things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thoughts? I was sort of looking at Evutec cases that come out next week.


I'm using the commuter and I like it, seems to protect just fine and works with a full screen urethane cover.


----------



## Johnatan8

They got rid off home button finally. I knew two years ago that buttons on phone will become obsolete. I'm just wondering will iPhone be able to catch this trend on time.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> In your experience, do those clear cases offer much in the way of actual protection should the phone slip onto say the sidewalk?
> 
> Thanks for your vouching, I might consider their neo hybrid model which seems to have a bit more protection.


The idea is to protect from sufs and that case will do fine from light drops.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Yeah I come from all the way back on Galaxy S1. Then S2, then S3, skipped the S4, now I'm on my S5 which is getting long in the tooth. All the Galaxy phones before I ran Cyanogenmod and loved it. This S5 has forced me to use the ugly and awkward touchwiz. I've been an Android fan since day 1 because of the open source platform and freedom to do what you want with your own device. With locked bootloaders an annoying manufacturer apps and roms you can't escape, its almost like an IPhone only worse because at least Apple cares about the performance of their phones and therefore are base the operation of the software around that.


I was able to root and get a custom ROM on my AT&T S5 despite having the locked bootloader. Custom ROM was a de-bloated stock Android with Xposed and other root-only features baked into the ROM. Using Nova Launcher + disabled animations in developer options kept the S5 very quick, at least that's what I thought until I got my S8+.









Honestly, Samsung did a really great job on the S8 software. They are allowing a huge degree of customization and features that I normally only found by rooting in the past. The current TouchWiz is close to stock Android and it actually has a lot of the features that I used from Nova Launcher. Taking a step back, the S5 could only handle about 2-3 open apps before it started slowing down to a crawl. With the S8+, I am able to have 10-15 apps open without the memory management needing to close a single app and it still performed everything lightning-quick compared to the S5. I can even disable almost all of the bloatware from AT&T, although Samsung apps cannot be uninstalled or disabled, but can be hidden. I plan to use a few of the Samsung apps, so it's not an issue for me.

One thing I have to emphasize is how shocked I was about the fingerprint scanner. All the early media reviewers totally blew it out of proportion. I found it very easy to use for someone who is 5'5" and Medium in Men's glove sizing. It actually feels very natural and I love being able to swipe up/down on the fingerprint scanner to drop down and hide the notifications panel. BTW, my gf is 4'11" and is XS/S in Women's glove sizing and she has no issue using the S8+, if she can use it with her tiny hands, just about any other adult can.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I've had my S8+ for a couple of days, and so far, it's been a great phone. It's very quick and easy to use. I've been playing games on it and it's excellent in that regard. The screen is stunning! The other thing I like about it vs my iPhone 7 is that the S8+ feels like it has some weight behind it and it feels solid. In the hand, the S8+ feels like an extremely well-built and premium product.
> 
> I cannot comment on the battery life because I have been using it a lot over the last couple of days. We will have to wait until I am at work for a few days next week to truly figure out what the battery life is like. I've made it a point to keep GPS on and leave the phone in High Performance mode. That way, we literally get a worst-case scenario for battery efficiency. If the phone can survive at least a day with those items on, that means battery life will be fantastic if you turn some of the extra stuff off.
> 
> Overall, it's a fantastic phone so far.


Looking forward to an in-depth comparison between your S8 and iP7! I remember when you got the iP7 during the Note 7 fiasco that you were very vocal about how much you loved it so i'll be interested to see whether or not the S8 can match or exceed your praise for the iPhone...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> So, uh not sure if this is the right place to ask, but anyone know of good S8 cases? They all look kind of craptastic to me, to be honest. I've generally gone Otterbox for every phone I've owned in the past, but even those look pretty bad for what this phone.
> 
> I see a LOT of people mention the spigen cases, to the point where I feel like there must be some HEAVY shilling going on there which makes me dubious, but maybe I'm just imagining things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thoughts? I was sort of looking at Evutec cases that come out next week.


I think the problem with cases for the S8 might just be that because the phone itself is so beautiful NO case will do it justice. I mean, I would never in a million years buy a phone that looks like the S8 and then lock it away in a fugly Otterbox, but that's just me.

As far as Spigen goes, the simple fact is that since the GS4 they have consistently made the prettiest and most unique cases for Samsung phones, at least IMO. They are the one case manufacturer that back in the day attempted to emulate the look of modern phones (with a metal (plastic) band surrounding a matte black body) and their reputation from the GS4 has really carried them forward ever since for us Samsung fans. I know I personally always check Spigen's product listings first whenever I buy a new Samsung phone. No shilling here, I promise!


----------



## epic1337

speaking of spigen, the wallet S looks great.


----------



## spikeSP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I think the problem with cases for the S8 might just be that because the phone itself is so beautiful NO case will do it justice. I mean, I would never in a million years buy a phone that looks like the S8 and then lock it away in a fugly Otterbox, but that's just me.
> 
> As far as Spigen goes, the simple fact is that since the GS4 they have consistently made the prettiest and most unique cases for Samsung phones, at least IMO. They are the one case manufacturer that back in the day attempted to emulate the look of modern phones (with a metal (plastic) band surrounding a matte black body) and their reputation from the GS4 has really carried them forward ever since for us Samsung fans. I know I personally always check Spigen's product listings first whenever I buy a new Samsung phone. No shilling here, I promise!


Thanks for the history! Fair enough! And yup that is exactly the conundrum I'm in. I never had a phone this pretty before so I always threw them in otterboxes and didn't think about it again. I think I'm gonna go Spigen neo hybrid, or wait a few days and see what those evutec cases are like


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Eh, at least cases are pretty inexpensive so its common for people to buy several and change them out as their mood dictates. I actually got a random clear case from my VZN store when I got my S7E with the intention of ordering a Spigen later on but this case has actually grown on me so I never did.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Eh, at least cases are pretty inexpensive so its common for people to buy several and change them out as their mood dictates. I actually got a random clear case from my VZN store when I got my S7E with the intention of ordering a Spigen later on but this case has actually grown on me so I never did.


Yeah. For 10-15 they give the phone a new look and feel. Still if you love cases I would say get an iPhone.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Believe me, I'd go no-case if I could but just can't risk it even though I rarely ever drop my phone. Crap still happens so I have to get a case but i get the most minimalist case I can so that the phone remains as sleek and svelte as possible. The S8 in particular would kill me to put in a case simply because I'd want to look at and feel that gorgeous body every time I used the phone but still can't risk it.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Who the hell pays more than $5 for a case? I can understand if you need an otterbox for work though.


----------



## RocketAbyss

You might want to check out the Spigen Crystal Shell. Thats what I am using for my S8


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## STEvil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Who the hell pays more than $5 for a case? I can understand if you need an otterbox for work though.


$80 for otterbox defender up here in Canada









I run one on my s8+, works pretty good. I dont care how it looks too much as long as its functional. Glass covers on the front are a must for my job as well, welding and farming are horrible on phones and the plastic face covers will make sparks and dust stick...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That Spigen is sweet! Is it the flexible one? That's the kind of case I like for phones like this as it allows you to appreciate the look and slimness of the S8 while offering basic protection. Not expecting it to fully protect it from a head-height fall but definitely better odds than with no case at all and I'll take that risk rather than locking up such a beautiful phone in a gun safe like the Otterbox.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> You might want to check out the Spigen Crystal Shell. Thats what I am using for my S8
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice case. Got 1 for 50 cents.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> $80 for otterbox defender up here in Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run one on my s8+, works pretty good. I dont care how it looks too much as long as its functional. Glass covers on the front are a must for my job as well, welding and farming are horrible on phones and the plastic face covers will make sparks and dust stick...


I think you've got the wrong phone for your work environment. I'd have something cheap and rugged like an S5 Active for use in work conditions like you describe. The Otterbox ruins the whole point of the S8 IMO.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Nice case. Got 1 for 50 cents.


How the heck you do that? Its $30 on Amazon!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> How the heck you do that? Its $30 on Amazon!


Slickdeals homie. Need to keep an eye out.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Sadly I rarely have any time to keep an eye out between work and my 7 year old!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sadly I rarely have any time to keep an eye out between work and my 7 year old!


That's what deal alerts are for. Paying more than $5 for these cases is insane. Probably costs 10 cents to make.

https://slickdeals.net/deal-alerts/


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> That's what deal alerts are for. Paying more than $5 for these cases is insane. Probably costs 10 cents to make.
> 
> https://slickdeals.net/deal-alerts/


Thanks man! You always on top of the "scams" lol! I remember how you made out like a bandit with the Note 7! How many 256GB SD cards did you get again??


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Thanks man! You always on top of the "scams" lol! I remember how you made out like a bandit with the Note 7! How many 256GB SD cards did you get again??


I ended up with 4. Took my lady's SD cards since she never uses them.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Dang it! I only got one and whatever the partial refund was that Samsung gave out. Definitely missed out on that (but I still actually have the Note 7!!!)


----------



## STEvil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I think you've got the wrong phone for your work environment. I'd have something cheap and rugged like an S5 Active for use in work conditions like you describe. The Otterbox ruins the whole point of the S8 IMO.


It works ok, i'd call it better than previous otterboxes. I have had "active" phones and they fare no better.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The Otterbox ruins the whole point of the S8 IMO.


To each their own i suppose. I got it because its cheaper than the deductable and even with an otterbox on the S8 is still dwarfed by my N6. I might swap it with a mophie once they launch but since Im sitting at 8 hours SOT with 38% left right now so I might pass on the mophie.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> It works ok, i'd call it better than previous otterboxes. I have had "active" phones and they fare no better.


You need a Nokia!


----------



## STEvil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You need a Nokia!


I liked the old flip and slider phones. Never had luck with nokia other than they worked about average.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Dang it! I only got one and whatever the partial refund was that Samsung gave out. Definitely missed out on that (but I still actually have the Note 7!!!)


How did you keep your N7? Did your service provider tell you that it was turned in already? Same thing happened with my lady's N7. Ended up selling it on CL for $360.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That Spigen is sweet! Is it the flexible one? That's the kind of case I like for phones like this as it allows you to appreciate the look and slimness of the S8 while offering basic protection. Not expecting it to fully protect it from a head-height fall but definitely better odds than with no case at all and I'll take that risk rather than locking up such a beautiful phone in a gun safe like the Otterbox.


Its made from TPU but not super flexible. Its a semi-hard case and has those "air-cushion" technology corners that Spigen calls them, providing overall excellent corner protection. It would survive a waist height drop no problem i guess(not that I've tested it







)


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Its made from TPU but not super flexible. Its a semi-hard case and has those "air-cushion" technology corners that Spigen calls them, providing overall excellent corner protection. It would survive a waist height drop no problem i guess(not that I've tested it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


That price is ******ed though.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> That price is ******ed though.


Yeah too bad we dont have good prices here. The cost of Amazon shipping to my country too would result in paying the same price as I do at local shops anyway. Besides, I rather pay for a long lasting case vs many different and not as protective/durable cases. But that's just me


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Yeah too bad we dont have good prices here. The cost of Amazon shipping to my country too would result in paying the same price as I do at local shops anyway. Besides, I rather pay for a long lasting case vs many different and not as protective/durable cases. But that's just me


Have you tried ebay? They have a bunch of cases for cheap.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Have you tried ebay? They have a bunch of cases for cheap.


Yup. Local listings show the same price as those sold at local shops($3-5 off at most). Some dont include shipping as well. Doing international ebay still won't make much of a difference purely cos I would be paying more for shipping than I do for the case(unless of course I decide to buy in bulk)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I just never sent my N7 back and VZN never said anything so I guess it's mine. Not worth anything though. Can't activate it so it's stuck on wifi and nobody will buy it. Still cool to play around with though.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I just never sent my N7 back and VZN never said anything so I guess it's mine. Not worth anything though. Can't activate it so it's stuck on wifi and nobody will buy it. Still cool to play around with though.


Assuming the screen is in perfect condition, and you sold it cheap enough, I'm sure someone would be willing to buy it just for use in a budget VR headset.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Basically new condition since it was a replacement and I only used it a couple weeks before Samsung shut the whole thing down. Still, I'd rather keep it than sell it for $50 or anything like that. It's still a beautiful phone (coral blue).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> How the heck you do that? Its $30 on Amazon!


Why am I seeing it at $14.99 at Amazon? https://www.amazon.com/Spigen-Crystal-Protection-Premium-Clarity/dp/B06XP6KZKC?th=1


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Why am I seeing it at $14.99 at Amazon? https://www.amazon.com/Spigen-Crystal-Protection-Premium-Clarity/dp/B06XP6KZKC?th=1


Link shows $10.99-11.99 depending on color for me in the US.

I bought a bunch of Ringke cases for $4 each and they were similar to quality of Spigen and Caseology cases I had for my S5. Spigen also had their S8/S8+ cases for $4-6 each, although all those codes were already claimed before I saw it in Slickdeals.









Went with these 4 cases:
Fusion
Slim
Air
Flex S

I really love how Ringke designed the back so that there's a dip around the fingerprint sensor area. Makes it easy to use the fingerprint scanner as well as swiping up/down to open/close the notifications panel. All of the cases I bought came with that dip as well as a small area on the bottom left to attach a keychain or wrist strap (like on a point and shoot camera).


----------



## budgetgamer120

My main issues with phones now is endurance while using GPS or Video Calling.

Battery just drains instantly.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Knockoff phones are already out there. My buddy was in a store and overheard someone else complaining about a S8 bought on eBay... It was an obvious fake phone... The Galaxy S8 on the back looked like it was written with a sharpie marker. They were trying to activate the phone


----------



## Mad Pistol

I showed my S8+ to a colleague with an iPhone 7 Plus. He's a die-hard Apple guy, and he loves his phone.

I showed him this video on my S8+.





It was game over... he was gobsmacked at how gorgeous the S8's screen is.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Why am I seeing it at $14.99 at Amazon? https://www.amazon.com/Spigen-Crystal-Protection-Premium-Clarity/dp/B06XP6KZKC?th=1


Different case than I was looking at, my bad. I was talking about this one:

https://www.amazon.com/Spigen-Crystal-Galaxy-Reinforced-Corners/dp/B01MSD3SQ1/ref=sr_1_19?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1493094480&sr=1-19&keywords=spigen+galaxy+s8+plus


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Different case than I was looking at, my bad. I was talking about this one:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Spigen-Crystal-Galaxy-Reinforced-Corners/dp/B01MSD3SQ1/ref=sr_1_19?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1493094480&sr=1-19&keywords=spigen+galaxy+s8+plus


Oh ok. I guess this case is better then? Is it only compatible with the S8+?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok. I guess this case is better then? Is it only compatible with the S8+?


Spigen has Crystal Shell for both S8 and S8+. I'm already using it for my S8 as soon as I took it out of the box and its a very nice and durable case


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Spigen has Crystal Shell for both S8 and S8+. I'm already using it for my S8 as soon as I took it out of the box and its a very nice and durable case


Great! Does it include a screen protector for the front though? Or is it better to use tempered glass with it?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Great! Does it include a screen protector for the front though? Or is it better to use tempered glass with it?


It doesnt come with a screen protector, so yes you should use tempered glass. Also, most tempered glass will fit and will not interfere with the Crystal Shell case, just be careful of the alignment cos its an almost snug fit with the glass.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> It doesnt come with a screen protector, so yes you should use tempered glass. Also, most tempered glass will fit and will not interfere with the Crystal Shell case, just be careful of the alignment cos its an almost snug fit with the glass.


How does the tempered glass fit into to the "edge" contour of either the S8 or S8+ though?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How does the tempered glass fit into to the "edge" contour of either the S8 or S8+ though?


Most (if not all) the tempered glass for S8/8+ are made with the edges already incorporated into the protector itself.
It should look like this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 
https://www.bodyguardz.com/samsung/samsung-galaxy-s8-screen-protectors-tempered-glass.html


----------



## MerkageTurk

Don't see a reason to upgrade from my note 3

How is gaming performance ?

iPhone seems 60fps and Samsung laggy


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Most (if not all) the tempered glass for S8/8+ are made with the edges already incorporated into the protector itself.
> It should look like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bodyguardz.com/samsung/samsung-galaxy-s8-screen-protectors-tempered-glass.html


The tempered glass protectors have been having a difficult time with Samsung's edge displays because they are hard to get to stick satisfactorily on the edges and in the middle (the main reason I never got a screen protector for my S7E). Perhaps they have figured it out with the S8?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The tempered glass protectors have been having a difficult time with Samsung's edge displays because they are hard to get to stick satisfactorily on the edges and in the middle (the main reason I never got a screen protector for my S7E). Perhaps they have figured it out with the S8?


I guess we should wait for the reviews then. Are they expensive though?


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I guess we should wait for the reviews then. Are they expensive though?


From what I could gather you never saw Zagg glass screens for the S7 edge on shelves because they all broke with in a day of putting them on or less. I use to work part time at an electronics retailer and the first shipment had 5 of them. (Wanted to clearify on someone elses phone and what they told me) The first one broke putting it on the phone. The second cracked about 30min after it was on. The third lasted overnight and the last two were on customer phones all broke with in a day... So yes I hope there has been an improvement


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Don't see a reason to upgrade from my note 3
> 
> How is gaming performance ?
> 
> iPhone seems 60fps and Samsung laggy


If you care about mobile gaming so much then iPhone is better for that without a doubt. Partly because iPhone has powerful GPU but very low screen resolution compared to something like Galaxy S8, and also games tend to get optimized better for IOS.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Don't see a reason to upgrade from my note 3
> 
> How is gaming performance ?
> 
> iPhone seems 60fps and Samsung laggy
> 
> 
> 
> If you care about mobile gaming so much then iPhone is better for that without a doubt. Partly because iPhone has powerful GPU but very low screen resolution compared to something like Galaxy S8, and also games tend to get optimized better for IOS.
Click to expand...

And the selection is better, IMHO. iOS seems to get more of the awesome PC ports in particular, like Transistor for example.


----------



## soth7676

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The tempered glass protectors have been having a difficult time with Samsung's edge displays because they are hard to get to stick satisfactorily on the edges and in the middle (the main reason I never got a screen protector for my S7E). Perhaps they have figured it out with the S8?


i grabbed a otterbox defender for my s7 edge....screen protector already in the case.....sometimes the plastic screen protectors are the the better...especially in the case of curved screens


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The tempered glass protectors have been having a difficult time with Samsung's edge displays because they are hard to get to stick satisfactorily on the edges and in the middle (the main reason I never got a screen protector for my S7E). Perhaps they have figured it out with the S8?


I think the edges on the S8 are less pronounced compared to the S7Edge, well from my observation at least from comparing my colleague's S7E at work. The current one im using is a bit meh, but I've found a local shop that does a very nice job applying the tampered glass(of a different brand from the one i'm using) very well and covers the whole front. I'd probably go for that when my current meh one breaks lol.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I think the edges on the S8 are less pronounced compared to the S7Edge, well from my observation at least from comparing my colleague's S7E at work. The current one im using is a bit meh, but I've found a local shop that does a very nice job applying the tampered glass(of a different brand from the one i'm using) very well and covers the whole front. I'd probably go for that when my current meh one breaks lol.


What do you use currently?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What do you use currently?


Can't remember the brand, but im gonna get it changed later cos this one is pure nonsense.

I will try and find the name/brand of the new one I'm getting.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Can't remember the brand, but im gonna get it changed later cos this one is pure nonsense.
> 
> I will try and find the name/brand of the new one I'm getting.


Great! Please let me know. I'll be getting my S8 on May 10 and I want to be ready with basic protection for it (I guess the Spigen Liquid Crystal and a front screen protector qualify).


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Can't go wrong with Spigen in my opinion. I think you're going to love this new phone! Congrats!


----------



## d5aqoep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Can't go wrong with Spigen in my opinion. I think you're going to love this new phone! Congrats!


Everything can go wrong with Spiegen all the time like me. I think Spiegen is overpriced and overhyped junk. I ordered Nexus back cover and the cutouts were misaligned. Then I ordered for Pixel and the case was too tight to fit in. Finally I ordered tempered glass and after applying on Pixel, there were halo air bubbles at edges.

In short, avoid Spiegen. Their QA RnD had started slipping few years back.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Can't go wrong with Spigen in my opinion. I think you're going to love this new phone! Congrats!


I definitely will! My last Samsung phone is an S3! Lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d5aqoep*
> 
> Everything can go wrong with Spiegen all the time like me. I think Spiegen is overpriced and overhyped junk. I ordered Nexus back cover and the cutouts were misaligned. Then I ordered for Pixel and the case was too tight to fit in. Finally I ordered tempered glass and after applying on Pixel, there were halo air bubbles at edges.
> 
> In short, avoid Spiegen. Their QA RnD had started slipping few years back.


Ok, now I'm confused which one to get


----------



## Kokin

FYI: some glass screen protectors have a matrix of small dots on the screen, which is supposed to help reduce the "rainbow" effect. With regular usage, you won't notice them, but if you decide to use the Gear VR headset, you may want to look for a glass protector without the dots.

I usually go with a case and no screen protector. I have been switching between the Ringke Slim case and Fusion case which are pretty much the same as the Spigen Thin Fit case and Crystal Shell case, and they have been great! Both cases have no issues with wireless charging and I am able to use the magnetic car mount with the small metal plate between my phone and the case. I just needed to move the metal plate away from the center of the back since that's where the wireless charging coils are located. With wireless charging, the metal plate would shoot to a very high temperature (too hot to touch) in less than a minute.







Induction charging is great, but that's one of the drawbacks unfortunately.


----------



## kevindd992002

I also want to go that route (case without screen protector). But is the screen really scratch-resistant?


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I also want to go that route (case without screen protector). But is the screen really scratch-resistant?


My S7E screen looked good after 13mo of use but I do tend to be conscious of not putting keys in the same pocket and where I rest my phone. You had to clean the screen and reflect a light source off the screen to get any HINT of a SMALL shallow scratch.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> My S7E screen looked good after 13mo of use but I do tend to be conscious of not putting keys in the same pocket and where I rest my phone. You had to clean the screen and reflect a light source off the screen to get any HINT of a SMALL shallow scratch.


This has been my luck with the last 5 or so smartphones I've had. I think the worst offender was my Note 3, and even then it took some lighting angles to really show them. You would have to consistently have abrasive junk in your pockets or areas where you set your phone down to scratch the screen to the point of ruin or even noticeable.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've never gotten a screen protector for my S7E (got it in October) and it still looks nearly perfect. I have one very small scratch in the bottom left that can't be seen except in certain lighting conditions. Its actually the very first smart phone that I haven't put a screen protector on and it has been dropped a couple of times.

The only reason I didn't get a protector for this phone was because I viewed it simply as a temporary phone since I really didn't want to replace my Note 7 in the first place and figured I'd just get an S8 Plus when it came out anyway. I had heard at the time that Samsung may be offering free upgrades to the S8 for Note 7 owners that had to settle for the S7 once they had to return their Note 7's but I guess that just didn't happen. Would have been a really nice move by Samsung to atone for the recall fiasco but I guess that's just old news now. Oh well...


----------



## DADDYDC650

I don't bother buying screen protectors for phones with curved screens. Hard to find a good one, don't feel like spending the extra cash on it and I always swap phones.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I don't bother buying screen protectors for phones with curved screens. Hard to find a good one, don't feel like spending the extra cash on it and I always swap phones.


So you just run the phone with a thin case?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So you just run the phone with a thin case?


Usually. Nothing too thick.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I also want to go that route (case without screen protector). But is the screen really scratch-resistant?


Gorilla Glass 5 is less scratch-resistant than previous versions of Gorilla Glass, but it can still take a good beating. I didn't use any screen protectors for my Galaxy S5 (Gorilla Glass 3) and didn't get any scratches until I accidentally dropped it in a military armored vehicle I was riding in for work. Even then, the scratches weren't deep and didn't have any visual distortions.

If anything, just run without a screen protector for the first few days and determine if you need one after.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Gorilla Glass 5 is less scratch-resistant than previous versions of Gorilla Glass, but it can still take a good beating. I didn't use any screen protectors for my Galaxy S5 (Gorilla Glass 3) and didn't get any scratches until I accidentally dropped it in a military armored vehicle I was riding in for work. Even then, the scratches weren't deep and didn't have any visual distortions.
> 
> If anything, just run without a screen protector for the first few days and determine if you need one after.


Ok, that makes sense. Though I have to ask, are non-TG protectors good for Edge devices nowadays?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok, that makes sense. Though I have to ask, are non-TG protectors good for Edge devices nowadays?


First curved edge device for me, although I've always read about how easily the edge of non-TG protectors tend to start peeling off eventually.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Gorilla Glass 5 is less scratch-resistant than previous versions of Gorilla Glass, but it can still take a good beating. I didn't use any screen protectors for my Galaxy S5 (Gorilla Glass 3) and didn't get any scratches until I accidentally dropped it in a military armored vehicle I was riding in for work. Even then, the scratches weren't deep and didn't have any visual distortions.
> 
> If anything, just run without a screen protector for the first few days and determine if you need one after.


GG5 is better for drop which I think is better than scratch resistant. The only thing I do not like about running the screen RAW is that in time it will lose the coating and be a fingerprint magnet.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ugg, my S8+ has the pink edges. When is the software update suppose to be out to fix that?

Also, I keep disabling "Samsung Voice input" and it keeps turning on. What utter trash software. Any way to permanently disable it?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ugg, my S8+ has the pink edges. When is the software update suppose to be out to fix that?
> 
> Also, I keep disabling "Samsung Voice input" and it keeps turning on. What utter trash software. Any way to permanently disable it?


Did you try disabling via Settings > Apps > Show System Apps?


----------



## b0oMeR

Why is the US so late on things?
The S9 is out already in Japan.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> Why is the US so late on things?
> The S9 is out already in Japan.


Those are called knockoff Chinese imitations


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ugg, my S8+ has the pink edges. When is the software update suppose to be out to fix that?
> 
> Also, I keep disabling "Samsung Voice input" and it keeps turning on. What utter trash software. Any way to permanently disable it?


Might be down to your carrier as to when you can expect the update but AFAIK its already been finished. What is Samsung Voice Input? Haven't seen that pop up on my S7E yet...


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ugg, my S8+ has the pink edges. When is the software update suppose to be out to fix that?


Mine has no problems but at least the update came to us here yesterday, I'd expect to see it over there shortly.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Might be down to your carrier as to when you can expect the update but AFAIK its already been finished. What is Samsung Voice Input? Haven't seen that pop up on my S7E yet...


If you use the stock Samsung keyboard, you can enable Samsung Voice Input. I don't use it, so I kept it disabled.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ugg, my S8+ has the pink edges. When is the software update suppose to be out to fix that?
> 
> Also, I keep disabling "Samsung Voice input" and it keeps turning on. What utter trash software. Any way to permanently disable it?


Saw this on a display model. It turned me off..


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Saw this on a display model. It turned me off..


How pink was it? Mine is slightly pinkish I think but that's it. Really not that noticeable and I expect the colors to be a little off since that part of the display is curved. No big deal at all.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Have any pics of this? Just curious what it looks like.


----------



## szeged

got my s8+ today

pretty impressed so far.

upgraded from a note 4.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Any sign of a pink screen? I have yet to see this phenomenon on any of the display models I've personally sampled thus far.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> How pink was it? Mine is slightly pinkish I think but that's it. Really not that noticeable and I expect the colors to be a little off since that part of the display is curved. No big deal at all.


It was pink on the edges. On both the S8 and S8+


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Not on any of the ones I've personally seen. I know its an actual issue for some but its not like they are all affected. Besides, Samsung has already developed a software fix for the issue. Its stuff like this, however, that makes me glad I'm waiting for the Note 8 later this year. They should have most of the issues from the S8 worked out by then.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Not on any of the ones I've personally seen. I know its an actual issue for some but its not like they are all affected. Besides, Samsung has already developed a software fix for the issue. Its stuff like this, however, that makes me glad I'm waiting for the Note 8 later this year. They should have most of the issues from the S8 worked out by then.


This is just how OLED is according to a Samsung rep. No display is perfect.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Like I said though, unless I'm just utterly color blind, I didn't see any pinkish hues on any of the sample S8's I've seen in person. The displays look largely the same to me as my S7E and Note 7. I know AMOLED displays tend to be warmer than IPS but I don't think that is what this issue is referring to.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> This is just how OLED is according to a Samsung rep. No display is perfect.


Does that mean it won't get fixed by the upcoming software update?


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> *Like I said though, unless I'm just utterly color blind*, I didn't see any pinkish hues on any of the sample S8's I've seen in person. The displays look largely the same to me as my S7E and Note 7. I know AMOLED displays tend to be warmer than IPS but I don't think that is what this issue is referring to.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Does that mean it won't get fixed by the upcoming software update?


i think what the software will do is alter lighting on the edges... But the ones I saw on GSM arena has the whole screen pink. So I am really not sure what the issue is. or maybe there are 2 different issues.

the fix is rolling out btw http://www.gsmarena.com/galaxy_s8_red_tint_fixing_update_is_rolling_out-news-24778.php

This was not what i saw, which seems to be the fix Samsung is rolling out. Only the edges were pink on the ones i saw.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Any sign of a pink screen? I have yet to see this phenomenon on any of the display models I've personally sampled thus far.


no pink screen for me.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Like I said though, unless I'm just utterly color blind, I didn't see any pinkish hues on any of the sample S8's I've seen in person. The displays look largely the same to me as my S7E and Note 7. I know AMOLED displays tend to be warmer than IPS but I don't think that is what this issue is referring to.


Noticed nothing on my friends S8+. Same ans my S7E.


----------



## Rafdal

I currently have a dying Nexus 6P and I'd like a new one. The normal s8 is making my upgrade itch really bad. The only issue I have is that I'm a sucker for pure andriod, and not touchwiz or anything like that. But I have a feeling I'll succumb in the end and just go for it. I just don't want to regret it


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rafdal*
> 
> I currently have a dying Nexus 6P and I'd like a new one. The normal s8 is making my upgrade itch really bad. The only issue I have is that I'm a sucker for pure andriod, and not touchwiz or anything like that. But I have a feeling I'll succumb in the end and just go for it. I just don't want to regret it


No regrets for me yet. Had it since April 19th. Fits perfectly in my hand and looks amazing.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rafdal*
> 
> I currently have a dying Nexus 6P and I'd like a new one. The normal s8 is making my upgrade itch really bad. The only issue I have is that I'm a sucker for pure andriod, and not touchwiz or anything like that. But I have a feeling I'll succumb in the end and just go for it. I just don't want to regret it


Pure Android will always feel faster than TW.


----------



## epic1337

pink tint looks cute, whats the problem with it?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Here's my S8. What do you guys think of the display? Looks like a slight red tint but it's really not that noticeable with my eyes. Not an issue at all.



iPhone 7 Plus in comparison


----------



## epic1337

its slightly pink, but not as pink as the others.

you can notice this from the google "O" yellow color turning orange.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Here's my S8. What do you guys think of the display? Looks like a slight red tint but it's really not that noticeable with my eyes. Not an issue at all.
> 
> 
> 
> iPhone 7 Plus in comparison


It is more pink around the edge. I think that has something to do with light refraction.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> its slightly pink, but not as pink as the others.
> 
> you can notice this from the google "O" yellow color turning orange.


That's probably because I have adaptive display selected under screen mode. Saturates the colors just a bit.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> That's probably because I have adaptive display selected under screen mode. Saturates the colors just a bit.


color saturation doesn't turn yellow to orange, it turns yellow to gold.
on the other hand, mixing yellow with pink will turn it into orange.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> color saturation doesn't turn yellow to orange, it turns yellow to gold.
> on the other hand, mixing yellow with pink will turn it into orange.


Call me crazy but both of my phones have the orange O on the google.com page.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Call me crazy but both of my phones have the orange O on the google.com page.


nope, your iphone's is gold.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> nope, your iphone's is gold.


Pics weren't taken with the same camera and both phones have different color temps.


----------



## epic1337

then whats the point of comparing it then?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> then whats the point of comparing it then?


To see the red tint.... not to compare the colors on google text.


----------



## emeianoite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Hopefully they actually use gorilla glass instead of just saying they did. My S7 scratched from putting it in a pocket with keys (gorilla glass doesn't scratch from that so it can't be gorilla glass)...and it had issues streaming content without stutters from all sources @ 720p.
> 
> And hopefully they stop loading it up with excessive bloatware for providers...they caused so many firmware issues with the S7 with incompatibilities between their carrier bloatware+update structure.
> 
> As long as these issues exist I will NEVER touch another Samsung phone again.


I never put my phone in a pocket with keys, that's just dumb.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> To see the red tint.... not to compare the colors on google text.


but didn't you just imply comparing it is irrelevant?









and comparing colors is also a matter of looking for the red tint, color of texts are also affected by color tints.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Pics weren't taken with the same camera and both phones have different color temps.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

All amoled displays have a warmer color temp than LCD.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> but didn't you just imply comparing it is irrelevant?


Can you not see the slight red tint on the S8 pic? There's no red tint where the Google text so not sure what you're getting at.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> All amoled displays have a warmer color temp than LCD.


Exactly + saturated color mode set on my phone.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Can you not see the slight red tint on the S8 pic? There's no red tint where the Google text so not sure what you're getting at.


i'm seeing pink flush across the screen, the edges only has a deeper shade of pink tint.

i'm rather curious whether you see this or not.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> i'm seeing pink flush across the screen, the edges only has a deeper shade of pink tint.
> 
> i'm rather curious whether you see this or not.


Not on my phone nor my Samsung KS8000 display. Might be your monitor/phone.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Not on my phone nor my Samsung KS8000 display. Might be your monitor/phone.


you aren't making any sense now.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> you aren't making any sense now.


Must be opposite day.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Must be opposite day.


pretty sure i can believe the numbers being shown by the photo editor.



you can actually try it yourself, i'm seeing pink tint across the screen, hue shifted closer to red and higher saturation.


----------



## Kokin

The picture of the S8 from DADDYDC does have a pink/reddish tint around the outer portion of the screen and I can see it using my crappy TN work monitors and with my S8+. That said, it's not really a comparison if it was taken with different cameras and different lighting.









Me and my gf's S8+ don't have any weird pink/red tints on our screens thankfully. A little bit of pink can be seen at the curved edges on the sides, but that's to be expected due to light refraction, even the Best Buy store demo units had this. Looking straight towards the edges (45 deg from the front), the pink turns back to regular white for me.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Don't have any pink/red tint to my S8. And this is even before my carrier rolled out the color update from Samsung 2 days ago. Screen is still as gorgeous as ever


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> The picture of the S8 from DADDYDC does have a pink/reddish tint around the outer portion of the screen and I can see it using my crappy TN work monitors and with my S8+. That said, it's not really a comparison if it was taken with different cameras and different lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my gf's S8+ don't have any weird pink/red tints on our screens thankfully. *A little bit of pink can be seen at the curved edges on the sides, but that's to be expected due to light refraction, even the Best Buy store demo units had this*. Looking straight towards the edges (45 deg from the front), the pink turns back to regular white for me.


That is what I thought. Spoils it for me though.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> That is what I thought. Spoils it for me though.


LoL, it's really not noticeable unless you're really picky or get a phone with defective display. No display is perfect so GL with that search.

BTW, I asked my lady if she noticed any red tint on my display and to look closely. She didn't notice anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

If you don't notice anything I wouldn't worry one second about it. Doesn't matter if somebody on the internet busts out a photo editor, if you're happy with the display then that's all that really matters. As I've said over and over, I haven't noticed this issue on any of the S8's I've played around with and it remains the most gorgeous phone display I've ever seen by a large margin. And I thought the screen on my Note 7 was pretty amazing!


----------



## blue1512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> To see the red tint.... not to compare the colors on google text.


FYI most iPhone LCD screens suffer from yellow-tint.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue1512*
> 
> FYI most iPhone LCD screens suffer from yellow-tint.


That's kinda been my point. No display is perfect. Some have a yellow tint, blue tint, green tint and red tint.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Have you turned off adaptive display or the blue light filter? My S7E has both features and they both cause a much warmer screen tone than basic mode.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Have you turned off adaptive display or the blue light filter? My S7E has both features and they both cause a much warmer screen tone than basic mode.


No blue light filter and I always have adaptive display enabled. I've got no issue with my display. I have a good one with no dead pixels so no complaints.

Here's a decent video testing a decent amount of S8 displays as well as iPhone 7's.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> No blue light filter and I always have adaptive display enabled. I've got no issue with my display. I have a good one with no dead pixels so no complaints.
> 
> Here's a decent video testing a decent amount of S8 displays as well as iPhone 7's.


Cool dude!







I'm extremely jealous of your phone! Can't wait for my Note 8!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Cool dude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm extremely jealous of your phone! Can't wait for my Note 8!


No need to be jealous. I'm sure your current phone is just as awesome. I'll be debating between the Note 8 and iPhone 8 myself....


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You're right, at least about my Note 7, which I still love to absolute death! My S7E is kinda meh for me tbh, and nothing more than a temporary replacement until I can get a Note 8. Not bad by any means but not the phone I wanted, nor ever expected to have...


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> LoL, it's really not noticeable unless you're really picky or get a phone with defective display. No display is perfect so GL with that search.
> 
> BTW, I asked my lady if she noticed any red tint on my display and to look closely. She didn't notice anything out of the ordinary.


Myself I did not notice the natural blue tint on whites amoled does until I switched to ips and had both phones in hand. Maybe that's why the pink color around the edges stood out so much.


----------



## Kokin

I think we're seeing a red-biased tone due to these OLED screens using the Red-Green or Red-Blue sub-pixel formation. To see the pink edges, I'd have to really focus at the edges and that's only if it's a bright white background. My attention is usually away from the edges and I'm not using a browser majority of the time, so my experience has been very pleasant.









I agree that these displays are gorgeous to look at and use. I have my phone set to Adaptive Display without any changes to the color profile and I've set the blue light filter to be on at 7:30pm-7am and it really does ease the eye strain/fatigue.

Has anyone tried using Bixby extensively? I don't really see much use of it at it's current state, it seems too underdeveloped at the moment.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Has anyone tried using Bixby extensively? I don't really see much use of it at it's current state, it seems too underdeveloped at the moment.


Nope! In fact I'm using a third party software to remap the button to whatever i choose haha! If youre wondering, its called bxActions (and its free from the play store too) enjoy


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Nope! In fact I'm using a third party software to remap the button to whatever i choose haha! If youre wondering, its called bxActions (and its free from the play store too) enjoy


Considered remapping the button, but want to see how Bixby is implemented. If I don't see any updates to it within the following month, I'll go ahead and remap the button.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm intrigued with where Samsung will go with Bixby as I think the idea for what it could be is good but yeah, its obviously not ready for prime time yet. Shame they made the button unmappable (except with third party software) considering the very early beta stage the software currently is in.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Bixby has promising features, but I dont know how well it'll work with worldwide markets. From the looks of it, it seems like its catering to a very niche demographic when it comes to who will actually use it. Your average user won't even bother about it tbh. Some features might intrigue them, but it won't be an important daily usage kind of feature. Just my 2cents.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You're probably right but we'll have to wait and see what Samsung has planned for it before we can fairly judge its ultimate efficacy. For the most part I doubt many people really use any of these digital assistants as envisioned by their creators but Samsung appears to be putting a lot of emphasis on Bixby.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Bixby has promising features, but I dont know how well it'll work with worldwide markets. From the looks of it, it seems like its catering to a very niche demographic when it comes to who will actually use it. Your average user won't even bother about it tbh. Some features might intrigue them, but it won't be an important daily usage kind of feature. Just my 2cents.


You are absolutely correct. It's one of those things that most people will try for a few minutes and never touch again, especially in big majority of the world where Bixby will not be fully implemented for years to come. I get it why they did it, they have to add something to make it stand out in ads and feature lists when compared to other phones, but this should be completely optional. Dedicated non-remappable button is so irritating.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> You are absolutely correct. It's one of those things that most people will try for a few minutes and never touch again, especially in big majority of the world where Bixby will not be fully implemented for years to come. I get it why they did it, they have to add something to make it stand out in ads and feature lists when compared to other phones, but this should be completely optional. Dedicated non-remappable button is so irritating.


Pretty much. Ever since I remapped my Bixby button using third party apps, I've kinda almost forgot that Bixby existed lol. Samsung could have made that button remappable a very nice quality of life addition tbh. It is in a nice spot where you wont usually hit it by accident, especially with a case that gives that button a different texture feel.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Pretty much. *Ever since I remapped my Bixby button using third party apps, I've kinda almost forgot that Bixby existed lol.* Samsung could have made that button remappable a very nice quality of life addition tbh. It is in a nice spot where you wont usually hit it by accident, especially with a case that gives that button a different texture feel.


Ironically, this is probably exactly the reason Samsung elected to make the button un-remappable in the first place. They're putting far too much effort and resources into Bixby for everyone to simply change the button to a camera button on day one and forget all about it...


----------



## Streetdragon

sooo i have my S8 now. nice nice nice! feels good in my hand, feels good to touch. didnt testet the camera so far.
Network is faster too(old phone is the S6) LTE would be nice.. but this is something new in germoney. wount happen in the next years^^

need some free time to play morw with it.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> sooo i have my S8 now. nice nice nice! feels good in my hand, feels good to touch. didnt testet the camera so far.
> Network is faster too(old phone is the S6) LTE would be nice.. but this is something new in germoney. wount happen in the next years^^
> 
> need some free time to play morw with it.


Welcome to the club! I too came from the S6!


----------



## exodus1500

Did they make the glass any better? I hate my S7 edge. I dropped it on the floor of my van that has a thin rubber liner and it cracked from the edge. zero scratches on the glass, but it has cracked 3 times now from dropping at stupidly low heights because of the edge screen. I have only cracked one screen in my life before(lots of drops), and that was 100% my fault....


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Its GG5 as opposed to GG4 (on the S7E). Still, my S7E has been dropped a few times from waist level and the screen hasn't cracked yet. I do have it in a case though.

The thing is though, phones are very thin and light with ever larger display-to-body ratios (especially the S8) so its unreasonable to expect to be able to drop it and guarantee it doesn't crack. The simple answer is to not drop your $800 all-screen phone in the first place because I don't care how good the glass or the design is, if it hits just right its going to break.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Its GG5 as opposed to GG4 (on the S7E). Still, my S7E has been dropped a few times from waist level and the screen hasn't cracked yet. I do have it in a case though.
> 
> The thing is though, phones are very thin and light with ever larger display-to-body ratios (especially the S8) so its unreasonable to expect to be able to drop it and guarantee it doesn't crack. The simple answer is to not drop your $800 all-screen phone in the first place because I don't care how good the glass or the design is, if it hits just right its going to break.


Sounds like a pretty good argument against making $800 all glass phones.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Only if you plan on dropping it all the time and not taking proper care of it. Besides, most phones have a glass screen so that argument doesn't really matter anyway. Any phone with a glass screen is susceptible to being broken if dropped so just don't drop it (or put it in something like an Otterbox if you're that worried about it). As I said, I've dropped my S7E a few times to no ill effect and Samsung phones since they went to the all-glass design with the S6 have generally fared well in drop tests anyway. Metal phones are subject to dents and plastic phones are just ugly and cheap feeling so its up to you to decide what you care about most when buying a phone and then choosing the one that's best for you. For me Samsung is about the only phone that I can consider with my personal preferences taken into account. If you have no interest in Samsung's current designs then what does it matter to you anyway? There's plenty of other options to choose from after all.


----------



## kevindd992002

So which is a better case, the Spigen Galaxy S8 Crystal Shell, Galaxy S8 Case Crystal Hybrid or the Galaxy S8 Case Liquid Crystal?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> You are absolutely correct. It's one of those things that most people will try for a few minutes and never touch again, especially in big majority of the world where Bixby will not be fully implemented for years to come. I get it why they did it, they have to add something to make it stand out in ads and feature lists when compared to other phones, but this should be completely optional. Dedicated non-remappable button is so irritating.


I used to think the same way about the gimmicky features on my S5 (fingerprint scanner, multi-window view, etc), but love how useful and responsive they are now on the S8. I often swipe at the fingerprint scanner to bring down my notifications and Samsung Pay has brought a lot of amusement to cashiers when their non-tap card readers accept my payments.









Bixby is pretty useless now, but I can see it becoming useful in a year or so.


----------



## exodus1500

Ive never had a case on any of my phones, and this is the first one that cracked by dropping it. my first drop was about 2 foot.... Cracked screen. Its because of the stupid curved screen, which I will never get again. I assumed they beefed up the glass because of the curve screen, but apparently not.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

If you are that against curved screens you might as well just move along. I can't tell you what to like or not but most of the people in this thread with interest in the S8 (and most Samsung phones going forward) are not concerned with edge displays and actually prefer them. Not sure why you even care what glass the S8 has if you've already said you'll never get another edge display phone again? There's plenty of other options out there for you to check out...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Ive never had a case on any of my phones, and this is the first one that cracked by dropping it. my first drop was about 2 foot.... Cracked screen. Its because of the stupid curved screen, which I will never get again. I assumed they beefed up the glass because of the curve screen, but apparently not.


Guess you'll need to stay away from new Samsung and possibly Apple phones from now on.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Did they make the glass any better? I hate my S7 edge. I dropped it on the floor of my van that has a thin rubber liner and it cracked from the edge. zero scratches on the glass, but it has cracked 3 times now from dropping at stupidly low heights because of the edge screen. I have only cracked one screen in my life before(lots of drops), and that was 100% my fault....


Glass will always crack.... How about stop dropping your phone?


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Ive never had a case on any of my phones, and this is the first one that cracked by dropping it. my first drop was about 2 foot.... Cracked screen. Its because of the stupid curved screen, which I will never get again. I assumed they beefed up the glass because of the curve screen, but apparently not.


With this being the first post I read entering this thread, I feel like my suspicions are already confirmed. Going to have to hold out for a non-curved...

Curved TVs, curved phones, what's next? I want this stuff out, out, OUT!


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> With this being the first post I read entering this thread, I feel like my suspicions are already confirmed. Going to have to hold out for a non-curved...
> 
> Curved TVs, curved phones, what's next? I want this stuff out, out, OUT!


Curved screens are delicate. If you tend to drop your device then stay clear. It will most likely break from the slightest fall.


----------



## budgetgamer120

The back is super delicate.

https://youtu.be/UiVwDStMNcw


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Curved screens are delicate. If you tend to drop your device then stay clear. It will most likely break from the slightest fall.


This is simply not the case in what research I have done into curved screens. I know that the back of the S8 broke in EverythingApple's drop test from waste height but then again the Note 7 did extraordinarily in their drop tests. In that same test the S8 curved screen survived even several head-height drops so I don't think we can assume in any way that curved screens are necessarily weaker than flat ones. As I said earlier, if your phone has a glass screen you can safely assume that the right drop on the right surface in the right conditions may break it, curved or not. Just don't drop your phone!


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Just don't drop your phone!


Can't say this more enough. Your clumsiness =/= how durable your phone screen is


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I imagine that at some point we will have phones that don't break (while not looking like some kind of army surplus gear) but for now the best solution is to just be careful with your phone. I'm not trying to say that it definitely will break if you drop it (on the contrary, most new phones are very resilient to drop damage already), just that if you drop it there's always a chance it will break no matter how well designed. Personally I just pay $9/mo for insurance and if I break it I replace it. Not ideal since it costs $100 but not the end of the world either.


----------



## pez

Also keep in mind that drop tests are still somewhat of an inconclusive test. All it takes is to drop your phone at the right stress/fracture point at the right height and it's 'totaled'.


----------



## exodus1500

All they had do do was extend the plastic around the corners a little higher on the edges. But form over function... they had to make it look sooo sleek. The actual glass screen doesnt even need to be wrapped around like it is in the corners where the weak spots are.

my first crack occurred from the corner, when I was on my hands and knees reaching under a table. It dropped no more than a foot and a half onto the floor and cracked :/

Second crack, same spot opposite side, that drop was higher up though, maybe waist high.

I know people have said dont drop your phone, but some of us actually leave the house and do things other than sit at a desk all day. If they had just not extended the glass in the corners for no reason other than aesthetics, I guarantee I wouldnt have a cracked screen.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> All they had do do was extend the plastic around the corners a little higher on the edges. But form over function... they had to make it look sooo sleek. The actual glass screen doesnt even need to be wrapped around like it is in the corners where the weak spots are.
> 
> my first crack occurred from the corner, when I was on my hands and knees reaching under a table. It dropped no more than a foot and a half onto the floor and cracked :/
> 
> Second crack, same spot opposite side, that drop was higher up though, maybe waist high.
> 
> I know people have said dont drop your phone, but some of us actually leave the house and do things other than sit at a desk all day. If they had just not extended the glass in the corners for no reason other than aesthetics, I guarantee I wouldnt have a cracked screen.


Well the fact that you "leave the house and do things other than sit at a desk all day" should automatically warrant you getting a proper case for your phone no? I too have to go about doing my job instead of sitting at a desk and have never had any unfortunate events with my phone cos 1.) its protected by a sufficiently protected but simplistic case (spigen crystal shell) and 2.) i don't actually drop my phone


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> All they had do do was extend the plastic around the corners a little higher on the edges. But form over function... they had to make it look sooo sleek. The actual glass screen doesnt even need to be wrapped around like it is in the corners where the weak spots are.
> 
> my first crack occurred from the corner, when I was on my hands and knees reaching under a table. It dropped no more than a foot and a half onto the floor and cracked :/
> 
> Second crack, same spot opposite side, that drop was higher up though, maybe waist high.
> 
> I know people have said dont drop your phone, but some of us actually leave the house and do things other than sit at a desk all day. If they had just not extended the glass in the corners for no reason other than aesthetics, I guarantee I wouldnt have a cracked screen.


It's almost laughable... you took the risk of running without a case and expected a phone with glass on BOTH sides to not crack at some point? A case not only provides protection, but helps to grip the phone a lot better both in your hand and in your pocket.

Couldn't you have just placed your phone on the table in the first place before going down to reach for something under the table? That's negligence on your part and another case (pun intended) that a case would have saved your phone.

I went white water rafting this past weekend and my phone stayed in the car. It was used in the forest afterward and experienced no drops. My phone has already gone through a handful of 1-2 feet drops in my car and is still in pristine condition with 2 weeks of usage. The difference is that I'm using a case.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Judging from the past few posts I think he's just looking to troll Samsung edge display phones. I can certainly understand if they are not your thing but there are plenty of us out here that LOVE edge displays and I hope Samsung keeps it up into the future...


----------



## pez

I just need Samsung to release an exact copy of Apple's Leather Cases for their phones and I'll be happy (not that weird Alcantara and super absorbent looking leather that they used on that new case....or that two piece disaster of a case they showed off).


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I just need Samsung to release an exact copy of Apple's Leather Cases for their phones and I'll be happy (not that weird Alcantara and super absorbent looking leather that they used on that new case....or that two piece disaster of a case they showed off).


I'm pretty sure if you just google you can find many options for S8/S8+ leather cases. (I did and got at least 5 similar results immediately)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I'm pretty sure if you just google you can find many options for S8/S8+ leather cases. (I did and got at least 5 similar results immediately)


Yeah they exist, but first one must understand the quality and ease (and fitment) of the Apple Leather Case to understand what is needed of what I'm looking for as a solution to the S8/S8+. I've seen various leather cases for my previous Note 7, my GFs previous S5, etc. Nothing stacks up to the Apple ones IMO.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah they exist, but first one must understand the quality and ease (and fitment) of the Apple Leather Case to understand what is needed of what I'm looking for as a solution to the S8/S8+. I've seen various leather cases for my previous Note 7, my GFs previous S5, etc. Nothing stacks up to the Apple ones IMO.


Well, then thankfully I dont like apple phones or leather cases


----------



## G woodlogger

There are a condition called SPP (Sensory Processing Disorder) that make you drop things easily. This is pretty common and I probably have it.

Also Companies used to advertise about the choices they give us. Bend screens are a case of no choice.

Except not to buy of cause, which I will do/not do


----------



## kevindd992002

Are those eBay OEM fast wireless charging docks legit and compatible with the Galaxy S8? Did the fast charging in the S8 get updated and made them not backward compatible with these?

EDIT: How do you guys like the Ringke Air case for the Galaxy S8?


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Are those eBay OEM fast wireless charging docks legit and compatible with the Galaxy S8? Did the fast charging in the S8 get updated and made them not backward compatible with these?
> 
> EDIT: How do you guys like the Ringke Air case for the Galaxy S8?


I am using the same Samsung Wireless Qi charger I used with my S7E with the S8 no problems.
http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/mo...charging-stand-black-sapphire-ep-ng930tbugus/


----------



## Kokin

I use the same Samsung Fast Wireless charger with no issues. One thing to note is if you have the steel plate on the back for magnetic mounting in your car, it will get super hot from the wireless charging. The trick is to place it on the lower 1/3 portion of the phone so it doesn't get in the way of the coils in the middle of the phone.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I use the same Samsung Fast Wireless charger with no issues. One thing to note is if you have the steel plate on the back for magnetic mounting in your car, it will get super hot from the wireless charging. The trick is to place it on the lower 1/3 portion of the phone so it doesn't get in the way of the coils in the middle of the phone.


Did you get yours from eBay as well? The OEM Samsung Fast Wireless chargers that cost less than $20?

Yeah, no worries on the magnetic mounting as I don't use that. I use this instead.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Did you get yours from eBay as well? The OEM Samsung Fast Wireless chargers that cost less than $20?
> 
> Yeah, no worries on the magnetic mounting as I don't use that. I use this instead.


From Best Buy, so I know it's not fake. EBay ones may be real or fake.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> It's almost laughable... you took the risk of running without a case and expected a phone with glass on BOTH sides to not crack at some point? A case not only provides protection, but helps to grip the phone a lot better both in your hand and in your pocket.
> 
> Couldn't you have just placed your phone on the table in the first place before going down to reach for something under the table? That's negligence on your part and another case (pun intended) that a case would have saved your phone.
> 
> I went white water rafting this past weekend and my phone stayed in the car. It was used in the forest afterward and experienced no drops. My phone has already gone through a handful of 1-2 feet drops in my car and is still in pristine condition with 2 weeks of usage. The difference is that I'm using a case.


Im impressed you went white water rafting and didnt crack your screen! You made a really good point, thanks! I am going to go out on a limb and say you wouldnt have cracked your screen white water kayaking even if you did take it with you.

Ya I have a nice pretty phone that I want to put some gaudy case on. Phone is already big enough, I dont want it any bigger. Or they could have just not done the edge screen in the corner like I said.... I have never needed a case on any phone except this one...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> I am using the same Samsung Wireless Qi charger I used with my S7E with the S8 no problems.
> http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/mo...charging-stand-black-sapphire-ep-ng930tbugus/


That's the same wireless charger I use on my S7E and it works flawlessly. I couldn't even consider an iPhone since it has no wireless or fast charging.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Did you get yours from eBay as well? The OEM Samsung Fast Wireless chargers that cost less than $20?
> 
> Yeah, no worries on the magnetic mounting as I don't use that. I use this instead.


Beware, I bought one of the cheap Ebay wireless chargers and it definitely was a bust. It doesn't even work at all any more and it took much longer to charge my phone than the "real" one I got from VZN to replace it with. Unfortunately you usually get what you pay for.


----------



## STEvil

do the wireless chargers work with otterbox defender, or does that create too much space between the charger and coils?

also finding the screen on my s8+ to be a bit too prone to scratching. I havent even done much metal working with it around yet and i've already managed to put a couple scratches in it :/


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Beware, I bought one of the cheap Ebay wireless chargers and it definitely was a bust. It doesn't even work at all any more and it took much longer to charge my phone than the "real" one I got from VZN to replace it with. Unfortunately you usually get what you pay for.


And you were also told that the one you bought is an OEM?


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> And you were also told that the one you bought is an OEM?


Mine was bought from Bestbuy also. There is A LOT of fake stuff online. These fakes range from the obvious to VERY accurate clones. The exact purchase that stopped me from using EBay was a fake Wee nunchuck controller. It was an exact match even down to holograms except for 2 things. The cord was 1/2in shorter and the joystick when pushed to 1 side you could see a very small gap between the ball shape and the shell of the controller. I have not used EBay since unless it's been from the manufacturers store and I confirmed it's them on their website


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> *do the wireless chargers work with otterbox defender,* or does that create too much space between the charger and coils?
> 
> also finding the screen on my s8+ to be a bit too prone to scratching. I havent even done much metal working with it around yet and i've already managed to put a couple scratches in it :/


Have you seen how thick those things are?


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Have you seen how thick those things are?


And they make your phone run hot LOL


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> And they make your phone run hot...


This too.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm sure it was just a Chinese clone (regarding my "cheap" Ebay wireless Samsung charger). It looks identical to the real one but it doesn't work. If you find something on Ebay that is 60-70% cheaper than a name brand item it is almost certain to be of questionable quality and not a legitimate example. But oftentimes they are cheap enough to take a flier on and who knows, maybe you get lucky and it works as expected. Mine did not, but I'm only out $20 or so...


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm sure it was just a Chinese clone (regarding my "cheap" Ebay wireless Samsung charger). It looks identical to the real one but it doesn't work. If you find something on Ebay that is 60-70% cheaper than a name brand item it is almost certain to be of questionable quality and not a legitimate example. But oftentimes they are cheap enough to take a flier on and who knows, maybe you get lucky and it works as expected. Mine did not, but I'm only out $20 or so...


How about not buying clones?

There are many wireless chargers that work just fine that aren't clones.

And docks too.


----------



## Kokin

Yeah I wouldn't bother buying from Ebay unless you're expecting fake and just want something cheap.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Yeah I wouldn't bother buying from Ebay unless you're expecting fake and just want something cheap.


Which is a shame because 11+ years ago it was great then all of the cheap crap started rolling in and now you can't find anything worth buying on there


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> Which is a shame because 11+ years ago it was great then all of the cheap crap started rolling in and now you can't find anything worth buying on there


Yeah, I agree. There can still be some good deals, but it's like the Newegg Shell Shocker deals, very rare nowadays.


----------

